# 10 films/movies



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 films / movies . . .

Which have an animal in the title.

1. Reservoir Dogs.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

2. Black Swan


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Batman.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

5. Spiderman


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Who Framed Roger Rabbit ?


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

7. Elephant


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

9. The Maltese Falcon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Chicken with Plums 

Movies with a Mythical creature in the title.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Dragonheart


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

2. Clash of the Titans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Pegasus vs. Chimera


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. An American Werewolf in London.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

5. Vampire in Brooklyn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Bigfoot


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. King Kong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Jack the Giant Slayer


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Enter the Dragon


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

10. Big Fish


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

11. Water For Elephants


----------



## Missing Link (Jan 20, 2014)

2. The Birds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No one posted a new movie topic at the 10th post.

Movies with City in the title.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Sin City


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

2. City Lights


----------



## Schwenger (Mar 18, 2014)

3. Dark City


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

4. City of Ember


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

5. City of God


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. City Island


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Emerald City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The City of Lost Children


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The City of Violence


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. New Jack City

Ten films that have 'big' in the title.

1. Big


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

2. Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

3. The Big Lebowski


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Big Fish


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

5. The Big Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Big Red One


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

7. The Big Chill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Bender's Big Score


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Big Daddy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Big Sleep

Two word movies that start with the same letter.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. War Wolves


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

2. Seven Samurai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Red River


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

4. (The) Blues Brothers


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

5. Bad Boy Bubby


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

6. Batman Begins


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

7. Paranoid Park


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

8. Love Liza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Picture Perfect


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

10. Daddy Daycare


Movies titles that are names

1. Charlie Bartlett


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

2. Patton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Annie Hall


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

4. Orlando


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

5. Akira


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Patch Adams


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

7. Being John Malkovich


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

8. Erin Brockovich


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

9. Capote


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Ferris Beuller's Day Off

Movies with a type of building (House, Shack, etc.) in the title.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

1. Laputa: Castle in the Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Grand Hotel


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Hotel Rwanda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Ice Station Zebra


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

5. Animal House


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Hospital


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Jamaica Inn


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. House Party


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Little Church Around the Corner 

Sci-Fi movies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Alien


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

2. Blade Runner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Avatar


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Aliens


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

5. Aliens 3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Aeon Flux


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Tank Girl


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Vanilla Sky


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Star Wars - The Phantom Menace


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies with weather in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Snow Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Hurricane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Tropic Thunder


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

4. Rain Man


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

5. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

6. Gone With The Wind.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

7. The Ice Storm


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Twister


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9. Days of Thunder


----------



## Aife (Apr 18, 2012)

10. The Perfect Storm

10 movies with time-related words in the title.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

1. 4 Months, 3 Weeks and 2 Days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Groundhog Day


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. 9 and a half Weeks


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

4. A Clockwork Orange


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

5. 40 Days and 40 Nights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Aife (Apr 18, 2012)

7. Twelfth Night or What You Will


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

8. A Night At The Opera.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Meshes of the Afternoon


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

10. Dog Day Afternoon

10 movies about bank robbery

1. Dog Day Afternoon

:teeth


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Inside Men


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

4. The Town


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Simple Men


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

6. Killing Zoe


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Sexy Beast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Stolen


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Ocean's Thirteen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Caught on Tape 

Movies with a City Name in the title.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. American Werewolf in London.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

2. Midnight in Paris


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

3. New York, I Love You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Sleepless in Seattle


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Shanghai Surprise (starring Madonna)


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

6. Chicago


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

7. Casablanca.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Good Morning, Vietnam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Meet Me in St. Louis


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Beijing Bicycle

10 movies whose sequels have creative titles as opposed to '2'

1. Ocean's Eleven, Ocean's Twelve


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

2. Before Sunrise, Before Sunset, Before Midnight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Mad Max, The Road Warrior


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Another 48 Hours


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

5. 28 Days Later, 28 Weeks Later


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

6. The Brady Bunch Movie, A Very Brady Sequel.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. 2001: A Space Odyssey, 2010


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Look Who's Talking. Look Who's Talking Too.


----------



## xPulse (Apr 20, 2014)

9. 2 Fast 2 Furious


----------



## xPulse (Apr 20, 2014)

10. Aliens

Movie titles with indecent words. 

1. Inglorious *******s


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

2. Fanny By Gaslight.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Totally F***ed Up


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Indecent Proposal. :clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Run! B**** Run!


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Dick Turpin.


----------



## xPulse (Apr 20, 2014)

7. Kick-***


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

8. Josie and the *******cats.

Okay, I was stretching there.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Doggy Poo


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10, Kick-*** 2

10 movies with "play" or a derivative in the title.

1. The Player


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Play It to the Bone


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3, Play Misty for Me


----------



## xPulse (Apr 20, 2014)

4. Child's Play


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. State of Play


----------



## xPulse (Apr 20, 2014)

6. Play.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Playing for Keeps


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Playing with Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Girl Who Played with Fire


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Play the Game

10 movies/films that were a trilogy.

1. Scream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Ginger Snaps


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. The Godfather


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Blade


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

5. Matrix.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Mad Max


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

8. Lord of the Rings
someone had to say it


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Back to the Future.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Men in Black

Movies about Prison.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Green Mile


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Bangkok Hilton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. The Rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Longest Yard (1974)


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

6. White heat


----------



## Sai Kyae (May 7, 2014)

300 and despicable me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Stir Crazy


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

9. American History X


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Escape from Alcatraz 

Movies with Hot or Cold in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Hot Chick


----------



## Iselilja (May 3, 2014)

3. Hot Lead & Cold Feet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Spy Who Came in from the Cold


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Some Like it Hot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Cold Light of Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Hot Fuzz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. In Cold Blood


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Hot Shots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Cold Equations

Movies with a Month of the year in the title.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. March of the Penguins


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

2. Sweet November


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. May


----------



## Iselilja (May 3, 2014)

4. The Hunt for Red October


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. April in Paris


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Born on the 4th of July


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

The October Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Captain January


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. September


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. December Bride

Movies about Dancing.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Dirty Dancing


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Strictly Ballroom


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Saturday Night Fever


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Flashdance


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Cuban Fury


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Grease


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. White Nights


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Dancers


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Fame


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Billy Elliot


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Ten films with 'Die' in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^WTF, give the rest of us a chance to play the game? :sus

1. All Cheerleaders Die


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

WTF - chill:sus


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Won't do again.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Die Another Day


----------



## xPulse (Apr 20, 2014)

3. Die Hard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. John Tucker Must Die


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Live and Let Die


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. A Million Ways to Die in the West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Love Never Dies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. To Die For


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. A Lonely Place to Die


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Get Rich or Die Tryin'

Movies with Live in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. How I Live Now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Live Flesh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. They Live


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. You Only Live Twice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. To Live and Die in L.A.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Won't do again.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Goods: Live Hard, Sell Hard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Alice Doesn't Live Here Anymore


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

8. Live!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The House I Live In


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

10. Live and become 

Movies with the word 'BAD' in em'


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

1. Bad Boys


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

2. Bad Grandpa (very amusing movie!)


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

3. Bad Santa


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

4. Superbad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

6. Bad Neighbours


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Bad News Bears (1976)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Bad Seed


----------



## mirya (May 16, 2014)

9. Green street Hooligans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Meat

Movies starring Johnny Depp.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

1. Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

2. Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

4. Secret Window


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

6. Sleepy Hollow


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

7. Blow


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

8. Benny & Joon


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

9. Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

10. The Rum Diary 

Movies with Jet Li.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The One


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Hero


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

3. The Forbidden Kingdom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Unleashed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Kiss of the Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Romeo Must Die


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

8. Fearless


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Contract Killer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. American Beauty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Fight Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

The Fourth War....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

RandomNobody said:


> ^ I'm yet to watch that movie, heard it's good.


I didn't like it but we all have different tastes in movies. 

7. Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Big Fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Twelve Monkeys

Movies about Mental Disorders.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

1. A Beautiful Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Columbus Circle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. What About Bob?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

5. Fight Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Murder of Innocence


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

7. Girl, Interrupted


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

8. Psycho


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Malicious


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

10. One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest

Movies with introverted characters.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

1. The Way Way Back


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

2. Jeff, Who Lives at Home


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Amelie


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

4. The Lady Eve


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

5. Super


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. He Was a Quiet Man


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

7. God Bless America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Perks of Being a Wallflower


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

9. Half Baked


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

1. Riki-Oh: The Story of Ricky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Aftermath


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

3. Re-Animator


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

5. The Raid 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Inside


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Dead Next Door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. 100 Feet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Hobo with a Shotgun

Movies with Movie in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Lego Movie


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

4. Bee Movie


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

6. Scary Movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Epic Movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Muppet Movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Cheech and Chong's Next Movie

Movies about Baseball


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

1. Bull Durham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Bad News Bears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. A League of Their Own


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

4. Field of Dreams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Major League


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

6. The Sandlot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Natural


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Eight Men Out


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

10. The Babe

Movies where Woody Harrelson plays a bad guy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Natural Born Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Out of the Furnace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Zombieland 

I can't find enough movies with him as a bad guy, I'm just finishing this catagory with his movies. :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. After the Sunset


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Rampart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Cowboy Way


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Defendor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. A Prairie Home Companion

Movies with a body part in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Face/Off


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Our Lips Are Sealed


----------



## pazuzuinxs (Jan 23, 2014)

3. Finger of God


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Brain That Wouldn't Die


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Waist Deep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Banjo on My Knee


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

9. My Left Foot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

2. Harold and Maude


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

6. Monsieur Verdoux


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. American Beauty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. M*a*s*h


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Heathers

Movies about Witches.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Practical Magic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Witches of Eastwick


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

3. The Seventh Victim


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

4. Hocus Pocus (1993)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

5) The Craft


----------



## smallfries (Jun 21, 2013)

6. The Crucible


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Wizard of Oz


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Witchfinder General


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. I Married a Witch

Movies with a day of the Week in the title.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

1. Saturday Night, Sunday Morning.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Girl from Monday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Long Good Friday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Orange Wednesdays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Monster Thursday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Black Tuesday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Saturday Night Fever


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Friday the 13th


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. When Saturday Comes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Ash Wednesday

"Chick Flicks".


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Pretty in Pink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Clueless


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. 10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Heartbreakers


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

6. About a Boy


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

7. The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Never Been Kissed


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

9. The Guns Of Navarone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Chick Flick?!? :um

10. The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants

"Guy" movies.


----------



## zazen11 (Sep 3, 2013)

1. I Love You, Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Die Hard


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

3. Terminator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

5. The Expendables


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Dirty Harry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

8. The Wild Geese


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

9. Rambo IV


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Independence Day

Movies about Loners.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Roxanne- 1.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. One Hour Photo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. He Was a Quiet Man


----------



## faasdf (Aug 24, 2014)

cast away


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

5. Lovely Loneliness (Amorosa Soledad)


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

6-The Omega Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Amélie


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

9 Sidewalls (Medianeras)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Carrie

Movies with 3 word titles.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

2. Kiss Me, Stupid.


----------



## IamGroot (Aug 26, 2014)

3) Crazy, Stupid, Love

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. High Plains Drifter


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

6. Run Lola Run


----------



## IamGroot (Aug 26, 2014)

Wizard of Oz

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

9. 40 year old virgin


----------



## IamGroot (Aug 26, 2014)

^ that's 4
10) The Hurt Locker

Stephen Spielberg movies

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Jurassic Park


----------



## IamGroot (Aug 26, 2014)

2) Jaws

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

3) ET


----------



## IamGroot (Aug 26, 2014)

5)goonies

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Schindler's List


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Hook


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

9. Catch Me If You Can


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. A.I. Artificial Intelligence

Movies with Blue in the title.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

2. Blue Jasmine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Varsity Blues


----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)

4. Blue Crush


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

6. Three Colors: Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Deep Blue Sea


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

9. My Blue Heaven


----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)

1. Godzilla


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Bad News Bears


----------



## rbinaz (Jul 22, 2013)

War of the Worlds


----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)

6. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

7. Just Visiting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Parent Trap


----------



## IamGroot (Aug 26, 2014)

Blue Lagoon


Movies with talking animals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Babe


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

3.Napoleon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Doctor Dolittle


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

5. Homeward Bound


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Charlotte's Web


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

7. Finding Nemo


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Ice Age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Stuart Little


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Curse of the Wererabbit

Movies with 'movie' in the title.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1, Kentucky Fried Movie


----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)

2. Scary Movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Lego Movie


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

6. Movie 43


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Disaster Movie


----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)

8. The Simpsons Movie


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

9 American Movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Bee Movie

Movies from the 90's.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)

3. 10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

5. Flubber (RIP Robbin Williams)


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

6. The Hunt for Red October


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

7. Glengarry Glen Ross


----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)

8. The Sixth Sense


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. American Pie


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Matrix

10 movies directed by that bloke James Cameron.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Avatar


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

3.Terminator 2: Judgment Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Piranha II: The Spawning


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. The Abyss


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

6.Terminator 2: Judgment Day


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Aliens....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Strange Days


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9.The Terminator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. True Lies

Lesbian, gay, bisexual or transgender (LGBT) related movies.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

1. ****ing Åmål


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Better Than Chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

4. Victim


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Boys Don't Cry


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. The Crying Game


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Monster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Spider Lilies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. But I'm a Cheerleader


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Blue Is the Warmest Colour

Superhero movies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Incredibles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Hellboy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Batman Returns


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Batman Begins


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Iron Man II


----------



## IamGroot (Aug 26, 2014)

6. The Avengers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Hancock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Tank Girl


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Kick ***


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

10 Orgazmo

cyberpunk movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never heard of that category before. 

1. Blade Runner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Johnny Mnemonic


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. The Running Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Total Recall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Strange Days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Matrix


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Tron


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Judge Dredd


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. The Matrix Revolutions


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Matrix Reloaded.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies that are as good as / even better then the book.

1. Life of Pi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Lord of the Rings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Silence Of The Lambs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Carrie (1976)


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

5. Remains Of The Day


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

6. Trainspotting


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

7. The Graduate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. One Flew Over The Cuckoo’s Nest


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Casino Royale.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The English Patient.

Ten buddy-cop movies.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

1. Gomez & Tavarès


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Lethal weapon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Bad Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. 48 Hrs.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. The Hard Way


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Running Scared


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Tango and Cash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Hollywood Homicide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Dhoom2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Dragnet (1987)

Movies with Fall in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Free Fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Night Will Fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. All Things Fall Apart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Rain Fall


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

9. Legends of the fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Cradle Will Fall

Movies about Autism.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. The Dog in the Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Snow Cake


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

4. Ben X


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Boy Who Could Fly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Fly Away


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Grizzly Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Mozart and the Whale


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

10. I Am Sam

parodies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Spaceballs


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Mission to Lars.

Movies about witches.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^We didn't finish the last category. :kma

2. I'm Gonna Git You Sucka


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Damn it, page sticky! Good film though.

Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Scary Movie


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

6. Young Frankenstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Starving Games


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

9. The life of brian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Meet the Spartans

As suggested earlier:

Movies about witches.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. The Witches of Eastwick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. I Married a Witch


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

3. Witch Way Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bewitched


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Twitches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Craft


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Hocus Pocus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Sabrina the Teenage Witch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Practical Magic


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

10. Army Of Darkness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies about Prison.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

1. Midnight Express


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Stir Crazy


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Green Mile


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

5. Brokedown Palace


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

6. Brute Force


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Bound By Honor


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

8. Papillon


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9.) The Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10.) Face Off


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies that were converted into stage plays.

1.) Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

2. Footloose


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Lord Of The Rings trilogy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Lion King


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

6. Grease


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. West Side Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Dirty Dancing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Once

Movies about Food.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Food, Inc.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

3. Harold & Kumar Go to White Castle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Tortilla Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Flakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Ramen Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Road to Wellville


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Fried Green Tomatoes

War movies.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

4. All Quiet on the Western Front


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Kelly's Heroes


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Casualties of War.

Ten movies featuring kidnapping.

1. Taken.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. The Disappearance of Alice Creed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Misery


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Captivity (2007)


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

7. Tie Me Up! Tie Me Down!


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

8. Fortress 1986


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Die Hard 

Movies with talking animals.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Babe


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. The Jungle Book


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Watership Down

I knew it sounded familiar. Movie categories are difficult to come up with lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. G-Force


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Happy Feet


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Babe - Pig in the City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Finding Nemo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Men in Black

Movies with Spaceships in them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Alien


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

3. War of the Worlds


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. ET


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Fifth Element


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Starship Troopers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Gravity


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Close Encounters of the Third Kind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies with Dragons in them.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. How to Train Your Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Dragonslayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Dragon Storm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. DragonHeart


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. How to Train Your Dragon - 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Age of the Dragons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Dragons: Fire and Ice

Movies with time travel in them.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Back to the future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Terminator


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Twelve Monkeys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Time Bandits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Primer

Road Trip movies!


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Thelma and Louise.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Little Miss Sunshine.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Black Sheep


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

5. Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Dumb & Dumber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Planes, Trains & Automobiles


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. On the Road

Ten movies which are decent but just a little too long.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Skyfall


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

2. Das Boot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. A Very Long Engagement


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cast Away


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. The Deer Hunter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Da Vinci Code


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Quantum of Solace.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Bridges of Maddison County.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Ten movies which feature music/musicians as core to the story arc.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Fabulous Baker Boys


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. Waynes World


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

4. This Is Spın̈al Tap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Wizard of Oz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Sound of Music


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

9. Airheads


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

10. Rock Star

sports comedy movies


----------



## Lonelygirl29 (Sep 29, 2014)

1. The Longest Yard


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

2. Ready to Rumble


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

3. BASEketball


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. A League of Their Own


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. Dodgeball


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

6. Cool Runnings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Waterboy


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

8. Space Jam


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Bend it Like Beckham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Bad News Bears (1976)

Movies with Eye(s) in the title.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

1. Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

2. Goldeneye


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. Eye of the needle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Secret in Their Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Girl from the Naked Eye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Tiger Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Eye of the Beholder

Movies with a Good vs. Evil theme.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. flowers in the attic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. End of Days


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. War of the Worlds


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

4. Identity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Constantine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Rosemary's Baby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Ninth Gate


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Harry Potter and Philosopher's Stone.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies with shocking nudity in it.

1. Basic Instinct (Sharon Stone in the chair AND Michael Douglas's bum)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. 9 Songs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. About Schmidt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Something's Gotta Give


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6. Wild Things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Trance


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _Edge of Madness _(Caroline Dhavernas)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Body of Evidence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Before the Devil Knows You're Dead

Ghost movies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Casper


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Ghost


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. The Six Sense


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

6. Poltergeist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Ghost Town


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

8 Ghostbusters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Frighteners


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Stir of Echoes

Post-apocalyptic movies.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. 28 Days Later.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Edge of Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Road Warrior


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

4. The Book of Eli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. A Boy and His Dog


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

7. Late August at the Hotel Ozone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Battle for the Planet of the Apes


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

9 Escape from New York


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Tank Girl

Gangster movies.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. The Godfather


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2._ Road to Perdition_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Goodfellas


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

5.American Gangster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Pulp Fiction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Miller's Crossing


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Scarface

Films/Movies with illnesses in them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Desperate Choices: To Save My Child (Also known as: Solomon's Choice)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Lorenzos Oil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Extraordinary Measures


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. Beaches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. 48 Angels


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Rain Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Switched at Birth


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Awakenings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Bucket List

Romantic comedies.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Notting Hill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Love Actually


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Love Actually


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Crazy, Stupid, Love.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Girl Next Door

Box office bombs.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

1 - Ishtar


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Heaven's Gate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. 47 Ronin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Battlefield Earth: A Saga of the Year 3000


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Hudson Hawk


----------



## IntrovertedProcrastinator (Nov 18, 2014)

6. Evan Almighty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Green Lantern


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

8. The 13th Warrior. One of the poorest doing movies of all time. And I enjoyed it quite a bit. Liked the book too.

I was looking at the top ten adjusted for inflation busts and all the ones I had seen, four of them, I had actually enjoyed somewhat.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

With that, 9. Sahara.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Adventures of Pluto Nash

Movies with either Black or Friday in the title.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

1. His Girl Friday.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Freaky Friday


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Black Rain


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Men in Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Long Good Friday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Black Hole


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Friday the 13th Part VII: The New Blood_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Black Coffee

Movies over 2 1/2 hours in length.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Pirates of the Caribbean - At World's End


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Avatar


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

3. Ben-Hur


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Gladiator


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Lord of the Rings - Fellowship of the Rings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Saving Private Ryan

Wedding movies.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. My Best Friends Wedding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. American Wedding


----------



## IntrovertedProcrastinator (Nov 18, 2014)

3. Wedding Crashers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. The Wedding Planner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Corpse Bride


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Wedding Daze


----------



## IntrovertedProcrastinator (Nov 18, 2014)

9. Bridesmaids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. License to Wed

Kidnapping movies.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Taken

2. Taken 2


----------



## Cooley Shy (Nov 27, 2014)

Kiss The Girls


----------



## Cooley Shy (Nov 27, 2014)

that was 4. (sorry)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Disappearance of Alice Creed


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Ransom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Ruthless People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Excess Baggage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Commando


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Pain & Gain

Girls with guns movies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Violet & Daisy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Hanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Resident Evil


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9.Charlie's Angels


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Charlie's Angels : Full Throttle


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies featuring David Bowie or with Bowie songs on soundtrack.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Absolute Beginners


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Labyrinth


----------



## xPulse (Apr 20, 2014)

4. Guardians of the Galaxy

5. Perks of being a wallflower


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Mr. Rice's Secret


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Alien Nation


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

8. Lost Highway


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Showgirls


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Merry Christmas Mr Lawrence


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies featuring Madonna.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Die Another Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Desperately Seeking Susan


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Body of Evidence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Swept Away


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

5 A League Of Their Own


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Next Best Thing


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. Dick Tracy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Evita


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Shanghai Surprise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Dangerous Game

Movies that won an Oscar for an actor/actress in it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Les Misérables


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Kramer vs. Kramer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Rocky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Boys Don’t Cry


----------



## xPulse (Apr 20, 2014)

10. Dallas Buyers Club

Movies that relate to/are about Social Anxiety.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Amelie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Nerve


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. He Was a Quiet Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Adaptation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Clockwatchers 

Movies about High school.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Grease


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Highschool Musical


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Mean Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Carrie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

6. Ferris Buellers Day Off


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Breakfast Club


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Highschool Musical 2


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

9 The Principal


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Belles of St Trinian's 

10 movies with ' BAD ' in the title.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Bad Company


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Bad News Bears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Born Bad


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

6. Bad Santa


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Into the Badlands


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Bad Karma 

Movies about Affairs.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

1 Same Time Next Year


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Other Boleyn Girl


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

5. The Descendants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Internal Affairs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Chloe


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Bridges of Madison County.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies directed by a woman.

1. Little Man Tate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Love Letters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Desperately Seeking Susan


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

5. After.Life


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Hurt Locker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Big


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Sherrybaby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Take This Waltz


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Hush! Girls Don't Scream

10 Movies about Extraterrestrials


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Mars Attacks.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

2. Battleship


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. Alien Nation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Predator


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

7. Alien


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. District 9


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

9. Evolution


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Men in Black

Movies about Asylums.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

1. Shutter Island


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Sucker Punch


----------



## xPulse (Apr 20, 2014)

3. Asylum

Funny how no one mentioned ET in the extraterrestrial films.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Ward


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. It's Kind of a Funny Story


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6 One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. 12 Monkeys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Incident


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Girl, Interrupted


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

10 Awakenings

Movies with car chases


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Gone in 60 Seconds


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Die Another Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Terminator 2: Judgment Day


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. Bullitt?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

7. Fast and Furious


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Mad Max


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. A Good Day to Die Hard

Movies about Revenge.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. V for Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. True Grit


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. Taken


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Revenge (starring Kevin Costner)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

7. Django Unchained


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. Fatal Attraction?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

9. The Punisher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Kill Bill Vol. 1

Movies about Friendship.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. Stand By Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Dumb & Dumber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Beaches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7. Beaches


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

8. Richie Rich


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

9. Terminator


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. T2

Ten films that were co-directed.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Little Miss Sunshine.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Sin City


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _American Reunion_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. No Country for Old Men


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _Dumpster Baby _


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

8. Four Rooms


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

9. The Wizard of Oz


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

10. The Matrix


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

coming-of-age movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Sixteen Candles


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Less Than Zero


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

3 Porky's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Five Dances


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Skating to New York


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. As Cool as I Am


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. April Grace

Movies with a Happy ending. uke


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

1. It's a Wonderful Life


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

2. Enchanted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Life Aquatic


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

6. War Horse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Big Fish


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Madagascar

Films/Movies with kids or animals in them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

3 Goonies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Old Yeller


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

6. The Champ


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

7. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Honey, I Shrunk the Kids


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

9 Stand By Me


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

10. Lost Boys

Movies without romance.


----------



## Noto (Sep 10, 2014)

This is a tougher one.

1. Labyrinth.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

2. Dredd


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

3. Predator


----------



## Noto (Sep 10, 2014)

4. The Thing.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6 The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Hanna


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

9. Stand By Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Predator

Movies with Long titles.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

1. The Englishman Who Went Up a Hill But Came Down a Mountain


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Truth or Dare : In bed with Madonna.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

3. Borat: Cultural Learnings of America for Make Benefit Glorious Nation of Kazakhstan


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Monty Python's the Meaning of Life.


----------



## Sofia Alves (Oct 18, 2014)

1. Inception


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

7. Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex * But Were Afraid to Ask


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Corrected, I count this as the 9th reply.

9. The Little Girl Who Lives Down the Lane


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The English Patient.

Ten films that have sickening violence.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Death Proof.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

2. A Serbian Film


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Hannibal


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

4. Saw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. 7 Days


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6 The Passion of the Christ


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Beyond the Gates


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

8. I Spit on Your Grave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Killing Fields


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Hostel.

Ten TV spin-off films.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. The Inbetweeners.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Serenity (Firefly)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad! (Police Squad!)


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

4 The Flintstones


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. The Sweeney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Coneheads


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8. Scooby Doo


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

9. The Simpsons Movie


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Charlie's Angels.

Ten sequels NOT featuring a number in the title.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Look Who's Talking Too


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Meet the Fokkers.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _Halloween: The Curse of Michael Myers_


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

5. Aliens


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _Bride of Chucky_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Dumb and Dumber To


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. I Still Know What You Did Last Summer.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

9. American Wedding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Road Warrior

Movies based on a true story.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Murder of Innocence


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. The Blind Side


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Monster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Too Young to Die?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Boogie Nights


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

9. _Music of the Heart_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Open Water

Movies about Survival.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

1 Cast Away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. All Is Lost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Descent


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

6. Into the Wild


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Frozen (2010)


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

8 The Blue Lagoon


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Gravity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Grey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump

Murder mystery movies.


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

1. Clue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Who Framed Roger Rabbit


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

4 - The Generals Daughter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Watchmen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Girl Who Played with Fire


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Gift

Music Documentaries.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

1. This Is Spinal Tap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Woodstock


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

5. American Hardcore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Gimme Shelter


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

7. Metallica: Some Kind of Monster


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

8. A Band Called Death


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

9. Rattle and Hum


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Truth or Dare (in Bed with Madonna).

10 movies featuring a unicorn.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

2. Asterix and Obelix vs. Caesar


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Nico the Unicorn


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _Legend _


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Black Moon


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. I Believe in Unicorns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. A Kid for Two Farthings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Voyage of the Unicorn


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Never Ending Story

10 movies featuring Steve Martin.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Roxanne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Jerk


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Dirty Rotten Scoundrels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Man with Two Brains


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Parenthood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid

Movies with Sports Athletes in them (any sport, leading role or not).


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Space Jam


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Expendables 3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Game of Death


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. The Naked Gun 33 1/3


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. The Condemned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Princess Bride


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Rocky IV

Movies with Royalty in the title (King, Queen, etc.).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Emperor's New Groove


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. The King's Speech


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. The Princess Bride


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

5. Princess Mononoke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Quest for the Lost Pharaoh


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. King Kong


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Prince of Tides.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies with one word title


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Gravity


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Jobs


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

3. Proof


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Jaws


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

5. Grease


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Hanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Splash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Armageddon


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies with a city in the title.

1. Paris, Texas.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Night Train to Lisbon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Judgement at Nuremberg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Vicky, Cristina, Barcelona


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

7. Casablanca


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Shanghai Knights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies with a Day of the week in the Title.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Saturday Night Fever.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. The Long Good Friday


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

4. Friday


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _Saturday the 14th _


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Friday the 13th


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Friday the 13th : A New Beginning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Thursday's Child


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Tuesdays with Morrie 

Movies with introverted characters.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Speak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Secret Life of Walter Mitty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Way Way Back


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Radio Rebel


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. The Forty Year Old Virgin.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7.Awkward


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Someday This Pain Will Be Useful to You


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Amelie 

Chick flicks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. It's a Boy Girl Thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Just Friends


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Love Wrecked


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. 27 Dresses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Something Borrowed


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. A Girl called Jane.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movie firsts - the first time a movie . . . and name the movie.

1. The first time a movie cost over $100 million to make. TERMINATOR 2


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. The first time an entire movie was made by computer. TOY STORY.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The first major motion picture to feature a major star—in this case, Jayne Mansfield—appearing nude. Promises! Promises! .


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. The first major release featuring real sex scenes. 9 SONGS.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The first animated feature film produced in both English and Technicolor. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. The first movie to have a significant tie-in with merchandise. STAR WARS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. It was not the first movie to feature computer animation, but it was the first to feature a hyper-realistic CGI character that had to be both scanned and painted onto the film. Young Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. The first movie to feature Mickey Mouse - Steamboat Willie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The first non-pornographic movie with an X-rating to receive the Best Picture Oscar. Midnight Cowboy.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The first woman to receive an Oscar for a film. HURT LOCKER (Kathryn Bigelow)

10 films which you walked out of in the cinema.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Wrath of the Titans (featuring Liam Neeson)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Blair Witch Project


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Gods Must Be Crazy


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. The Avengers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Battlefield Earth


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. My Own Private Idaho


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Fargo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Disaster Movie

For Valentine's Day: Movies about Love! :mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Gone with the Wind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. It Happened One Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Shallow Hal


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. The Notebook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Mamma Mia!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. My Big Fat Greek Wedding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Avatar


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. The Love Boat.

10. Shakespeare in Love

Movies with a surprising twist.

1. The Usual Suspects


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Number 23


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

3. The Prestige


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Body of Lies


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

5. From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Orphan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Triangle


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

8. Now You See Me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9.10 Minus 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Book of Eli

Movies you enjoyed from your Childhood.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Planet of the Apes ( 1968 )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Love that one! 

4. The Parent Trap (1961)


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

5. The Pinchcliffe Grand Prix. I need to re-watch this one


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

7. Flubber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

10. The Iron Giant

Movies that have a woman's name in the title?


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

1. Madame Tutli-Putli


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2.Alexandria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Hanna


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

5. John wick


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Disregard my last post didn't read title requirements.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Penelope


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

7. Amélie


----------



## chompers (Feb 3, 2015)

8. chasing amy


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. GI Jane


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Mary Poppins


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies that have a guy's name in the title.

1. Dave


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

3. Adam


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Evil Roy Slade


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Saving Private Ryan


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

7. Mad Max


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Being John Malkovich.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Slow Hand Luke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10.Ace Ventura
Movies involving Science


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

2. The Nutty Professor


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

3. Primer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Creation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Ingenious


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

7. The Fly


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

8. The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Infinity (1996)


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

10. Frankenstein

Movies with titles that are more than five words.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

2. Bring Me The Head Of Alfredo Garcia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

5. Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

7. The Incredibly True Adventure Of Two Girls In Love


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. To Wong Foo, Thanks For Everything, Julie Newmar
*
*


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

9. The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Voyage to the Planet of Prehistoric Women

Movies with an item of Clothing in the title.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Cape Fear


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Puss in Boots


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. 21 Jumper Street


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Man With One Red Shoe


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

8. The Boy in the Striped Pajamas


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Devil in a Blue Dress


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

10. Robin Hood: Men In Tights

Courtroom films.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. North Country


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

2. ...And Justice For All


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. A Few Good Men


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. A Time To Kill


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Presumed Innocent


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Liar Liar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. To Kill a Mockingbird


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

10. Beyond a Reasonable Doubt

movies set in Middle Ages


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

1. The Name of the Rose


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

3. Erik The Viking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Flesh+Blood


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. The Seventh Seal


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Becket


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. The Navigator: A Medieval Odyssey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

9. Robin And Marian


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Excalibur.

Ten films that have co-director credits.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Jupiter Ascending


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

3. Raising Arizona


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. The Matrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Kid with a Bike


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Sugar (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The City of Lost Children


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Crazy, Stupid, Love.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

9. Blades Of Glory


----------



## sydney1 (Feb 5, 2015)

10. the perks of being a wallflower


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies starring any of the actresses named Jennifer.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Along Came Polly. Jennifer Anniston


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

2. Scanners. Jennifer O'Neill.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

3. Requiem for a Dream - Jennifer Connelly


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Silver Linings Playbook - Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

6. Flashdance - Jennifer Beals


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Out of Sight - Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Dorm Daze - Jennifer Lyons


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

9. Bound - Jennifer Tilly


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Horrible Bosses - Jennifer Anniston


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies featuring actor with a middle initial in the name.

1. Fargo - William H Macy


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

2. Do The Right Thing - Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. The Family That Preys - Taraji P Henson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Back to the Future - Michael J. Fox


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

6. Patton. George C. Scott.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Kill Your Darlings - Michael C Hall


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Withnail and I - Richard E Grant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Kill Bill: Vol. 1 - Vivica A. Fox


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. 24 Hour Party People - Mark E Smith


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies featuring cross-dressing.

1. Tootsie


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Mrs Doubtfire


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Birdcage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Sorority Boys


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

7. Salo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Connie and Carla


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Hairspray.

10 movies with 'TEN' in title.

1. 10


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Ten Little Indians


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. 10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Ten Canoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Ten Tiny Love Stories


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Jason X


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. How To Lose A Guy In 10 Days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Tomorrow at Ten

Movies with a type of Animal in the title.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

2. My Dog, Skip


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

4. Black Stallion


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Bird on a Wire


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

6. The Maltese Falcon


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Water For Elephants


----------



## Drusiya (Feb 21, 2015)

9. Snakes on a Plane


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Lion King

10 movies / films that have an album soundtrack of the same name.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Absolute Beginners - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Ghostbusters - Ray Parker Jr.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Footloose - Kenny Loggins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Grease - Frankie Valli


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

7. Dead Man - Neil Young


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. 8 Mile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Once - Glen Hansard and Marketa Irglova


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Pulp Fiction

10 films with titles featuring 'blood'

1. Blood Simple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Rise: Blood Hunter


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

3. Blood Sport


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Blood Diamond


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

5. First Blood


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Blood Work


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

7. There Will Be Blood


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Blood and Chocolate


----------



## Deadhouse (Sep 6, 2014)

9. The Blood On Satan's Claw


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Rambo : First Blood Part Two

10 films with 'War' in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The War of the Roses


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. The War of the Worlds


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

4. War and Peace


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

5. Star Wars


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

6. Lord of War


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. War of the Arrows


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

8. War Horse


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Charlie Wilson's War


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Oh, what a Lovely War

Films (10 of them) featuring Joe Pesci.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Goodfellas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Raging Bull


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Lethal Weapon 2


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Casino


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

7. My Cousin Vinny


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Jfk


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

9. Once Upon A Time In America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Gone Fishin' 

For St. Patrick's day, movies with Green in the title.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

1. Green Mile


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

3. Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

4. Green Hornet? I think that is a movie? I'm too lazy to google.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

5. Green Lantern


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

6. The Green Berets


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

8. Anne of Green Gables


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Green Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Green Street Hooligans

Detective stories.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

2. Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

5. Chinatown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Secret in Their Eyes


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

7. Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Long Goodbye


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9.Touch Of Evil


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

10. Nancy Drew

10 Disney movies


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

1. The Little Mermaid


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. The Lion King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Child of Glass


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Frozen


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

10. Mulan

Films where the main character gets laid a lot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Sex Monster


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Body of Evidence


----------



## Raephex (Jun 10, 2014)

3. Poor Little White Guy


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. View to a Kill


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

5. American Gigolo


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

6. Sex and Death 101


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

7. Alfie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Blue Is the Warmest Color


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Boogie Nights


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Die Another Day


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 films that feature overeating.

1. Monty Python's The Meaning of Life


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

2. Seven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Nutty Professor (1996)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Meatballs


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Supersize Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Matilda


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Stand By Me.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Cook, The Thief, His Wife and Her Lover.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 films which you saw at home and thought were abysmal. (and state brief reason)

1. Seven Psychopaths. Huge disappointment after In Bruges - potty mouth and incoherent plot.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Blair Witch Project (worst movie ever)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Howard the Duck (laughably horrible)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Leprechaun (just awful)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Savages. Ridiculously obvious and hackneyed plot and execution.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Dark Water (boring as hell)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Fargo (everyone seems to like this crap, I didn't)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. The Hangover - childish, boorish, unfunny, tiresome - halted it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Battlefield Earth (another all time worst movie ever)

Military Movies.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

2. Saving Private Ryan


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

3. Stripes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Stripes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6.Patton


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

7. Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Casualties of War


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

9. The Great Escape


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

10. All Quiet On The Western Front

Movies in which you didn't like the main character.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. The Exorcist......I'm talking about the DEMON


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Batman Begins


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. The Omen


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

4. War of the Worlds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Constantine


----------



## Meissa (Nov 15, 2014)

6. The Room--full of terrible characters. And every variety of terrible.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. American Pie Presents: Band Camp


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. American Psycho.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Sirens


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. First Blood.

10 movies featuring an iconic helicopter scene.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Terminator 2: Judgment Day


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. True Lies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Black Hawk Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Live Free or Die Hard


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Apocalypse Now


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

^Beat me to it :b 

7. Goldeneye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Rambo III


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Clear and Present Danger


----------



## lifestandsstillhere (Jul 17, 2013)

10. Jurassic Park

10 movies that greatly exceeded your expectations:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. He Was a Quiet Man


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. 21 Jump Street


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Star Wars: A New Hope (I wasn't expecting to even like it when I went to see it as a kid)


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

6. Edge of tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Resident Evil


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Die Hard 5 - Live Free or Die Hard


----------



## lifestandsstillhere (Jul 17, 2013)

9. Resolution (seriously, amazing movie. Everyone should watch it.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. High Art

Movies with a type of Weather in the title.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

2. Cloudy with a chance of meatballs


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Cloud Atlas


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

5. The Fog


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

6. Rain Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Snow Cake


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Play Misty For Me.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Singing in the rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Hail Columbia!

Movies about Gambling.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

1. 21


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

2. Casino Royale


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

3. Ocean's 11


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

4. The Cincinnati Kid


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Casino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. The Gambler (starring Mark Whalberg)


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

8. Rain man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Maverick


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 Dead Heat.

10 films with a deliberate spelling mistake in title.

1. Boyz In the Hood


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

2. 300


----------



## lifestandsstillhere (Jul 17, 2013)

3. Trick R Treat


----------



## lifestandsstillhere (Jul 17, 2013)

4. Pet Semetary


----------



## lifestandsstillhere (Jul 17, 2013)

5. Inglourious Basterds


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. The Pursuit of Happyness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Kalifornia


----------



## lifestandsstillhere (Jul 17, 2013)

7. Se7en


----------



## Meissa (Nov 15, 2014)

8. Who Framed Roger Rabbit
(No question mark.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Antz


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Biutiful

10 movies with an iconic boat / ship scene.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

1. Titanic


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

2. 50 first dates


----------



## lifestandsstillhere (Jul 17, 2013)

4. Jurassic Park 3


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

5. 300 , part 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Jaws


----------



## lifestandsstillhere (Jul 17, 2013)

7. 12 Years a Slave


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Life of Pi.

Guess this category is quite easy and open.:b


----------



## Meissa (Nov 15, 2014)

9. Waterworld!
"My boat."


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Moonraker

Movies with a Ghost.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

2. High Spirit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Child of Glass


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

4. The Frighteners


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

5. Beetlejuice


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

6. Casper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Stir of Echoes


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

8. Ghost :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Gift


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Sixth Sense.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies with the devil.

1. Devil's Advocate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Legend


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Witches of Eastwick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. End of Days


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. The Exorcist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Angel Heart


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. The Omen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Stigmata


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Omen 3 - The Final Conflict


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 films set in dystopian world.

1. 1984 (Starring John Hurt and Richard Burton)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. V for Vendetta


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Twelve Monkeys


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

4. Blade Runner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5.A Clockwork Orange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Serenity


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

7. Equilibrium


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

8. Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Logan's Run


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Running Man.

10 films that have an iconic toilet/bathroom scene.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Basic Instinct. Michael Douglas walks to wash his face, his *** is visible after making lurve to Sharon Stone.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

2. Trainspotting


----------



## Meissa (Nov 15, 2014)

3. Psycho
The first time a toilet was shown flushing on film!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. American Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Crank - in public restroom he scores his meds.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

7. Pineapple Express


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Dumb and Dumber


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Girl Interrupted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Lethal Weapon 2

Movies about Writers.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

1. Secret Window


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

3. The Hours


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

4. The Shining


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

5. Misery


----------



## Meissa (Nov 15, 2014)

6. Finding Neverland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Certified Copy


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. The Rewrite


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Stuck in Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Wonder Boys

Movies about Friendship.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Stand By Me


----------



## Meissa (Nov 15, 2014)

2. Toy Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

4. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Enemy Mine


----------



## Meissa (Nov 15, 2014)

7. Holes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Beaches


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

Shawshank redemption


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Rio Bravo 

Movies about Bank Robbers.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

1. Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Sexy Beast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Doberman Gang


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Inside Job


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Flypaper


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Fool's Gold


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

8. Three Palms for Two Punks and a Babe


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Killing Zoe


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

8.The Breakfast Club


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

I m sorry.i hadnt noticed the other ones

10-The Breakfast Club.

The movies which have shy characters in them


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

*Ugh* i m sorry guys. Dont mind me, just a fool passing by ajsjsjsj


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^No problem, it happens. Welcome to the game eyre! :kma

1. Carrie


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Red Dragon

Dead calm


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

5. Forest Gump


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

6. Thumbsucker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Amelie


----------



## Meissa (Nov 15, 2014)

8. Pride and Prejudice (Jane, not Lizzie.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Ghost World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Speak

Movies with memorable Rain scenes in them.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Love Actually


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

2. The Notebook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Forrest Gump


----------



## Meissa (Nov 15, 2014)

4. Jurassic Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

8. Spider-Man


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Black Rain.

10. Notting Hill.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 films featuring fish.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. A Fish Called Wanda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Beneath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Pirahna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Barracuda


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Finding Nemo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Frankenfish


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Jaws


----------



## Meissa (Nov 15, 2014)

8. Zaat/Bloodwaters of Dr. Z (same film)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Incredible Mr. Limpet


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. A Fish Called Wanda.

10 movies which have 'no' in the title.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

3. No Country for Old Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. No Skin Off My A**


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Dr No.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. No Way Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. No Dessert Dad, til You Mow the Lawn


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. No Man's Land

Movies with 'Can' in title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. You Can Count on Me


----------



## Meissa (Nov 15, 2014)

4. Catch Me If You Can


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Things You Can Tell Just by Looking at Her


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Now We Can Dance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. I Can Make You Love Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Any Number Can Win

Movies with memorable Swimming scenes.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Jaws


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

2. The Swimmer. obvs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Open Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Lethal Weapon


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Life of Pi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Back to School


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Caddy Shack


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

10. The Abyss

Movies with titles that are five words or more.


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

2. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

3. One Upon a Time in the West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Man with One Red Shoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Shriek If You Know What I Did Last Friday the 13th


----------



## Meissa (Nov 15, 2014)

7. The Incredibly Strange Creatures Who Stopped Living and Became Mixed-Up Zombies
Yes, that is a real movie. Barely. I don't recommend it. :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The 41-Year-Old Virgin Who Knocked Up Sarah Marshall and Felt Superbad About It


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

9. Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

10. The Cook, the Thief, His Wife & Her Lover


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies with a wrestling scene.

1. The Wrestler


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

2. Nacho Libre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Man on the Moon


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

4. Spider-Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Mad Bull


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Hammer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Ready to Rumble


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Win Win


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Sons and Lovers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Below the Belt

Movies about Natural Disasters.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

2. Pompeii


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Flood


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

5. Earthquake


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Dante's Peak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Night of the Twisters


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Twister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Meteorites!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

10. The Wizard of Oz
(tornado)

10 movies about animals


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

2-Hachiko


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Hotel for Dogs


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

5. Watership Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Gorillas in the Mist


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

8. Babe


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

9. Racing Stripes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

10. The Lion King 

Australian Movies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

1. Tomorrow, When the War Began


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

3. Rabbit-Proof Fence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Mad Max


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

5.Wolf creek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Picnic at Hanging Rock


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9. The Castle


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

10. Napoleon (1995) 

slasher films


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

1. Friday the 13th


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Alice, Sweet Alice


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

3-The Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

4. Saw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Bird with the Crystal Plumage


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

6. Scream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Deep Red


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

8. Halloween


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Blood and Black Lace


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

10. Psycho

Films with false protagonists.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Watchmen


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

2. Chronicle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Serenity


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Malice


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

5. The dark corner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Cube

I think I misunderstood the concept of the subject so my first two posts may not be correct.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Psycho


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Cube (1997)


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

9. Alien


----------



## owls (Oct 23, 2010)

10. Aliens

Films with female protagonists


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Million Dollar Baby


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

4. In a World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Monster (2003)


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

6. Frozen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Alien


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

8. Juno


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

9. Antonia's line


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

10. Breakfast at Tiffany's

Movies with a place in the title (city, country, but also words like "room", ...)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Car Wash


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

2. Brokeback Mountain


----------



## applepie123 (Jul 6, 2015)

3. Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Panic Room


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

7. L.A. Confidential


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Detroit Rock City


----------



## owls (Oct 23, 2010)

9. Sleepless in Seattle


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Brooklyn's Finest 

movie with food in the title


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Mystic Pizza


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

2. Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Ham & Cheese


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. Chicken Run


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Pork Chop Hill


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

6. What's Eating Gilbert Grape?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. Goodbye Mr Chips


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Pineapple Express


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Tortilla Soup


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

10. Butter

Movies involving time travel.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Back to the future


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. The Time Traveler's Wife


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

3. Primer


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. The Terminator


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

5. Looper


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

6. Midnight in Paris (I love time travel movies)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Donnie Darko


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Time Bandits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^No new category. :b

Box office bombs.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Gigli


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Green Lantern


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Cutthroat Island


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Evan Almighty


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Cowboys & Aliens


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. The Lone Ranger


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Beloved


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. John Carter


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Speed Racer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Sahara

Movies With Numbers In The Title


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. 50 First Dates


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. 21 Grams


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. 8 Mile


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Ocean's Eleven


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. 9½ Weeks


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

6. One Fine Day


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. 12 Monkeys


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. 13 Going On 30


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Fantastic Four


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

10. Se7en 

Films set in Los Angeles.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Big Lebowski


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Lethal Weapon 3


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Crash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Zombieland


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

6.Short Cuts


----------



## theinsomniac (Jan 17, 2015)

7. L.A Confidential


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Resident Evil: Afterlife


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

10. Pulp Fiction

Road Trip Movies


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

1. Y Tu Mama Tambien


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

2. The Motorcycle Diaries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. RV


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Planes, Trains & Automobiles


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

7. The Straight Story


----------



## hyacinth girl (May 9, 2015)

8. Thelma & Louise


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Tommy Boy

Someone else pick a topic. It's too hot here, my brain is fried.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Movies With Bruce Willis
1. The Jackal


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. The Sixth Sense


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. The Whole Ten Yards


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Death Becomes Her


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. Die Hard


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Mortal Thoughts


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. The Kid


----------



## jblanch3 (Apr 16, 2014)

8. The Last Boy Scout


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. 12 Monkeys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The 5th Element

Someone else pick a category...


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

Movies with sequel(s)/prequel(s)

1. Toy Story


----------



## Mchloe (Jul 23, 2015)

2. The Perks of Being a Wallflower


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. Shrek


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

4. Iron Man


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Mchloe said:


> 2. The Perks of Being a Wallflower


what's the sequel or prequel of this?

5.The Matrix


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Die Hard


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

7. Alien


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Star Wars


----------



## Mchloe (Jul 23, 2015)

Were said:


> what's the sequel or prequel of this?


There isn't one. Although, another movie I really enjoyed with ezra miller is we need to talk about kevin.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

9. Despicable Me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

10. Halloween


Movies With Kevin Bacon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Tremors


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. A Few Good Men


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Mystic River


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Footloose


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. My Dog Skip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. White Water Summer


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. He Said, She Said


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Hollow Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The River Wild

Someone else pick a topic.


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

1. Master and Commander


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Titanic


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

3. Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. The Perfect Storm


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

5. The life of pi


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. The Abyss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Mutiny on the Bounty


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Open Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Dead Calm

Someone else pick a new topic...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Vampire Movies

1. Let The Right One In


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

2. Interview with a Vampire


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. The Lost Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Embrace of the Vampire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Dracula 2000


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

7. Dracula


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Fright Night


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

9. Twilight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Queen of the Damned

Someone else pick a new topic...


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Seven Pounds


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. A Perfect Murder


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

Fun one.
4. The Prestige


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Shutter Island


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. The Sixth Sense


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

7. Primal Fear


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Secret Window


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

9. Stay


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

10. Usual Suspects

Movies with a fight scene/fight scenes.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Fight Club


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

2. Kill Bill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Enter the Dragon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Die Hard 2


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

5. Warrior


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Bloodsport


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

7. They Live - that ridiculous sunglasses fight scene must have carried on for 10 minutes,RIP Roddy Piper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Matrix


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

9. Gladiator


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

10. Kindergarten Cop, in the bathroom

Movies that have a Male crying


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

1. Prisoners


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Good Will Hunting


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

3. Reflections In A Golden Eye


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Mystic River


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Dumb & Dumber


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

7. Stranger Than Fiction


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Forrest Gump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. I am Sam

Someone else pick a topic...


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

2. The Room


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Troll 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. No Retreat, No Surrender


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

6. Sleepaway Camp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Shark Attack 3: Megalodon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Hard Ticket to Hawaii


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

10. The Exam
Movies that you still think about today


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

1. Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

2. Austin Powers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Planet of the Apes (1968 version)


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

4. Clockwork Orange


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

5. The Lion King


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Requiem for a Dream


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

7. Scarface (1983)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Tremors


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

10. Memento

not-in-english movies


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

4. À bout de souffle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain (Amélie 2001)


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

5. Suicide Room


----------



## The Decline (Aug 11, 2015)

Taxidermia


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

7. Hodejegerne (Headhunters)


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

8. Divorce Italian Style


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

9. Profumo di donna


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

10. Amores Perros 

Movies set in an alternate universe.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

1. Iron Sky


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

2. X-Men


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

3. The Dark Knight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Back to the Future Part II


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

5. Upside Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Star Trek (2009)


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

7. The Island


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Mist


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. The Matrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Run Lola Run 

Movies about Mental Illness.


----------



## theinsomniac (Jan 17, 2015)

1. Sybil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Clean, Shaven


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Canvas (2006)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Girl, Interrupted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Sybil


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

7. The Aviator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Three Faces of Eve


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. 12 Monkeys 

10 movies which feature buddy cops.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Tango and Cash


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

2. Lethal Weapon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Cop Out


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

4. Bad boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Heat


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

6. Rush hour


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Alien Nation


----------



## Romyouless (Apr 20, 2015)

Analyze that


----------



## Romyouless (Apr 20, 2015)

Oops i Made a mistake i thought i was on the last page of the thread when i responded to this thread 
9. Wallace and Grommet.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Blue Streak 

Movies about Revenge.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Ransom (starring Mel Gibbo)


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

2. Man on fire (Denzel Washington, great film!)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. Taken


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

4. Once Upon a Time in the West (Charles Bronson)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Payback


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

6. The Punisher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. True Grit


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

8.Kill Bill Vol 1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. V for Vendetta


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

10. Leon

movies with a man's name in the title


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Kill Bill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Tommy Boy


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

6. Jeff who lives at home


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. Pete's Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Alexander and the Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. We Need to Talk About Kevin

Movies with a Happy ending. uke


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Haha ~ 1. Pretty Woman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Life Aquatic


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

3. Lock, stock and two smoking barrels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. The Proposal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Big Fish


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

8. Pirates of the caribbean- the curse of the black pearl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Enchanted


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

10. Home Alone

movies where the lead dies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. V for Vendetta


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

3. The last castle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Boys Don't Cry


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Armageddon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Thelma & Louise


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

7. Philadelphia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. American Beauty


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Casino

10. Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies featuring a bear.

1. Paddington


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Bear's Kiss


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

3. Grizzly Man


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. Swiss Family Robinson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Edge


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Ted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Open Season


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Legends Of The Fall


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

9. Over the Hedge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Man in the Wilderness. 

Movies about Food.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Super Size Me


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Kentucky Fried Movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Fast Food Natiion


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Julie & Julia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Road to Wellville


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

10. Chocolate

films about filmmaking.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Be Kind Rewind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Bowfinger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Tropic Thunder


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

6. Hollywood Ending


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Living in Oblivion


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

9. Jodorwsky’s dune


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

10. Film Film Film

giant-monster movies


----------



## Watching (Aug 7, 2015)

10. The Last Train to Freo.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

1. Trollhunter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Axe Giant: The Wrath of Paul Bunyan


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. King Kong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Jack the Giant Slayer


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

5. Godzilla


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Cloverfield


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Jurassic Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Tremors


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Pacific Rim


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Jurassic park - The Lost World

10 films which have a SEX in the title.

1. Everything You Wanted to Know About Sex (but were afraid to ask).


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Sex Tape


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

3. Sex and the City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Sex Monster


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Sex, Lies and Videotape


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Sex and the Single Girl


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

7. Sex and Death 101


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Sex Lives of the Potato Men


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

9. The Opposite Sex


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Sex and Lucia

Movies with a Body Part in the title.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

1. Head Above Water


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. For Your Eyes Only


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Pirates Of The Caribbean - Dead Man's Chest


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

6. Deep in My Heart


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

8. The Man With Two Brains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Knee Deep in Daisies


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

10. Open Your Eyes (Abre los ojos)

Movies with a dream scene


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. American Beauty


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Trance (directed by Danny Boyle)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Dumb & Dumber


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

(I can't actually think of a single one, sorry if this is too hard)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^You can always look them up online, I do. 

4. Carrie (1976)


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

6. Yolanda and the Thief


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Minority Report


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

8. Midnight Cowboy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Correcting for the two 6's we have above. 

9. The Wizard Of Oz


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

10. In dreams

dark comedies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Heathers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Election


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

6. Ghost World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Welcome to the Dollhouse


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. The Cable Guy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Bad Santa


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. In Bruges

10 movies featuring Colin Farrell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Phone Booth


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

2. In Bruges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Miami Vice


----------



## maritzabg (Sep 23, 2015)

War Horse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Total Recall


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Fright Night (2011)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Alexander


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Ondine


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Intermission


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Lobster 

Movies you wish they would have made a sequel to.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Splice


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

2. Gigli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Hanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Tank Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Incredibles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Watchmen


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. In Bruges


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. The Fabulous Baker Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Cursed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Salt

Movie franchises you think need no more sequels.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

1. Rocky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Fast and the Furious


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

3. Toy Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Mission: Impossible


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

5. Avengers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Batman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Jurassic Park


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

8. Terminator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Transformers


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

10. Iron Man and every other super hero movie franchise ever past, present or future

movies starring rachel mcadams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Hot Chick


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

2. The Lucky Ones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Mean Girls


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

4. Aloha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Morning Glory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. About Time


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Passion


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

8. My name is Tanino

you can see her swimming topless there, great movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I'll have to check that one out then. :duck

9. Every Thing Will Be Fine


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Toad Licker said:


> ^I'll have to check that one out then. :duck












10. The time traveler's wife

movies involving a therapist/psychologist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Girl, Interrupted


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Anger Management


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Side Effects


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Good Will Hunting


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Analyze This


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Man on a Ledge


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

7. Antwoine Fisher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. It's Kind of a Funny Story


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. The Sixth Sense


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Ordinary People

Movies about Camping.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Without A Paddle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Great Outdoors


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Camp Nowhere


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. A Walk in the Woods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Deliverance


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Grown Ups


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Stand by Me


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

8. Eden Lake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Meatballs


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

10. The Evil Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies about work.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

1. thank you for smoking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. I Really Hate My Job


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Men At Work


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Trading Places


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Horrible Bosses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Mystic Pizza


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8. Working Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Tommy Boy


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Two Weeks Notice

Films/Movies about Fun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Amelie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Wedding Crashers


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

3. American Graffiti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Fifth Element


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

5. Superbad


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Angel-A


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. The Hangover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Easy A


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Welcome to the thread. At the 10th post you're suppose to give us a new subject. I can do it for you this time though. 

Satanic movies.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Rosemary's Baby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. To the Devil a Daughter


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. The Exorcist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Ninth Gate


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. The Omen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Legacy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. The Devil's Advocate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Ricky 6


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

9. The Omen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Constantine

Movies with a Fall setting.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Autumn In New York


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Election


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

5. Sweet November


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Far from Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Halloween


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Rushmore


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. When Harry Met Sally


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Legends of the Fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Far from Heaven


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Dead Poets Society.

Ten films set in the winter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Grumpy Old Men


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. The Fourth Protocol


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. Home Alone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Thing


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

5. Just Friends


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Let the Right One In


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Fargo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Die Hard 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Smilla's Sense of Snow


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. The Snowman

10 films/movies set in the summer.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Hard Bodies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. National Lampoon's Vacation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Great Outdoors


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Jaws


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. Grease


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

300 days of summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Meatballs


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

8. The sandlot


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9. Beach Blanket Bingo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Weekend At Bernie's 

Movies with an Occupation in the title (doctor, lawyer, etc.)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Nurse Betty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Maid to Order


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Zookeeper


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. Maid in manhattan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Doctor Detroit


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. The Doctor


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Carry on Nurse


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. The Spy Who Came in From the Cold


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

10. Taxi Driver


----------



## lookingforme (Oct 26, 2015)

1. Child 44


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies with Numbers in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Gone in 60 Seconds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. This Is 40


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

3.BUtterfield 8


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. Apollo 13


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. 5 Million Years to Earth


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. 21 Grams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. 200 Cigarettes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. 300


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. One False Move


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Spider-Man 3

Movies With A Color In The Title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Riders of the Purple Sage


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

2. A Clockwork Orange

(Oh yea)


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

3. Blue Velvet


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

4. The Green Mile


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

5. Black Sheep


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

6. Purple Rain


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

7. The Red Shoes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. The Colour Purple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^two #7's above...

9. Green Lantern: Emerald Knights


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Red

10 movies that have not ONE but TWO sexy ladies appearing.

1. Charlie's Angels : Full Throttle - Cameron Diaz and Lucy Liu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Single White Female (Bridget Fonda and Jennifer Jason Leigh)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Rocky Horror Picture Show. (Patricia Quinn and Susan Sarandon)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Fast Times at Ridgemont High (Jennifer Jason Leigh and Phoebe Cates)


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

1. To Kill a Mockingbird!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. My Super Ex-Girlfriend (Anna Faris and Uma Thurman)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Monster (Christina Ricci and Charlize Theron)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Little Darlings (Kristy McNichol and Tatum O'Neal)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Thelma and Louise (Geena Davis and Susan Sarandon)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. High Art (Ally Sheedy and Radha Mitchell)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. I Know What You Did Last Summer. (Jennifer Love Hewitt & Sarah Michelle Gellar).

10 movies that feature a tramp / bum / hobo.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Trading Places.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

2. Naked


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Stone Pillow


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Down and Out in Beverly Hills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Surviving The Game


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Hobo With A Shotgun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Soloist


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Big Daddy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Time Out of Mind


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

10. Blue Ruin

Bank Robbery Movies

1. Silent Partner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Set It Off


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Killing Zoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Flypaper


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

5. Marnie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Inside Man


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

7. Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Disorganized Crime


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

9. Charley Varrick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Public Enemies

Movies about "Underdogs".


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. 8 Mile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Bad News Bears in Breaking Training


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Forrest Gump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Longest Yard


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. The Blind Side


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Cool Runnings


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. The Pursuit Of Happyness


----------



## slowmotionsuicide (Feb 23, 2014)

a bugs life


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

9. rocky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Star Wars: Episode IV: A New Hope

Spy Movies.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Skyfall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. True Lies


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

3. The Ipcress File


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4. The Saint


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Man with One Red Shoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Red


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. The Bourne Trilogy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Hanna


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Casino Royale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Spies Like Us

Racing movies.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Cannonball Run


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Days Of Thunder


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

4. Senna (Documentary)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Gumball Rally


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Furious 7


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Stroker Ace


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Need For Speed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Driven


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Herbie Goes Bananas

10 Films/Movies (with real life animals in).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Dr. Dolittle


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Marley and Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. K-9


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. Turner & Hooch


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

5. Homeward Bound The Incredible Journey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Every Which Way but Loose


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Dances With Wolves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Flipper


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Seabiscuit


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Black Beauty


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 films that have a pun / double meaning in the title.

1. The Hard Way


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Never Say Never Again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Good Will Hunting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Santa Clause


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Maid In Manhattan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Bee Movie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Knight & Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Family That Preys


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. An American Tail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Just Wright 

Gangster movies.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Pulp Fiction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Casino


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Scarface


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Léon: The Professional


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. The Krays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Miller's Crossing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. The Departed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Long Good Friday


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Donnie Brasco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The French Connection 

Comedy Sci-Fi movies.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Coneheads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Short Circuit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Back To The Future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Ghostbusters


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Batteries Not Included


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Men in Black


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Repo Man


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Mars Attacks


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Men in Black III


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. RocketMan

Robin Williams Movies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Mrs Doubtfire


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Awakenings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Popeye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Jumanji


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Good Will Hunting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Bicentennial Man


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. The Birdcage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The World According to Garp


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Patch Adams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Good Morning, Vietnam

Movies directed by Actors/Actresses.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Sling Blade - Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Unbroken - Angelina Jolie


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. The Bridges of Maddison County - Clint Eastwood


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. A River Runs Through It - Robert Redford


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Beaver - Jodie Foster


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Lost River - Ryan Gosling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Riding in Cars with Boys - Penny Marshall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Whip It - Drew Barrymore


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Gone Baby Gone - Ben Affleck


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9.Slipstream (Anthony Hopkins)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. W.E. (Madonna)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies that feature an iconic or memorable SWIMMING scene.

1. Trainspotting - swimming down the toilet with dreamy music as Renton retrieves his tablets.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Swimfan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Jaws


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Back to School


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. The Inbetweeners II


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Caddyshack


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. The Guardian


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Open Water - surrounded by sharks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Graduate


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Sexy Beast -starring Sir Ben Kingsley and Ray Winstone

10 movies that have an iconic horse riding or horse racing scene within.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Phar Lap


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

6. Cars 

haha xD


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Secretariat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. True Lies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Hidalgo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. True Grit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Seabiscuit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. War Horse


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Pretty Woman


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

9. Sleepy Hollow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10. International Velvet (Elizabeth Taylor)

Movies with MONTHS in their title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. 5 Dolls for an August Moon


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Born On The Fourth Of July


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Oktober November


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*OK*

i agree with

1
3
5

terminator
commando

some Jason Statham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Two Days in April


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

5.In July


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. An Angel for May


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7. The Hunt for Red October


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. March of the Wooden Soldiers


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. May the Best Man Win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Daisies in December

Movies with something in the title you might find in your yard.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Leaves Of Grass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Sandbox


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. The Tree Of Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Valley of Flowers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. The Fountain


----------



## Double Entendre (Nov 22, 2013)

6. The Secret Garden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. A Boy, a Girl and a Bike


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Cats & Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Lawnmower Man


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. On Golden Pond

Movies Based On Books


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Lord Of The Rings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. King Kong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4. Fifty Shades of Grey :whip :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Misery


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Gone Girl


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. The Godfather


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. No Country for Old Men


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. The girl with the dragon tattoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies starring any of the actresses named Jennifer.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. Dirty Dancing - Jennifer Grey


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Maid in manhattan - J Lo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. I Know What You Did Last Summer - Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. The Break-Up - Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Dorm Daze - Jennifer Lyons


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. American Hustle - Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Labyrinth - Jennifer Connelly


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Winnie Mandela - Jennifer Hudson


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

9 Flashdance - Jennifer Beals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Fast Times at Ridgemont High - Jennifer Jason Leigh

Movies with a political theme.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1.The Pelican Brief


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Being There


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. Wag the Dog


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Evita


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

5. Begin Again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. V for Vendetta


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. Erin Brockovich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Enemy of the State


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. The Contender


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Absolute Power

Girls with Guns.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Mr. & Mrs. Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Resident Evil


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Wanted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bad Girls


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Charlie's Angels ; Full Throttle


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Tomb Raider


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

7. Sin City.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. Aliens


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

Hunger Games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Violet and Daisy

Tall Tales.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Vanilla Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Big Fish


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Sleepy Hollow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Gulliver's Travels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Paul Bunyan


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Tall Tale: The Unbelievable Adventures of Pecos Bill


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

8. Edward Scissorhands


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. The Wizard Of Oz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Davy Crockett: King of the Wild Frontier

Medical movies. 
*
*


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

1. MASH

caps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Pathology


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Awakenings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Patch Adams


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. The Doctor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Critical Care


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Contagion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Extreme Measures


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Lorenzo's Oil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Doc Hollywood 

Movies set in Tropical locations.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Cocktail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Six Days Seven Nights


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Soul Surfer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Club Dread


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Fool's Gold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Cast Away


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Couples Retreat


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

8. The Island of Doctor Moreau


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Paradise (1982)

Fugitive movies.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

1. The Fugitive


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Catch Me If You Can


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Hanna


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. O Brother, Where Art Thou?


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. No Country For Old Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Count of Monte Cristo


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

8.Ronin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. U.S. Marshals


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Nuns on the run


Films/Movies with a sports theme.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Longest Yard (1974)


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

2 forrest gump


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. A League of Their Own

4. Boxing Helena

5. Chariots of Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Bad News Bears (1976)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. The Blind Side


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Caddyshack


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Friday Night Lights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Slap Shot


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Blue Chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Breaking Away

Movies with a type of Food in the title.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Meatballs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Pineapple Express


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cold Turkey


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

5. Bananas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. American Pie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. Herbie Goes Bananas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Peanut Butter Solution


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Popcorn

Movies with Sports Athletes in them (any sport, leading role or not).


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Space Jam


----------



## Fedorov91 (Nov 29, 2015)

2. Lock, Stock and 2 smoking barrels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Expendables 3 (Ronda Rousey)


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

4. You,Me and Dupree (Lance Armstrong)


----------



## Fedorov91 (Nov 29, 2015)

The Hangover-Mike Tyson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Princess Bride (Andre the Giant)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Game of Death (Kareem Abdul-Jabbar)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Kingpin - Roger Clemens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Rocky IV (Carl Weathers)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Gridiron Gang - The Rock

Movies With Dog Or Dogs In The Title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Man Bites Dog


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. My Dog Skip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Where Sleeping Dogs Lie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Wag The Dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Mad Dog Morgan


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

6. Reservoir Dogs


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

7. In China They Eat Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Some Dogs Bite


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

9. Ghost Dog: The Way of the Samurai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. My Life as a Dog

Musicals.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

1. Chicago


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Rocky Horror Picture Show :kiss:


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Moulin Rouge!


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

4. Cry-Baby


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Mamma Mia!


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

6. Les Miserables


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Frozen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Wizard of Oz


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

9. Annie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Mary Poppins 

Movies with a Mythical creature in the title.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Dragon Hunter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Pegasus vs. Chimera


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Jack The Giant Slayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bigfoot


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Clash of the Titans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Embrace of the Vampire


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. The Hulk


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. American Werewolf in London

10 movies about Christmas.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Scrooged


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Frosty the Snowman


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. A Christmas Carol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Santa Claus Is Comin' to Town


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Santa Claus: The Movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Miracle on 34th Street


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7. The Grinch


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Bad Santa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Home Alone

10 Films/Movies that have humour.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Tommy Boy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. The Hangover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Shallow Hal


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Friday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Real Men (1987)


----------



## Fedorov91 (Nov 29, 2015)

6. Shaun of the Dead


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Step Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Dumb and Dumber


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

9. Uncle Buck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Multiplicity 

Movies having to do with Aviation.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. Unbroken


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

2. Amelia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Air America


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. Top Gun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Flyboys


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Firefox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Airplane!


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8. Flight Of The Navigator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Red Tails


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Sky Fighters

Movies With Sequels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Tremors


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. The Matrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. American Pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Transformers


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

The French Connection


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. The Fast & The Furious


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Starship Troopers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8. The Inbetweeners


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Resident Evil


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Rocky

10 movies which feature iconic butt / ***/ tush scene (brief tho if may be)

1. Basic Instinct (Michael Douglas going to the bathroom after sex with Sharon Stone character)


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

2. The Break-up - Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Splash


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Wanted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Powder


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Cider House Rules


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. American Pie Presents: Beta House


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. House Bunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Summer Lovers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Dead Calm

Movie With Up Or Down In The Title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Up the Down Staircase


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

2. Up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Upside Down


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. Falling Down


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

5. Up in the Air


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Tie Me Up! Tie Me Down!


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

Never Back Down 


( looks interesting) 
(about a highschool fightclub)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Watership Down


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Black Hawk Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Locked Up

Movies with an Autistic character in them.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Rain man


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. My Left Foot


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Twelve Monkeys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Simple Simon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Snow Cake


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. The Hangover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Fly Away


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. The Third Twin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Mozart and the Whale


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Piano Man

Ten movies that have a cool, inspiring soundtrack

1. Pulp Fiction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Saturday Night Fever


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. Breakfast Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Blade Runner


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. The Lion King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Star Wars


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Footloose


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Easy Rider

Movies about Dancing.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Stomp The Yard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Footloose


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. Flashdance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Black Swan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Step Up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Billy Elliot


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Happy Feet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Shall We Dance


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Dance Flick


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

10. Dirty Dancing

Mobster movies that take place in the 1930's-40's

1. Gangster Squad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Scarface


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Sting


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Public Enemies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Angels with Dirty Faces


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

6. The Untouchables


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Miller's Crossing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. White Heat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Road to Perdition


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Little Caesar

Movies With A Month In The Title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. November Moon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. March Of The Penguins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. A Cold Wind in August


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. What Dreams May Come


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Two Days in April


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. The Hunt for Red October


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Come December


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. Mayday


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

8. March or die


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

9. August Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^We have two 7's above so we hit 10 already. 

For Star Wars opening day: Space Sci-Fi movies.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Ugh, Sci-Fi... worst effin genre tied with horror.

Whatever...

1. Spaceballs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Hey, no complaining or I'll be forced to come over there and... :wife 

2. Serenity


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Fifth Element


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

5. Frequently asked questions about time travel.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. 2010


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Interstellar


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

Nvm


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Gravity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^New #9 with the NVM above. 

9. Alien


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. District 9

Movies With The Rock ( Dwayne Johnson )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Mummy Returns


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Fast Five


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Rundown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Gridiron Gang


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. The Rock


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

6. San Andreas
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Walking Tall


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Pain & Gain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Hercules


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Journey 2 ; The Mysterious Island


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 Movies that have different titles in different markets.

1. Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone / Sorcerer's Stone.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Live Free Or Die Hard / Die Hard 4.0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Under Heaven / In the Shadows ( 1998 )


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Formula 51 / The 51st State


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Fried Green Tomatoes / The Secret Is In The Sauce (France)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Fever Pitch / The Perfect Pitch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Harold & Kumar Go to White Castle / Harold and Kumar get the Munchies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. Fast & Furious Five: Rio Heist/Fast Five


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Underworld / Paying the Penalty


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. The Avengers / Avengers Assemble

Movies With One Word Titles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Serenity


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Coraline


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. Gigli :lol


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Transformers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Hanna


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Seven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Salt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. Rocky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Tremors


----------



## linzers (Dec 7, 2015)

10. Goosebumps

Movie titles that could be a sexual innuendo.


----------



## linzers (Dec 7, 2015)

1. Willy Wonka and the chocolate factory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Boy Eats Girl


----------



## linzers (Dec 7, 2015)

3. _Deep Impact_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Porky's


----------



## linzers (Dec 7, 2015)

5. A series of unfortunate events


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Breast Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Virgin Stripped Bare by Her Bachelors


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. Get Hard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Sex in Chains


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

10. There will be blood

Horror comedies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Zombieland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. What We Do In The Shadows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Army of Darkness


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. The Cabin In The Woods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Hell Baby


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Slither


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

7. Re-Animator



paris744 said:


> 4. The Cabin In The Woods


I didn't know it was a comedy. Might watch it now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Club Dread


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9. Scary Movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Shaun of the Dead

Movies about Rivers.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. A River Runs Through It


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The African Queen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Big River Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Deliverance


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Anaconda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The River Wild


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Death On The Nile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Frozen River


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. The River Why


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. River of No Return 

Movies with titles that are five words or more.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Fantastic Four - Rise Of The Silver Surfer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. You Don't Mess With The Zohan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The 41-Year-Old Virgin Who Knocked Up Sarah Marshall and Felt Superbad About It


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

5. The Assassination Of Jesse James By The Coward Robert Ford


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Shriek If You Know What I Did Last Friday the 13th


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

8.Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9. Cat on a Hot Tin Roof


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Man with One Red Shoe

Movies about any of the Holidays.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Born On The 4th Of July


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Elf


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Christmas With The Kranks


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Four Christmases


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Valentine's Day


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. New Year's Eve


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Labor Day


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. How the Grinch Stole Christmas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Halloween


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

10. The Nightmare Before Christmas

Movies with Natalie Portman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. V for Vendetta


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Black Swan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Star Wars: Episode I - The Phantom Menace


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Anywhere But Here


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Closer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Where The Heart Is


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. No Strings Attached


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Darjeeling Limited


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Cold Mountain


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Thor

WW2 Movies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Das Boot


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Inglourious Basterds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Dirty Dozen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. The Pianist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Great Escape


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. Unbroken


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

7. Fury


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Guns of Navarone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Kelly's Heroes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Saving Private Ryan

Movies With Sun In The Title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Journey to the Far Side of the Sun


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Tears Of The Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Red Sun Rising


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Empire Of The Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Evil Under the Sun


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

6. Into The Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. A Raisin in the Sun


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Under The Tuscan Sun


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

9. Little Miss Sunshine?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Sun Shines Bright 

Movies about Loneliness.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Cast Away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Three Colors: Blue


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Taxi Driver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Lost In Translation


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. Carrie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Amelie


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Gravity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Solaris

Movies Based On A True Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Murder of Innocence


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. 127 Hours


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Monster (2003)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. The Program.

5. Pretty Woman 

6. The Untouchables


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Invisible Woman (2013)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Rogue Trader (starring Ewan McGregor)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. U Want Me 2 Kill Him?


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

10. Captain America.


Movies with the best sex scenes.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

1. Star Wars The Force Awakens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Blue Is the Warmest Colour


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Showgirls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Boys Don't Cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. American Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Sweetest Thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Poison Ivy: The New Seduction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. All the Right Moves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Secretary


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Flesh+Blood

Movies about Magic.


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

1. Harry Potter


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

2. The Prestige.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Merlin (1998 )


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

4. Carrie


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

5. The Illusionist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Practical Magic


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

7. The Sorcerers Apprentice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Craft


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Strange Magic


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Hugo

Movies With Title Changes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Last First Kiss / Hitch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Hancock (2008 )/ Changed From: Tonight, He Comes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. 3000 / Pretty Woman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. While You Were Sleeping (1995)/ Changed From: Coma Guy


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

I'll try 'em

Dog Soldiers

all apocalyptic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Unforgiven (1992)/ Changed From: The Cut-Wh*re Killings


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Scream - Was named Scary Movie at first.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Invention of Lying (2009)/ Changed From: This Side Of The Truth


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

8. Titanic - The Ship of Dreams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Blade Runner (1982)/ Changed From: Do Androids Dream Of Electric Sheep?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

10. Snakes On A Plane - Pacific Air Flight 121

Movies where the main character dies


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Titanic


----------



## hereandthere (Dec 7, 2015)

2. The Mission


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. American Beauty


----------



## hereandthere (Dec 7, 2015)

4. Cool Hand Luke


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Thelma & Louise


----------



## hereandthere (Dec 7, 2015)

6. Bridge on the River Kwai


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. The Notebook


----------



## hereandthere (Dec 7, 2015)

8. Gladiator


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Into The Wild


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Pan's Labyrinth 

Movies featuring Cross-dressing.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Some Like It Hot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Birdcage


----------



## hereandthere (Dec 7, 2015)

2. The Birdcage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Great minds think alike! :kma 

3. Sorority Boys


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Tootsie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Victor Victoria


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Mrs Doubtfire


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Big Momma's House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Albert Nobbs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Connie and Carla

Movies with Hostages in them.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Die Hard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Misery


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Taken


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Trapped


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. The Negotiator


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

6. The Call


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. John Q


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Hostage


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Collateral


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Taking of Pelham 1 2 3

Medieval movies.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

A Knights Tale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Messenger: The Story of Joan of Arc


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

3. Robin Hood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Conan the Barbarian


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Dangit, I was about to say Conan.

5. Lord of the Rings?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^:kma

6. Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

7. Snow White and the Huntsman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Dragonslayer (1981)


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

9. Kingdom of Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Merlin (1998 )

Movies with Christina Ricci in them.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

1. Sleepy Hollow I think?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Casper


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

5. After.Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Prozac Nation


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

7. Penelope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Cursed


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Monster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Addams Family

Movies based on Video games.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Mortal Combat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Resident Evil


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Laura Croft - Tomb Raider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Warcraft (based on World of Warcraft, comes out this summer)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. The Angry Birds Movie ( May 2016 )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Far Cry


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Tron


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Silent Hill


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Assassin's Creed ( Dec. 2016 )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within

Science fiction western movies.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Firefly/Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Westworld


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

3. Cowboys vs Aliens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Back to the Future Part III


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Scifi is my least favourite genre... I'm a bit rough on this one.

5. The Phantom Empire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Good to know, I'll pick it every time from now on! :twisted  

6. Wild Wild West (1999)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Alien Outlaw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Outland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Space Rage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Timegate: Tales of the Saddle Tramps 

Movies about Artificial Intelligence.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. I, Robot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Short Circuit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Wall-E


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Terminator


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

5. Robocop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Matrix


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

7. Bladerunner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Ex Machina


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Transcendence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Bicentennial Man

Movies with Sea monsters.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

1. Jaws


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Rig (2010)


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

3. 20 000 Leagues Under The Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Kraken: Tentacles of the Deep


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Deep Rising


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Leviathan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Sharktopus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. DeepStar Six


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

9. The Little Mermaid


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Sea Beast

Movies With Johnny Depp


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

2. Edward Scissorhands


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. The Tourist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cry-Baby


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Donnie Brasco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Benny & Joon


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. A Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Finding Neverland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

10. Um, Pirates of the Caribbean?

Spy movies


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Little Nikita


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

2. Kingsman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. True Lies


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Charlie's Angels


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Total Recall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Conspiracy Theory


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

8. xXx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Hanna


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Spy Game

Remove 1 Letter From Movie Title Creating New Title


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Pup Fiction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. No Country for Old Me :rain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Lord Of The Rigs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Tree Musketeers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Pretty In Ink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Naked Gun 2½: The Smell of Ear


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

7. Daddy's Hoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Parent Rap


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

9. Ill Bill: Volume 1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Black Snake Man

Movies with memorable Bridge scenes.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

1. Rise of the Planet of the Apes (2011)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. True Lies


----------



## hereandthere (Dec 7, 2015)

This is way too obvious, but....

3. Bridge on the River Kwai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

5. Robin Hood Men In Tights, perhaps ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Final Destination 5


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. The Mothman Prophecies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom (rope bridge)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Sorcerer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Monty Python and the Holy Grail

Movies with a Weapon in the title.


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

1. The ultimate Mace


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Machine Gun Preacher


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

3. Full metal jacket


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Machete


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

5. doom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Tank Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Club Dread


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Knife Edge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Time Bomb


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. The Sword In The Stone

Movie Titles With A U.S. State


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Oregon Trail


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. My Own Private Idaho


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Mr. Smith Goes to Washington


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Raising Arizona


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. California Dreamin'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Blue Hawaii


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

8. Sweet Home Alabama (2002)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. North to Alaska


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. The Kentucky Fried Movie

Movie Title With A City


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Detroit Rock City


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

2. Nashville


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Philadelphia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. The Manhattan Project


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Escape From L.A.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

7. Paris,Texas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Battle In Seattle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Murder in Portland


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

10. In Bruges


Movies with a famous person in the title


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

1. Abraham Lincoln the Vampire Hunter


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

2. Amadeus


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

3. Elvis Has Left the Building


----------



## rememo (Jan 17, 2016)

4. Christmas with the Cranks. Surely theyre famous, right?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Lizzie Borden Took an Ax


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

6. Jesus Christ Vampire Hunter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Calamity Jane


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

8. Joan of Arc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Prefontaine


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

10. Sid & Nancy


Movies that have a number in their title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. .45


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

2. K-9


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Jennifer 8


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

4. Mickey One


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

5. 9 1/2 Weeks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Star 80


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. 10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

8. Lucky Number Sleven


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. 30 Days of Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. This Is 40

Movies with a type of Metal in the title.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Well this is gonna be hard.

1. Tantalum.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

2. Iron man


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. Copper Sky


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

4. Velvet Goldmine


----------



## hereandthere (Dec 7, 2015)

5. Tin Cup


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

6. Silver Bullet


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

7. Goldfinger


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

8. Mercury Rising


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Hot Lead and Cold Feet


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

10. Silver Linings Playbook


Movies with a type of sport in the title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Basketball Girlfriend


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

2. Basketball diaries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Wrestler


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

4. Karate Kid


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

5. Kung Fu Panda

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Soccer Mom


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. The Basketball Diaries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Boxer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Kickboxer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes

"Bromance" movies.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Hangover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Dumb & Dumber


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. The Bucket List


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

4. I Love You, Man


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. 21 Jump Street


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Lethal Weapon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Superbad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Grumpy Old Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Stepbrothers

Movies Set In New York


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Breakfast At Tiffany's


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Sex and the City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. The Wolf Of Wall Street


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Rent


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Gangs Of New York


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Generation Um


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Taxi Driver


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

8. Ghostbusters


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. The Royal Tenenbaums


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Trading Places

Road Trip movies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Tommy Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Rv (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Darjeeling Limited


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. National Lampoon’s Vacation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Planes, Trains & Automobiles


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

6. Along the Roadside


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Wizard of Oz


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

8. Who's Singin' Over There?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Smokey and the Bandit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Little Miss Sunshine

Ocean Movies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Finding Nemo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. The Perfect Storm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Master And Commander - The Far Side Of The World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Sphere (1998 )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Poseidon Adventure


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

7. The Abyss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Triangle (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Below (2002)


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

10. Deep rising.

Movies about sharks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Snow Shark


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Jaws


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Megalodon


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Deep Blue Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Dinoshark


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Sharknado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Swamp Shark


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Shark Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Open Water


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10. Great White

Movies about any kind of winter weather.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. White Bird in a Blizzard


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. The Ice Storm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Whiteout (2009)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Fargo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Despite the Falling Snow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Snow Cake


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

7. The Hateful Eight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Thing


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

9. National Lampoons Christmas Vacation perhaps?

And did you do what I think you did with mentioning "The Thing" after I said "The Hateful Eight", Toad?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I wish I had. I just can't seem to figure out what you mean though lol. 

10. Frozen (2010)

Movies with Insects in them.


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

1. Antz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Starship Troopers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. A Bug's Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Wasp Woman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. The Fly


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Bee Movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. High Plains Invaders


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. James And The Giant Peach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Skeeter 

Movies about Nuclear War.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Sum Of All Fears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. WarGames


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

3. White House Down

(And about your mention of "The Thing", it was one of the main inspirations for "The Hateful Eight"... I thought it was funny how you mentioned it after I said that )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Ah, I see. Didn't know that until now lol. 

4. The Day After


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. A Boy and His Dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Unthinkable (2010)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. The Divide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Testament (1983)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Threads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb

Movies with something in the title that you might find in your Garage.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Dude, Where's My Car


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Toolbox Murders


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

3. Saw


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

4. Running with scissors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Jacob's Ladder


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. Pump up the Volume


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Freezer


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

8. Jack (1996)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Hammer Down


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

10. Hidalgo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Fat Bike

Movies with a Food or Beverage item in the title.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Mystic Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Faith Like Potatoes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Scotch and Milk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Chicken Run


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Rum and Coke :drunk


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

7. Coffee and cigarettes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Snow Cake


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

9. The Waterdance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Tea and Sympathy 

Movies that take place in the woods.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Cabin In The Woods


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*2. Cabin Fever*


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

3. Tucker & Dale vs Evil


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

4. I Spit on Your Grave (1978)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Willow Creek


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

6. Without a Paddle


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Wrong Turn


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*8. The River Wild (1994)*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Secret Window


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*10. Deliverance (1972)*

Movies featuring deep space travel


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Gravity


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*2. Sunshine (2007)*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Alien


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*4. Dark Star (1974)*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Avatar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. 2010


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*7. The Last Starfighter (1984)*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Fifth Element


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*9. Flash Gordon (1980)*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Pitch Black
Movies With A Taxi Scene


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Fifth Element


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*2. Taxi Driver (1976)*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Die Hard: with a Vengeance


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

4. You don't mess with the zohan


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*5. Midnight Cowboy (1969)*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Pulp Fiction


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

7. Night on Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Scrooged


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Bourne Supremacy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Breakfast At Tiffany's 

Movies about Natural Disasters.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Impossible


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Dante's Peak


----------



## orange2015106 (Jan 15, 2016)

3. Twister


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

5. Poseidon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Rains Came


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

7. The passion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Krakatoa: The Last Days


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

9. 2012


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. San Andreas 

Murder mystery movies.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

1. Zodiac


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

2. Tucker and Dale vs Evil

This one should be really easy, but I dunno why I had such a hard time thinking of a movie.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Mystic River


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Watchmen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Basic Instinct


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Clue


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Murder On The Orient Express


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Gone Girl


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. The Green Mile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Lucky Number Slevin 

Movies about Disabilities.


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

1. Forest Gump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Margarita, with a Straw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. I Am Sam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4. Beautiful Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Charly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. Bill


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Born On The Fourth Of July


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Diving Bell and the Butterfly


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Radio


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

10. Theory of Everything, possibly?

Sports movies.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Blind Side


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Caddyshack


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. The Wrestler


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

4. The replacements


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Hoop Dreams


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

6. The Tooth Fairy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Southpaw


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

8. The Game Plan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Hustler


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

10. Baseketball

complicated movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Sucker Punch


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

2. Mr Nobody


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Cube (1997)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Jacob's Ladder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. eXistenZ


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Donnie Darko


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Black Swan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Being John Malkovich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. 2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Memento
Movies Named After Their Main Character


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Carrie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Billy Madison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Forrest Gump


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Erin Brockovich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Constantine


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

6. Django Unchained


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Beowulf


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

8. Jackie Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Domino (2005)


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

10. Happy Gilmore

Movies based on true events/stories (Not the horror genre, please )


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. The Blind Side


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

2. American Sniper


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Dallas Buyers Club


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

4. Changeling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Murder of Innocence


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Soul Surfer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. U Want Me 2 Kill Him?


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. 127 Hours


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Wind Rises


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Radio

Movies With Animals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. K-9


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Marley & Me


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. White Fang


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Birds


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Eight Below


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

6. Watership Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. War Horse


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

9. We Bought a Farm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Benji

Movies about Asylums.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

1. Asylum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Cracker Factory


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Girl Interrupted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bad Dreams


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Gothika


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Grave Encounters


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Gothika


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

9. It's kind of a funny story


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. The Dead Pit

Movies About College


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. 22 Jump Street


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Back to School


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. American Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Confessions of a Sorority Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

6. With Honours


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Johnny Be Good


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

8. Dead man on campus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Road Trip


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Higher Learning

Movies About Friendship


----------



## Michonne (Feb 2, 2016)

Fox and the Hound


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Dumb & Dumber


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Good Will Hunting


----------



## Michonne (Feb 2, 2016)

Superbad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. The Help


----------



## Michonne (Feb 2, 2016)

The Hangover


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Bridesmaids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Beaches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. This Is the End

Movies about "Underdogs".


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Invincible


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Bad News Bears in Breaking Training


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Real Steel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Longest Yard


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. 8 Mile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Star Wars: Episode IV: A New Hope


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

7. Breaking Away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Cool Runnings


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

9. The Bad News Bears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Blind Side

Movies about Royalty.


----------



## Michonne (Feb 2, 2016)

The Princess Diaries


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

2. The King's Speech


----------



## Michonne (Feb 2, 2016)

Braveheart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Marie Antoinette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Queen


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

6. Anne Of A Thousand Days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Other Boleyn Girl


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Mrs. Brown


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9. The Prince and the Pauper


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Anna And The King

Movies About Nature


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Wild


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Long Weekend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. White Fang


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Into The Wild


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Grey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Twister


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

7. Tarzan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Lion King


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

9. Dawn of the Planet of the something probably goes here of the apes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Walkabout

Chick Flicks.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Bridesmaids


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. In Her Shoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. It's a Boy Girl Thing


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. The Sweetest Thing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Sex And The City


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. A Walk To Remember


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Bride Wars


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. The Longest Ride


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

10. Notting Hill

Films with non-linear plots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Watchmen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Run Lola Run


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Pulp Fiction


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nearly every Tarantino movie.

5. The Hateful Eight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Inception


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

7. Kill Bill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Sin City


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

9. Mr. Nobody


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Adaptation 

Movies about work.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Horrible Bosses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. I Really Hate My Job


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Office Space


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Trading Places


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Shattered Glass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Tommy Boy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Men At Work


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Mystic Pizza


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Up In The Air


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Employee of the Month

Movies you wish they would have made a sequel to.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Gladiator


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. The Bridges of Madison County


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. The Fabulous Baker Boys


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Sex, Lies and Videotape


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Whoa now, Spitfire444... only once every 12-16 hours (if no one has gone yet) 

I'm gonna start at 2...

2. RV; don't judge me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Splice


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

4. The Heat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Hanna


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

6. Commado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Tank Girl


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. District 10


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Cursed


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Kiss Kiss Bang Bang

Movies With A Flower In The Title


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

1. Magnolia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Tulip Fever


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

3. The War of the Roses


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. White Oleander


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

5. Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Winter Lily


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Please Don't Eat the Daisies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. A Host Of Daffodils


----------



## Michonne (Feb 2, 2016)

The Black Dahlia


----------



## Michonne (Feb 2, 2016)

Sorry, forgot to number it


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Purple Rose Of Cairo

Movies About Leadership


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Coach Carter


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. A Few Good Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Apollo 13


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Loon ! jump and suck it

U turd in a sok


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Taps


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

5. Kicking and Screaming


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Thirteen Days


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. A Long Walk To Freedom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Invictus


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. When The Game Stands Tall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Paths of Glory

Movies about Werewolves.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Wolfman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Ginger Snaps


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Twilight Saga - New Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cursed (2005)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. The Howling


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

6. I Was a Teenage Werewolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Teen Wolf


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

8. An American Werewolf in London


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Underworld


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

10 .An American Werewolf in Paris

Sequels you wish were never made


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Dumb and Dumber To


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

2. Largo Winch II


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Cruel Intentions 2


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

4. Mall Cop

I enjoyed the first, and I strongly believe the second on killed it. I still liked the 2nd one, it really just didn't need it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Starship Troopers 2: Hero of the Federation


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Men In Black


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

7. Matrix: The Sequel Duology


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Dorm Daze 2


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Meet The Parents


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Young Guns II 

Movies with a body part in the title.


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

1.Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. The Hand That Rocks The Cradle


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

3. Freddy Got Fingered


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Happy Feet


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

5. The Man with the Iron Fists


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Braveheart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Spy with a Cold Nose


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. 8 Heads In A Duffel Bag


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

9. My Left Foot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Kick-A**

Movies with something in the title you might find in your house.


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

1. The Piano


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

2. Knife Fight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Spider (2002) :eek


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

4. The Girl in the Photographs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Toys in the Attic


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

6. In the Bedroom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Brass Teapot


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

8. Candy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Home Fries


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Paprika


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies about Loneliness/Isolation.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

1. The Man Who Planted Trees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Wings of Desire


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Cast Away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Fish Tank


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. The Book Of Eli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Solaris


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

7. Lost in Translation


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Taxi Driver


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

9. Happiness


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Into The Wild

Movies With Trains


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Polar Express


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Terror Train


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

3. Unstoppable


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Billion Dollar Hobo (1977)


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

5. Closely Watched Trains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Boxcar Bertha (1972)


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

7. Throw Momma Off The Train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Darjeeling Limited


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Murder On The Orient Express


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Midnight Meat Train

Movies with a political theme.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Charlie Wilson's War


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Being There


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Hotel Rwanda


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

4. The Campaign


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. V for Vendetta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Mississippi Burning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Enemy of the State


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. Dave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Absolute Power


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10. Wag the Dog

Movies with COLORS


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

1. Purple Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Blue Is the Warmest Color


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

3. Yellow Submarine


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

4. Red


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Tiger Orange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Violet & Daisy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7. Red Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Green Berets


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

9. The Big Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Ride the Pink Horse 

Medical movies.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Patch Adams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Pathology


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Awakenings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. M*a*s*h


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Article 99


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Doc Hollywood


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

7. Hospital


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Dr. Giggles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Cold Prey 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Nurse Betty 

Conspiracy movies.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. National Treasure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Red


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

3. Burn After Reading?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Changeling


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

5. Hot Fuzz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Girl Who Played with Fire


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

7. Jfk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Rendition


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Shutter Island


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Da Vinci Code

Abduction movies.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Gone Baby Gone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Who's Harry Crumb?


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. The Vanishing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Taken in Broad Daylight


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

5. Old Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Gone


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7. Invasion of the Body Snatchers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Hostage


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

9. Changeling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Collector 

Movies about Deception/Lies.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

1. The Usual Suspects


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Cruel Intentions


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Lies And Deception


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Duplicity


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Mr & Mrs. Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Compliance


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. The Invention Of Lying


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The End of the Affair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Vertigo


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

10. Infernal Affairs

Cop Comedy movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Dragnet


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

2. The Heat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Rush Hour


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

4. Blue Streak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Pink Panther


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

6. Armed and Dangerous


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Miss Congeniality


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

8. The Other Guys (Which wasn't all that great...)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Kindergarten Cop


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

10. Beverly Hills Cop

Romantic Comedies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Roxanne


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

2. The Proposal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. All Over the Guy


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

4. The Other Woman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Before Sunrise


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. The Wedding Singer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Imagine Me & You


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Pretty Woman


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

9. You, Me & Dupree


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Clueless
Movies Set In New York


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Coneheads


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Big


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Short Circuit 2


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Tootsie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Spider-Man


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

6. The Dictator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Resident Evil: Extinction


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

8. Anger Management


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Wall St.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Gangs Of New York
Movies Directed By Tim Burton


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Lol, I just read an article on Tim Burton right before I checked this article

1. Batman Returns


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Beetlejuice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Big Fish


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

5 Mars attacks


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Sleepy Hollow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. James And The Giant Peach


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Toad Licker said:


> 7. Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter


Abe Lincoln Vamp hunter was directed by: Timur Bekmambetov btw



> 8. James And The Giant Peach


That was directed by Henry Slick too... very similar to Tim Burton's style, lol.

9. Frankenweenie

(I could've sworn Coraline was directed by Tim Burton, instead it was Henry Slick as well, lol)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Ed Wood
Movies With Paul Walker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Varsity Blues



Baldy Nohairs said:


> Abe Lincoln Vamp hunter was directed by: Timur Bekmambetov btw


The site I got my info from is to blame, damnit! :wife :lol


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Fast Five


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Into the Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Eight Below


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Takers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Brick Mansions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Hours


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. The Lazarus Project


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Vehicle 19


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Furious 7
Movies With A Ford Mustang


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

1. I Am Legend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Gone in Sixty Seconds (1974)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Transformers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bullitt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Back to the Future II


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. The Bucket List


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Death Race


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Need For Speed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Princess Diaries


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Getaway
Mountain Climbing Movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Eiger Sanction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. North Face


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Wildest Dream


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Blindsight


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

5. The Passage (1979)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Touching The Void


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Cliffhanger


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. First Ascent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Vertical Limit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Everest
Gambling Movies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. 21


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

2. Vegas Vacation


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Ocean's Eleven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Maverick


----------



## Gotham Girl (Feb 25, 2016)

5. Rear Window


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. All In


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Color of Money


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. Rounders


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

9. 13 Tzameti


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

10. The Big Town

Movies with Irish lead actors (male or female)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Hannah (Saoirse Ronan)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Phone Booth - Colin Farrell


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

3. Taken (Liam Neeson)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Die Another Day - Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. A Belfast Story (Colm Meaney)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Elvis - Jonathan Rhys Meyers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Mortal Instruments: City of Bones (Robert Sheehan)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Ondine - Colin Farrell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Parent Trap (Maureen O'Hara)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. A Woman Named Jackie - Roma Downey
Airplane Movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Hell's Angels


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Air Force One


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Turbulent Skies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Executive Decision


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

5. Always


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Flyboys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Red Eye


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. Airplane!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Non-Stop


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10. Snakes on a plane

Movies with a pet animal in the title


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

1. Benji


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Old Yeller


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. My Dog Skip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Garfield: The Movie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Adventures Of Milo & Otis


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6. Beethoven


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Shiloh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Flipper


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Babe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Lassie

Movies with a type of Clothing in the title.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Sisterhood Of The Traveling Pants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Spy in the Green Hat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Man with One Red Shoe


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Black Bra


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Shadow Boxers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. They Don't Wear Black Tie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Robin Hood - Men In Tights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Love Socks


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Cape Fear
Movies With A Blind Person


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Blindsight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Can You Feel Me Dancing? (1986)


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

3. Daredevil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Butterflies Are Free


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Jennifer 8


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. If You Could See What I Hear


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. The Miracle Worker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Imagine (2012)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

9. At First Sight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Scent of a Woman 

Movies with an Autistic character in them.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. I Am Sam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Snow Cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Mercury Rising


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Fly Away


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. The Boy Who Could Fly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Chocolate (2008 )


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

8. House of Cards


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Odd Way Home


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Molly
Natural Disaster Movies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Twister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Krakatoa: The Last Days


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Deep Impact


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Impossible


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Dante's Peak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. 2012: Ice Age


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Into The Storm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Seattle Superstorm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. 10.5


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

10. 2012

Movies with athletes in them (but not sport movies)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Expendables 3 (Ronda Rousey)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. The Hangover - Mike Tyson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Predator (Carl Weathers)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Dumb And Dumber - Cam Neely


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Princess Bride - (Andre the Giant)


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

5. This Is 40 (James Van Riemsdyk and a few other NHL players)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Space Jam - Michael Jordan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Airplane! (Kareem Abdul-Jabaar)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Kazaam - Shaquille O'Neil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Blazing Saddles (Alex Karras)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Tarzan the Ape Man (Johnny Weissmuller)

Movies beginning with the first letter of your username.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Tremors


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

2. Beowulf


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

3. The gurl next door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Terror Train


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Toad Licker said:


> ^Baldy, your movie should start with a B. :b





Baldy Nohairs said:


> 2. Boo Bramed Boger Babbit


 5. MacGruber :lol.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Hmm, I misread it. I thought it was starting with your first name, lol. Sorry.

6. Batman v Superman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Total Recall


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

8. Bolt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Trick 'r Treat


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

The men who stare at goats

Movies starring a redhead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Brave


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

2. Crazy, Stupid, Love


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

3. Enchanted


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

4. the Little mermaid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Breakfast Club


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

6. Easy A

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Spider-Man


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Easy A


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Little Mermaid


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Moulin Rouge
Movies With A Male Or Female Name In The Title


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Book Of Eli


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

2. The book of Eli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Violet & Daisy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Bruce Almighty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Legend of Billie Jean


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Alice In Wonderland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Tucker and Dale vs Evil


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Mr, Myself And Irene


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Johnny Be Good


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

10. Emma (1996)

Oscar winning actresses before 1980


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Sally Field - Norma Rae


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*2. Ingrid Bergman - Gaslight*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Faye Dunaway - Network


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*4. Elizabeth Taylor - Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Louise Fletcher - One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*6. Diane Keaton - Annie Hall*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Liza Minnelli - Cabaret


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*8. Jane Fonda - Klute*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Katharine Hepburn - The Lion In Winter


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*10. Bette Davis - Dangerous*

Oscar winning men pre-1960


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Charlton Heston - Ben-Hur


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Clark Gable - It Happened One Night


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

3. Walt Disney


----------



## steph22 (May 12, 2013)

Babe: Pig in the City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bing Crosby - Going My Way


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Alec Guiness - The Bridge on the River Kwai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Humphrey Bogart - The African Queen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7. Marlon Brando - On the Waterfront


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. James Cagney - Yankee Doodle Dandy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Ernest Borgnine - Marty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Yul Brenner - The King and I

Dark Comedies.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

1. Burn After Reading


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Red


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

3. Django Unchained


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Heathers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Throw Momma from the Train


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

6. Inglourious Basterds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

8. Pulp Fiction

Ok, I'll stop with the Tarantino movies lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. How to Be a Serial Killer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. The War Of The Roses
Movies With The Word Gold In The Title


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Ulee's Gold


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Fool's Gold


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Dream's Of Gold - The Mel Fisher Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Gold Coast


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Creed Of Gold


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

6. Austin Powers in Goldmember?


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. National Lampoon's Gold Diggers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Girl, the Gold Watch & Everything


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Bering Sea Gold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Gold Diggers

Movies with Milla Jovovich.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heh, she's six months younger than me.

1. The Million Dollar Hotel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Fifth Element


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Resident Evil


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Survivor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Ultraviolet


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. The Fourth Kind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. .45


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Bringing Up Bobby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Messenger: The Story of Joan of Arc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Three Musketeers 

For the election madness here in the States, Movies with Left or Right in the title.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Oh sheit.. it switched.. didn't even notice 

1: The Right Stuff


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Hehe, no problem. 

2. The Girl He Left Behind


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. The Kids Are All Right


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Man from Left Field


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. The Last House on the Left


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Let the Right One In


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. My Left Foot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. All the Right Moves


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. The Right Stuff


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Left for Dead

Movies with something in the title that you might see by looking out your window.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Blue Bird


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Garbage Man


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Neighbors


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Mountains Of The Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Swimming Pool


----------



## Gotham Girl (Feb 25, 2016)

7. Stalker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Black Cloud


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9. The Birds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Half Moon

Movies with drug use in them.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

1. Jackie Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Candy (2006)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Requiem for a Dream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cheech & Chong's: Nice Dreams


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Trainspotting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. High Art


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Less Than Zero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Toad Road


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Gia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Breakfast Club 

Movies with time travel in them.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. The Time Traveler's Wife


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Back To The Future


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Donnie Darko


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. The Butterfly Effect


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. The Terminator


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Hot Tub Time Machine 2


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Safety Not Guaranteed


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. The Jacket


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. 12 Monkeys


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Somewhere In Time
Movies With A Little Person In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Wizard Of Oz


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. The Station Agent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Willow


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Austin Powers In Goldmember


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. American Pie: The Naked Mile


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Bad Santa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Game Of Thrones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Time Bandits


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

10. Pixels

Western movies made after 2008


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. High Plains Invaders (2009)


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

2. Cowboys and Aliens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Broken Trail


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

4. The Hateful 8


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Dawn Rider


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Aces 'N' Eights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Homesman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Prairie Fever


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

9. Time Bandits (1981)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. No Country For Old Men
Movies With A Deaf Character In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

2. The Heart Is a Lonely Hunter


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Mr. Holland's Opus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Read My Lips


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Children of a Lesser God


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Dead Silence


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. The Family Stone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Where the Truth Lies


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

10. Orphan

Disney Pixar Movies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Finding Nemo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Inside Out :b


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. The Good Dinosaur


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Monsters, Inc.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. A Bug's Life


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Toy Story


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. The Incredibles


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Cars


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Incredibles 

Zombie movies.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

1. Dawn of the Dead


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Zombieland


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

3. Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Resident Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Deadgirl


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

6. Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Life After Beth


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. World War Z


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Dance of the Dead


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Warm Bodies
Movies With Bullying In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Jumper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Carrie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. The Ant Bully


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Powder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Heathers


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

7. Diary of a Wimpy Kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Weird Science


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

9. Click


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Odd Girl Out

Movies with an Occupation in the title (doctor, lawyer, etc.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Garbage Man


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. The Lincoln Lawyer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Doctor Detroit


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

4. Taxi Driver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Music Teacher


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Dr. T and the Women


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

7. Judge Priest


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. The Nutty Professor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Nurse Betty


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. The Astronaut's Wife
Movies That Have A Ferris Wheel Scene


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Mighty Joe Young


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. The Notebook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Iron Man


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Hancock


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

5. Beverly Hills Cop III


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Divergent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Cloverfield


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Passenger 57


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Monster


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. The Living Daylights
Movies With A Big Rig In Them


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Duel (1971)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Joy Ride


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Maximum Overdrive


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Breakdown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. White Line Fever


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Black Dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Steel Cowboy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Convoy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Happy Face Killer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Smokey And The Bandit
Movies That Have Airport Scenes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Catch Me If You Can


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*2. Suspiria*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Die Hard 2: Die Harder


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Up In The Air


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Blow


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. The Langoliers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Rain Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Casablanca


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Inception


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Pushing Tin

Movies based on Video games.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Far Cry


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Resident Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Warcraft (based on World of Warcraft, comes out this summer)


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

4. Final Fantasy VII Advent Children


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Silent Hill


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> 5. Silent Hill


6. Double Dragon


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

7. Pixels


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

8. Mortal Kombat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Assassin's Creed ( Dec. 2016 )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Hitman: Agent 47 

Movies containing Fist fighting.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

1. Fight Club


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2. Rocky Balboa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4. Superman


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

5. Three O'Clock High


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Lethal Weapon


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*7. They Live*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

9. The Matrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Happy Gilmore 

Movies about Artificial Intelligence.


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*1. Blade Runner*


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

2: A.I. Artificial Intelligence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Short Circuit


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

4. Westworld


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

5. 2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Terminator


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

7. Chappie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Matrix


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. The Bourne Supremacy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Ex Machina

Movies about Prison.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Midnight Express


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Stir Crazy :eyes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Dead Man Walking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Longest Yard (1974)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. The Green Mile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Cell 211


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7. Penitentiary


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

8. Escape Plan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Cool Hand Luke


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Fighting
Movies With A Car Chase In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Wanted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Bullitt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. The Bourne Identity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Gone in 60 Seconds (1974)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. The Matrix Reloaded


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Mad Max


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Ronin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Grand Theft Auto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Eat My Dust!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Against All Odds
Movies With A Scene Of The Grand Canyon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. National Lampoon's Vacation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Joe Dirt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Transformers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Thelma & Louise


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Fools Rush In


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Nurse Betty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Waking up in Reno


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Trial of Billy Jack (1974)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Grand Canyon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Next
Movies Featuring A Grand Central Terminal Scene


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Fisher King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Midnight Run


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Duplicity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. North by Northwest


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Hackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Cotton Club


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Men in Black 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Old Dogs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10. Adventures in Babysitting

Movies that have precious gems in the title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Blood Diamond


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Sapphire Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Mining for Ruby


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Topaz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Bloodshed and Emeralds


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Opal Dream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Flower & Garnet


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Jade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Darker Than Amber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Ocean of Pearls

Movies set in an alternate universe.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Cube Zero (2004)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Tron - Legacy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Run Lola Run


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. The Matrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Sliding Doors


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. The Butterfly Effect


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Mr. Nobody


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Timecop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Parallels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Time Lapse 

Movies with a type of Weapon in the title.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. Lethal *Weapon* :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Tank Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Club Dread


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Top Gun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Time Bomb


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. The Sword In The Stone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Lizzie Borden Took an Ax


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Machine Gun Preacher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Operation Crossbow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Black Dagger 

Movies with titles that are five words or more.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

2. He's Just Not That Into You


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. Don't Tell Mom The Babysitter's Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Shriek If You Know What I Did Last Friday the 13th


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

5- o brother where art thou?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

6. The Curious Case of Benjamin Button


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

6- fear and loathing in las vegas


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

7- one flew over the cuckoo nest


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

9- agguire, the wrath of god (missed charmander's post)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street

Movie titles with a U.S. state in them.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Raising Arizona


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Oregon Trail


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Mississippi Burning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. North to Alaska


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Billy Jack Goes to Washington


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Vampires in Virginia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Montana Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Twin Falls Idaho


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. California Solo
Movies With An Aircraft Carrier In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. 2012


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Flight of the Intruder


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Pearl Harbor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Top Gun


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. World War Z


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Midway


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. The Final Countdown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Behind Enemy Lines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. The Sum Of All Fears
Movie Titles That Are Two Words


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Dark Tide


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

2. American Psycho


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Good Deeds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Hell Baby


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. The Samaritan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Tommy Boy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. The Watch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Taxi Driver


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. The Campaign


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Red Heat

Movies about Money.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Easy Money


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

2. Mad Money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Brewster's Millions


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

4. Ocean's Eleven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Hard Rain


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

6. Casino Royale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. A Simple Plan


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

8. Sabotage (ughhh, such a huge disappointment  )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Million Dollar Duck


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

10. Richie Rich

Movies made after 2005 based in the 1950's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. IP Man (2008 )


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

2. The Dressmaker (2015)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Revolutionary Road (2008 )


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

4. The Butler (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Hollywoodland (2006)


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

6. Bridge of Spies (2015)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Master (2012)


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

8. Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull ( 2008 )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Imitation Game (2014)


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

10. Howl (2010)

*Movies with evil robots*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Terminator


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Transformers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Matrix


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. 2001 - A Space Odyssey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Blade Runner


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Red Planet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Westworld


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. RoboCop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Saturn 3


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Alien
Movies That Have An Apple Product In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Captain America - The Winter Soldier


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Independence Day


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Jurassic Park


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Fight Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Legally Blonde


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Trouble with the Curve


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Blade - Trinity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Cheaper by the Dozen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Transformers - Age Of Extinction
Movies That Have A Lighthouse In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Forrest Gump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Times of Joy and Sorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Breaking the Waves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. In the Cut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Pete's Dragon


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. The Fog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Paperhouse


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Shutter Island


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. A Very Long Engagement


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Somewhere In Time
Movies Set On Islands


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Soul Surfer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Island of Dr. Moreau (1977)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Cast Away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Couples Retreat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. King Kong


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Blue Crush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Shutter Island


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Jurassic Park


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Pearl Harbor
Movies That Have A Scene Of The Eiffel Tower


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Angel-A


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Rush Hour 3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Condorman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Superman II


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Bridesmaids


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Taxi 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Inception


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Ratatouille


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Hugo

Manly movies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Predator


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

2. The Terminator.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Road Warrior


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Bloodsport


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Starship Troopers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Ocean's Eleven


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

8. Reservoir Dogs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Braveheart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Expendables 3

Movies with primates in them.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Mighty Joe Young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Gorillas In The Mist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Flying Monkeys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Ed (1996)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. Every Which Way But Loose (1978)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Planet of the Apes


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

8 )Tarzan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Project X


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Born To Be Wild
Movies That Are Set In San Francisco


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Dirty Harry


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. 48 Hrs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Herbie Rides Again


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Blue Jasmine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. So I Married an Axe Murderer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Inside Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Romeo Must Die


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Mrs. Doubtfire
Movie Titles That Have A Day Of The Week In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Friday Night Lights


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

2. Freaky Friday


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Like Sunday, Like Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bloody Wednesday


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Saturday Night Fever


----------



## brian97 (Dec 3, 2014)

*6. Intersteller*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Man Who Was Thursday


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. His Girl Tuesday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Dead by Monday


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

9. His Girl Friday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. When Saturday Comes 

Movies filmed in, or at least having a scene in, the Desert.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Road Warrior


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Star Wars: Return of the Jedi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Mad Max


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Mummy (1999)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. The English Patient


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Dune


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Bagdad Cafe


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

9. The Host


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Flight Of The Phoenix
Movies That Have A Doctor In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Patch Adams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery (Dr. Evil)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. The Elephant Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Article 99


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Outbreak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. M*a*s*h


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Nell


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Anger Management


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

9. Mr Nobody


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. What Dreams May Come
Movies That Feature The Empire State Building


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Superman II


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

2. Spider-Man 2


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Oblivion


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

4. King Kong... took the easiest one. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Sleepless in Seattle


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Independence Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Jumper


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Taxi Driver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Last Action Hero


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Hancock
Movies Filmed In Washington, D.C.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Election (1999)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. True Lies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Along Came a Spider


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. The Exorcist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Live Free or Die Hard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Rules of Engagement


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Evan Almighty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Thank You for Smoking


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

10. The Day After Tomorrow

*Famous non-English language movies*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Three Colors - Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Amélie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Let The Right One In


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Open Your Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Secret in Their Eyes


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

6. Ringu.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

7. The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Talk to Her


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Edge of Heaven 

Movies about Disabilities.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Born On The Fourth Of July


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Margarita, with a Straw


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. I Am Sam


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

4. What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Forrest Gump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Charly


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. My Left Foot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Diving Bell and the Butterfly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Sessions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

War Movies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Star Wars: A New Hope


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Starship Troopers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Black Hawk Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. 300


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. The Hurt Locker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Red Dawn (1984)


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

8. The Deer Hunter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Heaven & Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Braveheart 

Movies with space aliens.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Earth Girls Are Easy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Independence Day


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. War of the Worlds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Species


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. E.T. The Extra - Terrestrial


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. District 9


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Contact


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

9. Paul


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Dogma - Alanis Morissette


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Charmander said:


> 9. Paul


10. Predator
Movie Cameos By A Musician


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. The Aviator - Gwen Stefani


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Trick or Treat - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Half Baked - Snoop Dogg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Back to the Future - Huey Lewis


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

6. Ghost Dog: The Way of the Samurai - RZA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Mystery Men - Tom Waits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Reality Bites - Dave Pirner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Postman - Tom Petty


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

10. Pirates of the Carribean 3- Keith Richards

*Movies with soundtracks composed by John Williams*


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

1. E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Empire of the Sun


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

3. Jurassic Park


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Born on the 4th of July


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Superman


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

7. Jaws


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Raiders Of The Lost Ark


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

9. Home Alone


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Indiana Jones
Famous Cocktails & Drinks In Movies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Cosmopolitan - Sex And The City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. White Russian - The Big Lebowski 
*
*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Chardonnay - Bridget Jones's Diary


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Orange Whip - The Blues Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Manhattan - Some Like it Hot


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

6. Butterbeer- Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Whiskey Sour - The Seven Year Itch


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

8. The Rum Diary

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

9. Chianti- The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Suntory Whiskey - Lost in Translation

Movies about Asylums.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Girl, Interrupted


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

2. Changeling


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Gothika


----------



## blahblahdeeblah (Feb 20, 2015)

4. The Asylum of Death


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Greystone Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Cracker Factory


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. The Ward


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Bad Dreams


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Madhouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. It's Kind of a Funny Story

Western comedy movies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Evil Roy Slade


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. City Slickers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Support Your Local Sheriff!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. The Ridiculous 6


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Cat Ballou


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

6. Carry on Cowboy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. My Name Is Nobody


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Apple Dumpling Gang


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

9. Django Unchained


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Lightning Jack

Musicals.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Little Shop Of Horrors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Dreamgirls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Grease


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Frozen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Annie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Moulin Rouge!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Mary Poppins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Into the Woods 

Movies about College.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. We are Marshall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Back to School


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. 22 Jump Street


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. National Lampoon's Animal House


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. How High


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

6. Good Will Hunting


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Back To School


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. American Pie: Beta House


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Rudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Slackers

Fantasy adventure movies.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Lord Of The Rings - The Fellowship Of The Ring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Jack the Giant Killer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Dark Crystal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Star Wars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Dragonslayer


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

6. The Princess Bride


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Merlin (1998 )


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

8. A Knight's Tale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Warcraft (2016)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Time Bandits
Movie Titles With Things Found At The Circus


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Water For Elephants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Sideshow


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. High Wire


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

4. Trapeze


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. The Lion King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Fire-Eater


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. The Kids Are Alright


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Jingles the Clown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. The Bad News Bears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Strongest Man in the World

Romance crime movies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Léon: The Professional


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. The Mexican


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Bad Blood


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Mickey Blue Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Passion


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Wild At Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Gangster


----------



## Gregory House (Feb 14, 2013)

8. Blade


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Focus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Love the Hard Way

Movies about Revenge.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Fatal Attraction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. True Grit (1969)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Enough


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Payback


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Machete


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. V for Vendetta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Memento


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Commando


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Kill Bill 

Spy Movies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. True Lies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Body of Lies


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

4. Kingsmen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Salt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. The Tourist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Hanna


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. The Good Shepherd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Red


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. The Recruit
Movies That Have OCD Characters


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Matchstick Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Black Swan


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. As Good As It Gets


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. What About Bob?


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Mommie Dearest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Burnt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Rain Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. K-pax


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Turner An Hooch
Movies With Things Found At The Beach


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. House Of Sand And Fog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Perfect Wave


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Soul Surfer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Beat-up Little Seagull


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Big Fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Castles in the Sand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Bikini Spring Break


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Driftwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. King Crab


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10. Beach Blanket Beingo

Movies about computers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. 2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. WarGames


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Matrix


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Pirates Of Silicon Valley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Weird Science


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Hackers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. The Social Network


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Firewall


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Swordfish


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

10. Electric Dreams

Movies with a colour in the title.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Color Purple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. My Blue Heaven


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Pretty In Pink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Where the Red Ferns Grow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Brown Sugar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. The Scarlet Letter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Blood for a Silver Dollar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. White Fang


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

9. Blue Velvet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Where the Green Ants Dream

Beat to the post. Someone else pick a new topic.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Movies Based On True Stories


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Blind Side


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Murder of Innocence


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. 8 Mile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Captain Phillips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Frozen Ground


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

6. Marley and Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Reaching for the Moon


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

8. Hachikō Monogatari


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Fighting for Freedom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Railway Man

Movies with memorable food scenes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Cool Hand Luke


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. The Big Lebowski


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Dumb & Dumber


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. National Lampoon's Animal House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. Good Burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Soul Food


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Meet The Parents


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Back to School


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. The Breakfast Club
Movies That Have A Famous Hotel In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Hangover - The Bellagio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Showgirls - Stardust Hotel & Casino


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Somewhere - The Chateau Marmont


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

4. North by Northwest - Plaza Hotel, NY ; Omni Ambassador East, Chicago.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. The Bourne Identity - Hotel Regina


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Hangover - Caesar’s Palace


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Crocodile Dundee - The Plaza Hotel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Bellboy - Fontainebleau Hilton Resort and Spa


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9. The Shining


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. What Happens in Vegas - Planet Hollywood Resort and Casino

Movies with something in the title you might find in your house.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. Radio Flyer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Three on a Couch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Along Came a Spider :eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Shy People


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Sixteen Candles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Remote Control


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. The Book Of Eli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Cat Burglar :eek


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. EDtv


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Toys in the Attic

Movies about Amnesia.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Remember Sunday


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Overboard


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

3. 50 First Dates


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. The Majestic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Music Never Stopped


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. The Butterfly Effect


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Winter Sleepers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Before I Go To Sleep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Clean Slate


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

10. Memento

Movies with gladiators


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Cyclops


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

2. Gladiator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Barabbas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Troy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Pompeii


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. 300


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Androcles and the Lion


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Spartacus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Legend of Hercules


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Arena

Movies starring any of the actors named Tom.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Vanilla Sky (Tom Cruise)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Splash - Tom Hanks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Mad Max: Fury Road - Tom Hardy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. True Lies - Tom Arnold


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. The Fog (Tom Welling)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Spider-Man 3 - Thomas Haden Church


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Shoot to Kill - Tom Berenger


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Killshot (Thomas Jane)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Men in Black - Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. The Stupids - Tom Arnold 
Movies With A Love Triangle


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Notebook


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2. Fatal Attraction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Gone with the Wind


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Wedding Crashers


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Reality Bites


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Fight Club


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Two Lovers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. The English Patient


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Twilight


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Titanic 
Movie Titles That Have An Animal In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Silence Of The Lambs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Mad Bull


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Secondhand Lions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. High on the Hog


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Crocodile Dundee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Eagle and the Hawk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Blood Orgy at Beaver Lake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. Batman


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9. Rumble Fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Night Wolf

Movies with a surprise ending.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. The Exorcist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Planet of the Apes (1968 )


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. No Way Out


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

4. The Game


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Flight Plan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Gone Baby Gone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Usual Suspects


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Primal Fear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Deathtrap 

Movie titles that ask a question.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. What's Up, Doc?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Casual Sex?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Can You Feel Me Dancing?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

4. What's Eating Gilbert Grape?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. What About Bob?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Who's Harry Crumb?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. They Call Me Bruce?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Are We There Yet?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

9. Dude, Where's My Car?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Shall We Dance?

Movies about Loners.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Cast Away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. He Was a Quiet Man


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. I Am Legend


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

4 Taxi Driver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Amelie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Gran Torino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Road Warrior


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Speak


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Eraserhead
Movie Songs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. 8 Mile - Lose Yourself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Welcome to the Jungle - Guns N' Roses


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Batman Forever - Kiss From A Rose


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. American Pie - Don McLean


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. The Wizard Of Oz - Somewhere Over The Rainbow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Man on the Moon - R.E.M.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not sure if this is a correct answer, kinda confused with question.

8. Reservoir Dogs - Stuck In The Middle With You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Take This Job and Shove It - Johnny Paycheck


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Risky Business - Old Time Rock And Roll
Movies That Feature The Statue Of Liberty


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Cloverfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Splash


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Madagascar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Planet of the Apes (1968 )


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Hitch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Ghostbusters II


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Escape from New York


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Deep Impact


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Superman III

Movies about End times.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Seeking a Friend for the End of the World


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. War Of The Worlds


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

3. Knowing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. The Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Miracle Mile


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

6. 2012


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Aftermath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Melancholia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9. Armageddon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Day After 

Movies with a Chase scene (can be cars, on foot, etc.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Men in Black


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2. Bullitt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Gator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Mad Max: Fury Road


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Great Escape


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Death Proof


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

7. The Blues Brothers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Fast Five


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Live Free or Die Hard


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. The Bourne Ultimatum
Movie Titles Without The Letter S


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Rear Window


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. LA Confidential


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. The Notebook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Alice In Wonderland


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. Pulp Fiction


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Pretty In Pink
Movies That Have Twins In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Social Network


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Cruel Intentions 2


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Big Fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Matrix Reloaded


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. The Dark Mirror


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Shining


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

7. Jack and Jill counts, yeah?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Not sure if it was suppose to be real twins or just movies with twins. Works for me though. 

8. Twin Sitters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. The Identical
Movies Set In The South


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Sling Blade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Deliverance


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. To Kill A Mockingbird


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Pretty Baby


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7. Chiefs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Gift


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. True Grit (1969)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Man in the Moon

Movies with a type of Flower in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. You Were Like a Wild Chrysanthemum


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. My Dog Tulip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Black Dahlia


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. White Oleander


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. The Purple Rose Of Cairo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Steel Magnolias


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## Strange1 (May 27, 2016)

8. Dandelion


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Sunflower


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Bread and Roses

Movies about Cloning.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Multiplicity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Star Wars: Attack of the Clones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Resident Evil: Extinction


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

4. Sleeper


----------



## Auntie Social (Jun 3, 2016)

Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Avatar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Replicant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Recreator


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. The 6th Day


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10. Gremlins? :troll

Movies with European cities in their title


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. London Has Fallen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Vampire in Venice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Vicky Christina Barcelona


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Amsterdam Express


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

5. From Paris With Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Prague Duet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Once Upon a Time in Dublin


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

8. Mission London


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Madrid, Above the Moon


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

10. Little Moscow

live action/animation hybrid movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Who Framed Roger Rabbit


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2 The Brady Bunch Sequel......Good Morning, Starshine :lol :eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Labyrinth


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Space Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Casper


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Enchanted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Garfield: The Movie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Looney Tunes - Back In Action


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Mask


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10. Drop Dead Fred

Movies with North American cities


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Portland Exposé


----------



## Gotham Girl (Feb 25, 2016)

2. Philadelphia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Road to El Paso


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4. Miami Vice


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

5. Paris, Texas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Seattle Superstorm


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Things To Do In Denver When You're Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Keys to Tulsa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Battle In Boston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. South of Reno

Movies with Irish lead actors (male or female)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Taken - Liam Neeson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Hannah - Saoirse Ronan


----------



## Strange1 (May 27, 2016)

3. About Adam - Stuart Townsend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. A Belfast Story - Colm Meaney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Mortal Instruments: City of Bones - Robert Sheehan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Phone Booth - Colin Farrell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Parent Trap - Maureen O'Hara


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Red Eye - Cillian Murphy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. The November Man - Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Wind That Shakes the Barley - Liam Cunningham

Movies with a Corvette in them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. True Lies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Con Air


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Poison Ivy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Fast Five


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Gumball Rally


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Con Air


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Animal House


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Terms Of Endearment


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. King of the Mountain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Apollo
Movies With Narration In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Stand By Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Ferris Bueller’s Day Off


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Goodfellas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Forrest Gump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Taxi Driver


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Big Fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Trainspotting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Royal Tenenbaums


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

10. The Green Mile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies with an Autistic character in them.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I've been in this thread before xP you can either do it at 10 or to start it off so long as you add 1 to it xP

1. Mercury Rising


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Snow Cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3 A Beautiful Mind

(I thought this was the theme of the last series)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Fly Away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Molly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Mozart and the Whale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Odd Way Home


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. My Name is Khan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Dark Floors


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. The Story Of Luke
Movies That Have A Catchphrase In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Taxi Driver - " You Talking To Me? "


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Good morning, Vietnam! - Self explanatory


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Star Wars - " May The Force Be With You."


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Wizard of Oz - "There's no place like home."


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. The Dark Knight - " Why So Serious? "


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. American Pie - “…and this one time, at band camp…”


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Sixth Sense - “I see dead people.”


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Sudden Impact - " Go Ahead, Make My Day "


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Forrest Gump - “My momma always said, ‘Life is like a box of chocolates: you never know what you’re gonna get.”‘


----------



## MoonxChild (Jun 16, 2016)

The Hunger Games - "Mat the odds be ever in your favor."

Movies based on real life murders.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Monster


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

2. Snowtown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Bernie


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Zodiac


----------



## MoonxChild (Jun 16, 2016)

5. All Good Things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. In Cold Blood


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

7. Summer of Sam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Wolf Creek


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Foxcatcher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. See No Evil: The Moors Murders

Movies you think that should have never been remade.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Haunting


----------



## MoonxChild (Jun 16, 2016)

2. Adventures in Babysitting


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. The Taking Of Pelham 1 2 3


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. A Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Carrie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. True Grit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Alice In Wonderland


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. Psycho


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

9. The Shining


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Arthur
Movies Featuring A Brunette Actress


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Black Swan - Mila Kunis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Columbus Circle - Selma Blair


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Mr & Mrs. Smith - Angelina Jolie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Life After Beth - Aubrey Plaza


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Miss Congeniality - Sandra Bullock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Serenity - Summer Glau


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Violet & Daisy - Alexis Bledel


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Good Luck Chuck - Jessica Alba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Not Another Teen Movie - Chyler Leigh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Tranformers - Megan Fox
Movies That Feature The Golden Gate Bridge


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Ant-Man


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Sudden Impact


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bicentennial Man


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Pacific Rim


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Just Like Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Time After Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Herbie Rides Again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Flight of the Navigator 

Movies with an LGBT theme.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

1. Chasing Amy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## MMSterling (Jun 21, 2016)

3. Rent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. But I'm A Cheerleader


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

5. My Own Private Idaho


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Better Than Chocolate


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

7. Philadelphia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. High Art


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

9. Velvet Goldmine


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

The crying game


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies that have a fruit theme.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. Apple Dumpling Gang


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Banana Pancakes and the Children of Sticky Rice


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

3. James and the Giant Peach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Watermelon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. James And The Giant Peach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Chicken with Plums


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Pineapple Express


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Lime Salted Love


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Kiwi Flyer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. My Blueberry Nights 

Dark Comedies.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Fargo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Barton Fink


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

3. In Bruges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The War of the Roses


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Mallrats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. American Beauty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. World's Greatest Dad


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

8. Dr. Strangelove


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Beetlejuice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Network
Movies With Angels


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Angels In The Outfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Faraway, So Close!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

3. Dogma


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Michael


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Heavenly Kid


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. The Prophecy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Gabriel & Me


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Passion Play


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

9. Constantine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Down to Earth

Movies with volcanoes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. Joe vs. the Volcano


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. St. Helens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. When Time Ran Out


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

4. Pompeii


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

5: Vulcano


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Journey to the Center of the Earth


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Dante's Peak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Aliens of the Deep


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Volcano - Fire On The Mountain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Rodan 

For the start of summer: 

Beach movies.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Weekend At Bernie's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Hard Bodies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Point Break


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

4. The Beach

_Heh._


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Soul Surfer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Blue Lagoon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Blue Crush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Turistas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Gidget


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Surf Party

Movies with drug use in them.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. Less Than Zero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Candy (2006)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. Scarface


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cheech & Chong's: Nice Dreams


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Robocop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. High Art


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Gia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Breakfast Club


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Trainspotting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Toad Road

Movies with something in the title that you might find in the woods.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Deer Hunter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Summer Cabin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Wolf Creek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Lumberjack Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Big Bear


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Snakes On A Plane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Night Owls


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Moose On The Loose


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Happy Campers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. The Routes Of Wild Flowers
Movie Titles With Something You See In A Hospital


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Gurney Journey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Wheel Chair


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Angel In The Waiting Room


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Candy Stripers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. The Men In White Coats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Sick People


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Exit Through The Gift Shop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Golden Needles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Kid In The Vending Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Life in Emergency Ward 10

Movies with something in the title you might see in a Bar.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Pizza, Beer, and Cigarettes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Coffee & Strippers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. Barfly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. ...And the Band Played On


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Drunk Parents


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. A Game Of Darts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Biker Boyz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Juke Box Jury


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Killer Tattoo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. It's Cool, She's Got A Pool Table
Movies That Have A Kid As The Main Character


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. My Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Léon: The Professional


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Stand By Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Let Me In


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Lord of the Flies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Man in the Moon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7. Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Paper Moon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. The Sixth Sense


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Little Rascals 

Movies with a senior citizen as the main character.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Driving Miss Daisy - Jessica Tandy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Harry and Tonto - Art Carney


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. About Schmidt - Jack Nicholson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Bucket List - Jack Nicholson and Morgan Freeman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Gran Torino - Clint Eastwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. True Grit - John Wayne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Sunshine Boys - Walter Matthau and George Burns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Philomena - Judi Dench


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. On Golden Pond - Katharine Hepburn and Henry Fonda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Youth - Michael Caine
Movies With A Planet In The Title


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Eyes Of Laura Mars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Breakfast on Pluto (yeah, I know it was demoted. I don't care :kma)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Mercury Rising


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bye Bye Jupiter


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Aliens From Uranus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Earth Girls Are Easy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Journey To Saturn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Vixens from Venus


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. The Adventures Of Pluto Nash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Invasion of the Neptune Men

Movies with a Country of the world in the title.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Prince Of Egypt


----------



## Key2Hap (Jul 3, 2016)

2. From Paris with Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Paris is a city, not a country. :duck

2. Congo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. The Queen Of Spain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Seven Years In Tibet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Anna and the King of Siam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Last King of Scotland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Bad News Bears Go to Japan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. A High Wind In Jamaica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Once Upon a Time in Mexico


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Australia
Movies That Have A Scene After The Credits


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Hangover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Terminator Genisys


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. 22 Jump Street


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Constantine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Captain America - Civil War


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Zombieland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Ant-Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Kick-A** 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Inside Out


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Fast Five
Movies Set In Hawaii


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Tropic Thunder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Gidget Goes Hawaiian


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. The Descendants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Just Go With It


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Big Bounce


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Aloha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Soul Surfer


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

9/Blue Hawaii


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Race the Sun 

Movies with Hostages in them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Metro


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2. Speed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Disappearance of Alice Creed


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Collateral


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Live Free or Die Hard


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. The Negotiator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Hostage


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Argo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Cube


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. John Q
Movies With An Egyptian Theme


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Prisoners Of The Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Stargate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Curse of King Tut's Tomb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Agora


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. The Scorpion King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Legion of the Dead


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. The Curse Of King Tut's Tomb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Sands of Oblivion


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Legend Of The Lost Tomb
Natural Disaster Movies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Twister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. St. Helens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Rains Came


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. The Perfect Storm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Heatwave!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Meteor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Descent


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Dante's Peak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. City on Fire


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10. Earthquake

Movies with Bodies of Water in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Incident at Loch Ness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Up the Creek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The House in Marsh Road


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4. On Golden Pond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. On Moonlight Bay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Haunted Harbor


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7. Cape Fear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Ocean of Pearls


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Lake Placid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Swimming Pool 

Movies with something in the title you might find in a Medieval Fantasy setting.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Green Dragon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. The Wizard Of Oz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Blood of Dracula's Castle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Gosselins, Goblins & Ghouls


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. In The Name Of The King - A Dungeon Siege Tale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Elf and the Magic Key


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. The Sword And The Sorcerer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Frost Giant


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. The Princess And The Dwarf
Movie Titles With 4 Letters In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Jobs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Salt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Jaws


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Clue


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Tron


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Jade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Cube


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. Heat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. M*a*s*h


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Hook 
Movies With A Courtroom Scene


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Scent Of A Woman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Legally Blonde


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. A Few Good Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Liar Liar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Madea Goes To Jail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7. The Accused


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Kramer vs. Kramer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9. Bully


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. To Kill a Mockingbird 

Movies with Sea monsters.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. Jaws


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. DeepStar Six


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. Orca


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Sea Beast


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Megalodon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Sector 7


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Sea Beast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Gamera


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Amphibious


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. It Came from Beneath the Sea

Psychological thrillers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Requiem for a Dream


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Misery


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Duel


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Panic Room


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Cube


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Fatal Attraction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Bound


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. One Hour Photo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Broken


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Insomnia
Movies With A Waterfall Scene


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Bruce Almighty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Avatar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Kangaroo Jack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Jurassic Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Into the Woods


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

7. Just Go With It


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. American Reunion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Incredibles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Anaconda
Treasure Hunting Movies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Black Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. The Goonies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Romancing the Stone


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. The Adventures Of Tintin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Lara Croft Tomb Raider: The Cradle of Life


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Cutthroat Island


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. City Beneath the Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Kumiko, the Treasure Hunter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. King of California 

Movies filmed in Oregon.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Rooster Cogburn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Pay It Forward


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Goonies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Wild


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Shining


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Stand By Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Short Circuit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Foxfire


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Mr. Holland's Opus
Movies Titles With Something You See In A Church


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Two Weddings And A Funeral


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Sunday Sinners


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Stained Glass Windows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Choirboys


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Sister Act


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Cross of Iron


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. The Holy Roller


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Rosary Murders


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Sixteen Candles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Money for Nothing

Movies with something in the title you might see at a park.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Heaven Is A Playground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Three Bums


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. A River Runs Through It


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Hill of Kites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. One Man and His Dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Where Pigeons Go to Die


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Big Picnic


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Sammy The Squirrel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. American Graffiti


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. The Secret Life Of Bees
Movie Titles With Something You See In A Casino


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. House Of Cards


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Blue Chips


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Roulette City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. A Throw of Dice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Mrs. Brown's Celebrities


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

6. Mad Money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Winners and Losers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. Casino Royale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Poker Face


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10: Russian Roulette

...movies with Titles where one of the words begins with an S and another with an A.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

1- A Separation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. There's Something About Mary


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

3. About Schmidt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Boondock Saints II: All Saints Day


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Sex Lies And Videotape.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Samurai Assassin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Detective Conan: Strategy Above the Depths


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. The Substitute 4 - Failure Is Not An Option


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Say Anything...

Movies with a type of Mineral in their title.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Nickel Mountain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. City Of Quartz


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

4. The Gold Rush (1925)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Titanium White


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. Iron Eagle


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Hot Lead and Cold Feet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9. Limestone Burning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Platinum Blonde 

Movies where the lead character dies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. V for Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. American Beauty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Terminator 2: Judgement Day


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. The Bucket List


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

5. The Omen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Dancer in the Dark


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. The Perfect Storm


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

8. Terms of Endearment


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Man On Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Boys Don't Cry 

"Bromance" movies.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Hangover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Dumb & Dumber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Lethal Weapon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. 22 Jump Street


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Planes, Trains & Automobiles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Due Date


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. I Love You, Man


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Pineapple Express


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Wayne's World


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Point Break
Movie Titles With Mr. Or Mrs. In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Talented Mr. Ripley


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Mr Brooks


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Mr. & Mrs. Smith


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Mrs Doubtfire


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Mr. Holland's Opus


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Mr Deeds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Mrs. Miniver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Roman Spring of Mrs. Stone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Mrs. Parker and the Vicious Circle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies with a bus scene in them.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Man Of Steel


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Speed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Forrest Gump


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Grown Ups 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Billy Madison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Red Heat


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Day Watch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Con Air


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Midnight Run
Movies That Have Flashbacks In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Social Network


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. It's a Wonderful Life


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Forrest Gump


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

5. Desperado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Terminator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Men Who Stare at Goats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. I Am Legend


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

9. Oblivion


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10. Stand By Me

Movies that have occupations in them


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Judge Dredd


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2. Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

3. RoboCop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bad Teacher


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. The Bodyguard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Coal Miner's Daughter


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. The Nutty Professor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Paperboy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. The Chef & The Architect


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Clown 

Pirate movies.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Well 
1. Pirates of the Caribbean : Curse of the Black Pearl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Muppet Treasure Island


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Captain Phillips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Princess Bride


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Hook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Black Sails


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Yellowbeard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Swashbuckler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Treasure Planet


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Black Sails
Movies That Have A Disfigured Character In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. 300 - Ephialtes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Penelope - same as title


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. The Goonies - Sloth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Total Recall - George/Kuato & The Mars Mutants


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Vanilla Sky - David Aames


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. V for Vendetta - V


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Darkman - Peyton Westlake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Fly - Seth Brundle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. A Nightmare on Elm Street - Freddy Krueger


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Friday The 13th - Jason Voorhees
Movies That Have A Scene Of Big Ben In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Shanghai Knights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Thirty-Nine Steps


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Young Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Thunderball


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. V For Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Day the Earth Stood Still (1951)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. A Christmas Carol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Konga (1961)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. The Avengers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. 28 Days Later

Movies with a Food or Beverage item in the title.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Mystic Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Faith Like Potatoes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. Good Burger


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

4. Home Fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Coca-Cola Kid


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Operation Corned Beef


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. Apple Dumpling Gang


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Sixty Cups of Coffee


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10. Nuts

Movies with a male or female name in the title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Life After Beth


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

2. Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

3. Fanny och Alexander (Fanny and Alexander)

edit.


millenniumman75 said:


> Movies with a male *or* female name in the title


Oops...mine had both.

3.*Good Will Hunting*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Sally Marshall Is Not an Alien


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

5. The Curious Case of Benjamin Button


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Plucking the Daisy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Jerry Maguire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Go Ask Alice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Jack Reacher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Amy Makes Three

Western movies featuring at least two stars.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Quick And The Dead


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Unforgiven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Rooster Cogburn


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

4. 3:10 to Yuma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Rio Bravo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. The Duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Lonesome Dove


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. The Hateful Eight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. The Homesman
Movies That Are Also The Names Of A Song


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Weird Science


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Toys in the Attic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Alfie


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

4. Boys Don't Cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Pretty Woman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Iron Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Here Comes the Boom


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Cinderella Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Godzilla


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. E.T.
Movie Titles Named After Their Main Character


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Antwone Fisher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Carrie


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

3. Rambo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Donnie Darko


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. The Terminator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Ed Wood


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

7. Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Jack Frost


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

9. Rocky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Beetlejuice

Movies with sword fighting.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. 300


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Conan the Barbarian


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Gladiator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Kill Bill: Volume 1


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Centurion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Matrix: Reloaded


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Mongol: The Rise of Genghis Khan


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

8. Troy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Princess Bride


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. The Patriot
Change 1 Letter In Movie Titles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Men Who Stare At Boats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Shakes on a Plane


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Riddler On The Roof


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Ferris Bueller's Lay Off


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. The Umpire Strikes Back


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Get Him to the Creek


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Dig Hard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. What's Mating Gilbert Grape :um


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. The Beer Hunter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Don't Be Afraid of the Bark

Movies about Disabilities.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. K-Pax


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2. Mask


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Fly Away


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

4. See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Bubble Boy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Mercury Rising


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Pumpkin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. I Am Sam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Rust and Bone


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. A Beautiful Mind
Movies That Have A Boat/Ship In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Captain Phillips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Dead Calm


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

3. Titanic


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

4. Das Boot


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

5. Jack and Jill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Captain Ron


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7. Unbroken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Wackiest Ship in the Army


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

9. Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Visitors

Movies about moving.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Funny Farm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Moving


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Toy Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Money Pit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. The Lost Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Funny Farm


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

7. Inside Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Cheaper By the Dozen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Anywhere But Here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Up!

Movies about being trapped.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The 33


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Wrecked


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Phone Booth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Hostage


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Buried


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Boxing Helena


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

7. Cloverfield Lane
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Poseidon Adventure


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

9. Room
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

10. Cube

Movies about losing memory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Clean Slate


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

2. The Vow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The I Inside


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

4. The Bourne Identity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Total Recall


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

6. 50 First Dates


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7. Groundhog Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Overboard


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9. Flowers for Algernon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Memento 

Movies with a Weapon in the title.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Machine Gun Preacher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Sling Blade


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. House Of Flying Daggers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Loose Cannons


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. The Missiles Of October


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

6. Revolver
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Machete


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. Magnum Force


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Operation Crossbow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. 1941


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. The Pianist


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

3. The Passage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Life Is Beautiful


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Valkyrie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Dirty Dozen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Enemy At The Gates


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

8. Inglourious Basterds... my favourite movie.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9. Unbroken


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

10. Fury (11. I also want to say Saving Private Ryan)

Movies that take place in the 30's and 40's (not a war movie)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Johnny Dangerously


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

2. Public Enemies (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Big Fish


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4. Cotton Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Billy Bathgate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. Splendor in the Grass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Cinderella Man


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

8. Lawless


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Wildflower (1991)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

10. Road to Perdition

10 movies that have no romantic scenes(sex or kissing)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2. Adventures in Babysitting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Wizard of Oz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Apollo 13


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Mad Max: Fury Road


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. The Skeleton Key


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. The King's Speech


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Jurassic Park


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

10. The Hateful Eight

Moves that YOU would never watch twice.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Blair Witch Project


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Employee Of The Month


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. House of Sand and Fog


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

6. Surrogates


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Revolutionary Road


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9 Dirty Grandpa


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Star Wars : Revenge of the Sith


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies that have a deliberate grammatical error in the title


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

My favourite movie of all time.

1. Inglourious Basterds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Pursuit of Happyness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Antz


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4. To Wong Foo Thanks for Everything Julie Newmar


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Se7en.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Biutiful


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

7. Dumb and Dumber To


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Pet Sematary


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Boyz n The Hood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Nobody's Perfekt 

Movies about breaking up.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. About Last Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. My Super Ex-Girlfriend


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4. The Burning Bed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. First Wives Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Better Off Dead...


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. The Break-Up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Rid of Me


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. The War Of The Roses
Movie Titles That Have Two First Names In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Sid & Nancy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Violet & Daisy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

4. Engel & Joe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. When Harry Met Sally


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. Romy and Michelle's High School Reunion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Jay And Silent Bob Strike Back


----------



## MikeTeck (Aug 24, 2016)

9. Julie and Julia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Kate & Leopold
Movies That Have A Family Reunion In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Madea's Family Reunion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Family Stone


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. The Royal Tenenbaums


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. August: Osage County


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Dan In Real Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Death at a Funeral


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Four Christmases


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Love The Coopers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Meet the Parents


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. This Is Where I Leave You
Real Life Siblings Starring In Movies Together


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Chasing Amy - Ben & Casey Affleck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. I Am Sam - Elle & Dakota Fanning


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. The Royal Tenenbaums - Luke & Owen Wilson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Little Monsters - Ben & Fred Savage


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Donnie Darko - Jake & Maggie Gyllenhaal.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Read It and Weep - Kay & Danielle Panabaker


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Too Old School*

how about this year and last?

fair to disagree. sorry. Classics are OK. I keep seeing 80's and 90's repeated on TV
when pushed for lack of entertainment choice in a day. I believe in my protocol: never pay for ticket

Oldies beckon / pluck, but too many times is wearing me out.

Any 2013, 2014, 2015 are OK if I never saw 'em

First-person movies are appealing to me. Did it start with Blair Witch? Camera as main actor
Universal Soldiers? Crank and sequels?
Hardcore Henry
Pandemic

any others?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7. Men at Work - Emilio Estevez and Charlie Sheen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. High Fidelity - John & Joan Cusack


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9. A Night at the Opera - Marx Brothers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10. The Fabulous Baker Boys - Beau & Jeff Bridges

Movies with Father/Daughter in roles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Jersey Girl


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. The Game Plan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Parent Trap (1961)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. The Descendants


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5, Blood Father


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Definitely, Maybe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Hanna


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. My Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Kick-*ss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. I Am Sam

Movies set in an alternate universe.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Cube Zero


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Sliding Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Edge of Tomorrow


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. The Family Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Time Lapse


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Looper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Matrix


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Primer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Mr. Nobody


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

10. Dark City


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies that have 'movie' in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

2. Movie 43


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Muppet Movie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Twilight Zone - The Movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Kung Fu: The Movie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Scary Movie 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Silent Movie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Trailer Park Boys - The Movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Rugrats Movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. A Goofy Movie

Movies with memorable food scenes.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

1. My Dinner with Andre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

3. Requiem for a Dream


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

4. Lady and the Tramp


----------



## MikeTeck (Aug 24, 2016)

5. Se7en


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Dumb & Dumber


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. No Reservations


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Monty Python's The Meaning of Life


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Stand By Me


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. The Big Lewbowski
Movies That Have Mathematics In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. X+Y


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Pi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Good Will Hunting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. I.Q.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. 21


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Infinity


----------



## MikeTeck (Aug 24, 2016)

7. A Beautiful Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Cube


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Raising Genius


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Imitation Game

Movies with space aliens.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Independence Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Fifth Element


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Close Encounters Of The Third Kind


----------



## sometimeslonely (Sep 16, 2016)

4. Predators


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

5. The Thing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Alien Vs. Predator


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

7. The Day the Earth Stood Still (1951)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. District 9


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Avatar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10. War of the Worlds

Movies with words beginning with all consonants.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Hand That Rocks the Cradle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Can You Feel Me Dancing?


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Maze Runner - The Scorch Trials


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Mad Max - Fury Road


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Tremors 3: Back to Perfection


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. How To Train Your Dragon 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

:serious:


Toad Licker said:


> 7. Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning

Movies starring any of the actors named William (nicknames for William is acceptable as long as their real name is William).


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

Dog Soldiers


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

2. Star Trek: The Motion Picture


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Ghostbusters - Bill Murray


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Analyze That - William Edward "Billy" Crystal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Pleasantville - William H. Macy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Aftermath - William Baldwin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Black Hawk Down - William Fichtner


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Remember The Titans - William "Bill" Paxton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Into the Wild - William Hurt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. The Veil - William Levy
Movies That Have A Helicopter In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Dark Knight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Live Free or Die Hard


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Apocalypse Now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Resident Evil: Apocalypse


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Mission Impossible


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Red Dawn (1984)


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

7. Black Hawk Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Fire Birds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Forrest Gump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Behind Enemy Lines 

Movies with a Volkswagen in them (any model).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. The Whole Nine Yards


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Shining


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Christmas With The Kranks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Max Dugan Returns


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Pretty In Pink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Argo


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Herbie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Happy Gilmore


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

10. The American Friend

Movies where the character suffers from PTSD (Posttraumatic stress disorder).

1. First Blood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Jacob's Ladder


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

3. Heroes (1977)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Fearless


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Ordinary People


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. Running Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Black Snake Moan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Jacknife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Pink Floyd – The Wall


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. The War At Home
Movie Titles That Rhyme


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Deuce Bigalow - Male Gigolo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Battle in Seattle


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. The Door In The Floor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Itty Bitty Titty Committee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Blast from the Past


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Good Luck Chuck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Band of the Hand


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Funky Monkey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Dennis the Menace


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Dirty Mary, Crazy Larry
Movies That Have A Submarine In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Abyss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Run Silent, Run Deep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Black Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. The Hunley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Firefox


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Crimson Tide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Ice Station Zebra


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Hunt for Red October

movies with a drunk, a bum as a character.

1. Trading Places


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Bad Santa


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Barfly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Tombstone


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Down and Out in Beverly Hills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Animal House


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7. Switch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Cat Ballou


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. The Fisher King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Rio Bravo

Change one word in a movie with a word that rhymes with it.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Sum Of All Beers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Fed


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Ferris Bueller's Lay Off


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Me and Earl and the Frying Girl


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. The Exterminator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. I Want Someone to Eat Fleas With :um


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Pulp Friction


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

8. Falling Clown.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Star Trek III: The Search for Clock


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Apocalypse Wow
Movies That Have A Character With A Mustache


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Pulp Fiction - Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

2. Downfall


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Hook - Dustin Hoffman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back - Billy Dee Williams


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Killing Them Softly - Brad Pitt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Lethal Weapon - Danny Glover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Machete - Danny Trejo


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

8. To Catch a Killer - Michael Riley.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Brewster's Millions - Richard Pryor


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Miami Vice - Colin Farrell
Movie Titles That Have Abbreviations In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. L.A. Confidential


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Bride Came C.O.D.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Freddy Vs. Jason


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. P. S. I Love You


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Monsters, Inc.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Man from U.N.C.L.E.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Love Potion No. 9


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Babylon A.D.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. G.I. Joe: The Rise of Cobra


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. L.A. Story


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies that feature a train scene


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Mission Impossible


----------



## 003 (Sep 18, 2016)

2. Gandhi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Batman Begins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Back to the Future Part III


----------



## Mancman (Sep 17, 2016)

Day Of The Jackal


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Skyfall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Spider-Man 2


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Unstoppable


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Indiana Jones And The Last Crusade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Stand By Me

Abduction movies.


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

1. Prisoners.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Commando


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Man On Fire


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

4. Taken


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Cellular


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Gardens of the Night


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Ransom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Along Came a Spider


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. The Call


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Whisper

Movies about College.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Easy A


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Old School


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. 3 Idiots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Animal House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Sure Thing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Accepted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. How High


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Dead Man on Campus


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. The Social Network
Movies Titles That Have A Month In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. March Of The Penguins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Other Side of November


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. 10 Days in December


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Mid-August Lunch


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Hunt for Red October


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Born on the 4th of July (Tom Cruise plays a vet)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7. June Moon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. September Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. An Odd Evening in April


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. What Dreams May Come
Movies That Have A Nurse In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Girl, Interrupted


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Carry On Nurse


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. The English Patient


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Mercy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Magnolia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Wit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Fragile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Diving Bell and the Butterfly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Away from Her


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. An American Werewolf In London
Movies That Have A Restaurant Scene In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Fatal Attraction - Mr. Chow


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

2. Pulp Fiction


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Wall Street - 21 Club


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

4. Mulholland Drive


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Mr. & Mrs. Smith - Cicada Restaurant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. When Harry Met Sally


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

7. Waiting...


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. The Switch - Barbuto


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

9. John Dies at the End


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Road Trip

Movies about Werewolves.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

1. Ginger Snaps


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Underworld - Evolution


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

3. We’re Wolves (hasn't been made yet, but it still counts I hope lol.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cursed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Wild Country


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Late Phases


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Wer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Dog Soldiers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Bad Moon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Blood & Chocolate
Movies With A Plot Twist


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Gone Baby Gone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Planet of the Apes (1968 )


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. The Blair Witch Project


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Scream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Orphan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Crying Game


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. High Tension


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. The Sixth Sense


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. April Fool's Day


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Secret Window
Movies That Have A School Bus In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Dark Knight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. A Nightmare On Elm Street 2: Freddy’s Revenge


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Billy Madison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Senior Trip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Forrest Gump


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Jeepers Creepers II


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Ferris Bueller’s Day Off


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*thinks* 

9. Camp Nowhere


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Remember The Titans
Horse Racing Movies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Dreamer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. 50 to 1


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Phar Lap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Hot to Trot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. International Velvet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Boots Malone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Black Beauty


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Secretariat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Man from Snowy River


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Let It Ride
Movies That Have A Hot Air Balloon In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. The Mummy Returns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Wizard of Oz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. The Golden Compass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Night Crossing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Police Academy 4: Citizens on Patrol


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Joe Dirt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Mysterious Island


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Congo


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

9. Rat Race


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Enduring Love 

Movies about Loneliness/Isolation.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Taxi Driver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Pandorum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Breathing Room


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

4. Cast Away


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. My Little Eye


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Her


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Island of Dr. Moreau


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Lost In Translation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Cube 

Movies with something in the title you might find in your closet.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

1. Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Skeletons :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Puss in Boots


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. From Dust Til Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Prospero's Books


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

6. 27 Dresses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Man in the Brown Suit


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

8. The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Funny Games


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Little Black Dress
Movie Titles That Have A Season In Them


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Summer Night, Winter Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Roman Spring of Mrs. Stone


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. Summer Lovers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. An Autumn Afternoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Captain America: The Winter Soldier


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Legends Of The Fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter... and Spring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Hot Summer Nights


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

9. Wet Hot American Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. A Winter Rose

Movies with Canadian actors/actresses.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

1. Juno (Ellen Page)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Nice Dreams (Tommy Chong)


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

3. Superbad (Michael Cera <3)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Doctor Detroit (Dan Aykroyd)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. The Notebook (Ryan Gosling)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Kelly's Heroes (Donald Sutherland)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Bright Lights, Big City (Michael J. Fox)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Freddy Got Fingered (Tom Green)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. American Pie (Eugene Levy)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Scream (Neve Campbell)

Movies beginning with the first letter of your username.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. Mean Girls


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

2. When Harry Met Sally


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Teresa's Tattoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Thelma & Louise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Tremors 5: Bloodlines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Titan A.E.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Touch of Pink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Things We Lost in the Fire


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Sexy Beast

10. Some Like it Hot


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies which feature a sword fight.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Kill Bill - 1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Conan the Barbarian


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Die Another Day (starring Pierce Brosnan and Madonna)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Star Wars - lightsabers count!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

6. Braveheart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

8. Troy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Zulu Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Black Death 

Movies starring a redhead.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

1. Mean Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Spider-Man (Kirsten Dunst)


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

3. Enchanted (Amy Adams)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Crazy Stupid Love (Julianne Moore)


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

5. Confessions of a Shopaholic (Isla Fisher)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Jurassic World (Bryce Dallas Howard)


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

7. Easy A


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. BloodRayne (Kristanna Loken)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. Mask (Eric Stoltz)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Spice World (Ginger Spice - Geri Halliwell)

Movies featuring a bald man as main character part


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Gandhi. (Sir Ben Kingsley)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. X Men (Patrick Stewart)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Westworld (Yul Brynner)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. Austin Powers (Mike Myers)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Crank (Jason Stratham)


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

6. The Last Airbender (Noah Ringer)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Shaft (Samuel L. Jackson)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Pitch Black (Vin Diesel)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9. G.I.Jane (Demi Moore :lol)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Alien 3 (Sigourney Weaver)

Movies with Insects in them.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

1. Antz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Starship Troopers


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

3. Arachnophobia


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

4. A Bug's Life


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Bee Movie


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. Raiders Of The Lost Ark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Joe's Apartment


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Swarmed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. James and the Giant Peach


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Fly

Movies featuring muddy scenes.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Rambo- First Blood Pt. 2


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Full Metal Jacket


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

3. My Cousin Vinny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. Predator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Stripes


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Forrest Gump


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. The Mosquito Coast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Jurassic Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. McLintock!


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Casualties of War


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies with sand.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

1. Aladdin


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Kingdom Of Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. For A Fistful Of Dollars


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. The English Patient


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

6. Mad Max Fury Road


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Road to Morocco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Walkabout


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. The Gods Must Be Crazy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Ice Cold in Alex

Movies with duels in them.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. Back to the Future Part III


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Star Wars: A New Hope


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Duel


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

3. A Million Ways to Die in the West


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. Braveheatrt


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

6. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly

(6 because two people posted 3 at the same time)


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

7. Kill Bill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Princess Bride


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Die Another Day


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies featuring frogs


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. the Princess Bride


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Cheaper By the Dozen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Hell Comes to Frogtown


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

4. Thumbelina.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Cannery Row


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

6. E.T.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Gravity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Rango


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Muppets Most Wanted


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Muppet Movie

Movies featuring a marathon.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Run Fatboy Run


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

2. Forrest Gump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Saint Ralph


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

4. Four Lions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. 4 Minute Mile


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Chariots of Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. On the Edge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Personal Best


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Marathon Man (starring Dustin Hoffman, Larry Olivier)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Without Limits

Anti-war movies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. M*a*s*h


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Casualties of War


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Kelly's Heroes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Threads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Stop-Loss


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

7. The Deer Hunter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Gallipoli


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

9. The War at Home


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Hearts and Minds

Stalker movies.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Fatal Attraction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Single White Female


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Resident


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. He Loves Me... He Loves Me Not


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Fear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Duel


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Sliver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Swimfan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Cable Guy


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 anti-Christmas movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Reindeer Games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Scrooged


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Elves


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Bad Santa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Jack Frost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Silent Night Deadly Night


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Scrooged (starring Bill Murray)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Black Christmas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Gremlins

Movies about the future.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. 12 Monkeys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Logan's Run


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

3. The Matrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Avatar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Fahrenheit 451


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Planet of the Apes


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

7. Children of men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Fifth Element


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Starship Troopers


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

10. demolition man 8)

10 movies about depression


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Pink Floyd – The Wall


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

2. The Royal Tenenbaums


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Love Liza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. American Beauty


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

American Honey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Beaver


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

7. Reign Over Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Numb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Cake


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

1. rabbit hole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies with memorable food scenes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Breakfast Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Beetlejuice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. American Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Big


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Splash


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Monty Python's The Meaning of Life


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Stand By Me (River Phoenix)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Pulp Fiction


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9. Varsity Blues


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. When Harry Met Sally 

Movies about life after death.


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

1. Death Becomes Her.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Lovely Bones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. What Dreams May Come


----------



## Shazzy123 (Oct 31, 2016)

7. Herbie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Unlikely Angel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. Child of Glass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Ghost Town


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Hereafter


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Almost an Angel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. White Noise

Bank Robbery Movies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Kelly's Heroes


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

3. Bank Job


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bottle Rocket


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

5. Public Enemies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. A Fish Called Wanda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. 30 Minutes or Less


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Quick Change


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Cahill U.S. Marshall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Sexy Beast

Dark Comedies.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Heathers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Throw Momma from the Train


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. World's Greatest Dad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Very Bad Things


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. God Bless America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. American Beauty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The War of the Roses


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

9. Horrible Bosses



Toad Licker said:


> 5. Very Bad Things


that's the most disgusting movie i've seen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The House of Yes

Western comedy movies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Evil Roy Slade


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. The Hangover II


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Shakiest Gun in the West


----------



## AppleScrubs (Jul 14, 2016)

4. Blazing Saddles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. My Name Is Nobody


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. The Hangover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Rango


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. A Fish Called Wanda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Wagons East!


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Hangover III


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies that have feature an octopus.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Monster from the Ocean Floor


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

2. Finding Nemo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Wake of the Red Witch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Tentacles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Octop*ssy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The War of the Gargantuas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Bride of the Monster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Deep Rising


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Devil Monster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. It Came from Beneath the Sea

Movies with time travel in them.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Back to the Future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Planet of the Apes (1968 )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Triangle


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

4. Hot Tub Time Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Edge of Tomorrow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Safety Not Guaranteed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Project Almanac


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Somewhere in Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Primer 

Movies with car crashes in them.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Groundhog Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Mad Max


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Final Destination 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Terminator


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

5. Crash (lol)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Blues Brothers


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Lethal Weapon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Vanilla Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Love's a B*tch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Cars That Ate Paris 

Movies featuring a brunette actress.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Columbus Circle (Selma Blair)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Friends With Benefits (Mila Kunis)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Life After Beth (Aubrey Plaza)


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

4. Starman (Karen Allen)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Not Another Teen Movie (Chyler Leigh)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Butter (Olivia Wilde)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Black Swan (Natalie Portman)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Short Circuit (Ally Sheedy)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Casper (Christina Ricci)


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

10. The Hunger Games (Jennifer Lawrence)

Movies where the main character wears a mask


----------



## NotTheBus (Nov 16, 2016)

donnie darko


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Smiley


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. The Mask


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. V for Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Alice, Sweet Alice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. Vanilla Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Dark Ride


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

8. The Masks We Wear (not certain but pretty sure)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Halloween


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Funhouse

Movies about losers.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. The Inbetweeners


----------



## octobersky1 (Jul 2, 2015)

2. Idiocracy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Welcome to the Dollhouse


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

4. Stand by Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Superbad


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

6. IT


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Ginger Snaps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Storytelling


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

9. Christine (1983)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Big Lebowski

Treasure hunting movies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Gold Diggers: The Secret of Bear Mountain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4. Raiders of the Lost Arc


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Pirates of the Carribbean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Romancing the Stone


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

7. King Solomon's Mines


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. Goonies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Firewalker


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. The Jewel Of The Nile

10 Movies involving magic

1. The Illusionist


----------



## Mik3 (Nov 11, 2015)

2. Now you see me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3. Stardust


----------



## Mik3 (Nov 11, 2015)

4. Fantastic Beasts And Where To Find Them


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5 Bewitched


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. Hocus Pocus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Wizard of Oz


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8. The Witches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Practical Magic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. Harry Potter

10 controversial movies 

1. The Exorcist


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. The Human Centipede


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Natural Born Killers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4. Passion of the Christ


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. The Wild Bunch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Interview


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7.The Birth Of A Nation


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

8. Lolita


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Hounddog


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Schindler's List


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Satanic movies.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1.Race With The Devil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Lost Souls


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3. The Omen


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Devil's Advocate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. End Of Days


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. Satan's School for Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Lucifer Rising


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. Haxan


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. The Witches of Eastwick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. To the Devil a Daughter 

Movies with a surprise ending.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

1. Five Easy Pieces


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Planet of the Apes (1968 )


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3. No Way Out


----------



## Mik3 (Nov 11, 2015)

4. Unbreakable


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

5. Ex Machina (I was surprised anyway)


----------



## Mik3 (Nov 11, 2015)

6. Se7en


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. Primal Fear


----------



## Mik3 (Nov 11, 2015)

9. The Village


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Deathtrap 

Movies about disabilities.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. Unbreakable


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Door to Door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Iris


----------



## vOptix (Dec 30, 2016)

Radio.


----------



## Sadpanda117 (Mar 5, 2017)

5. The Miracle Worker
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Beautiful Memories


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. The Waterdance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Notebook


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9. Deep Impact


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10. Charley

10 movies about spring sports (baseball, track, softball, etc)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Caddyshack


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2. Major League


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Crooked Arrows


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Tin Cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Side Out


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. Swimfan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Break Point


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. Seabiscuit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Dead Solid Perfect


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Lagaan. (cricket)

10 movies featuring a LION


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. The Lion King


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Two Brothers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3. Born Free


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Clarence, the Cross-Eyed Lion


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5.Prey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Wizard of Oz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Ghost and the Darkness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Zebra in the Kitchen


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Lion King 2 - Simba's Pride

10.The Lion King 3: Hakuna Matata

10 movies that feature a farting scene.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Bad Grandpa


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

2. Dumb and Dumber


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. Blazing Saddles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Nutty Professor


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. Rain Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Caddyshack


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. Last Action Hero


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Mrs Doubtfire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Harold & Kumar Go to White Castle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Police Academy 5: Assignment Miami Beach

Movies with a type of Mineral in the title.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Iron Man


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

2. Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Nickel Mountain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Titanium White


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. Rocky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Hot Lead and Cold Feet


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Platinum Blonde


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

9. Man with the Iron Fists


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Ice Age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For Spring tomorrow. 

Movies set in the Springtime.


----------



## eppie (Mar 19, 2017)

1. Ferris Bueller’s Day Off


----------



## MysteryWhiteGirl (Mar 18, 2017)

2. Shrek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. She's All That


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Girl Happy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. Went The Day Well


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Bambi


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Cider with Rosie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Spring Breakers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Emma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Sure Thing

Movies with primates in them.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1. Congo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Every Which Way but Loose


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Gorillas in the Mist


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^4. was a repeat. :b

4. The Hangover Part II


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. Any Which Way You Can


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Planet of the Apes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7. Tarzan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Shakma


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

9. The Jungle Book


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Ed

Movies featuring a bear.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Ted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Edge


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. Paddington


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Backcountry


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. The Jungle Book


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Revenant


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. Grizzly Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Great Outdoors


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Grizzly Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Day of the Animals

Movies starring Michael J. Fox


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Teen Wolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Light of Day


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Back To The Future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Frighteners


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Stuart Little


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Doc Hollywood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Secret of My Succe$s


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Casualties of War


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

9) The Frighteners


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. For Love or Money

Movies set on an island.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Kong - Skull Island (starring Samuel L Jackson)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Castaway


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. A Friend Is a Treasure


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Escape from Alcatraz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

6. 50 First Dates


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

7. The Blue Lagoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Joe Versus the Volcano


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

9. Swiss Family Robinson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Swept Away

Movies featuring a blonde actress.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. KILL BIll-1 (Uma Thurman)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Hanna (Saoirse Ronan)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Atomic Blonde (Charlize Theron)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4. Supergirl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Election (Reese Witherspoon)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Out of Africa (Meryl Street)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead (Christina Applegate)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. He Was a Quiet Man (Elisha Cuthbert)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Cat on a Hot Tin Roof (Marilyn M)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Kick-A** (Chloe Grace Moretz)

Movies about friendship.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1.Beaches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. The Boy In The Striped Pyjamas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4. Mean Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Now and Then


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

6. Stand By Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Ghost World


----------



## Aesandiril (Apr 7, 2017)

8. Let me in


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

9. The Inbetweeners


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Sweetest Thing

Movies about Revenge.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. War of the Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Hard Candy


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Revenge (Starring K. Costner)


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

4. Kill Bill

Sent from the future


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Gladiator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. V for Vendetta


----------



## Aesandiril (Apr 7, 2017)

7. Maleficent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. True Grit (1969)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Death Sentence


----------



## nobleson (Apr 7, 2016)

1. 1408 theatrical version this is a small spoiler but isnt ruining much the only way to tell you how to differentiate that version from the others is Mike Enslin doesn't die at the end.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies about prison.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Shawshank Redemption


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2. The Green Mile


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Escape from Alcatraz


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4. Midnight Express.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Dog Pound


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Long Walk to Freedom


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. Papillon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Longest Yard (1974)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

9. The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Escape Plan

Movies filmed in, or at least having a scene in, the Desert.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sex and the City 3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Road Warrior


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

5. The Mummy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. Mad Max


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Star Wars: Return of the Jedi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Dune


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

9. Star Wars A New Hope


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

10. Star Wars The Force Awakens

Movies set in Japan.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Enlightenment Guaranteed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Ramen Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Lost in Translation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. 47 Ronin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Silk


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

6. The Last Samurai


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

7. Your Name


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Sea of Trees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Fear and Trembling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Mr. Baseball

Movies filmed in the state of Washington.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Hand That Rocks the Cradle


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> 3. Lost in Translation


That was the movie that was in my mind when I said movies set in Japan.

2. Sleepless in Seattle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Die Hard 2


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

4. Cobain: Montage of Heck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. WarGames


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Benny & Joon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. 10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. Say Anything


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. End Game


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom

Movies with a bathroom scene.


----------



## Tongue Twisted (Mar 23, 2017)

1. The Shining

the naked woman scene or the _heeeereees Johnny!_ scene. All in all a very bathroom-friendly movie.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Sweetest Thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. American Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. A Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Dirty Dancing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Lethal Weapon 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Weird Science


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

8. Dumb and Dumber 😆

Sent from the future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Fly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Wedding Crashers 

Movies with elves or dwarves.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

1. LOTR 

Sent from the future


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _A Christmas Horror Story_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Legend


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

4. Harry Potter series


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Wizards


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Bad Santa


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

7. Warcraft


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Dungeons & Dragons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Snow White and the Huntsman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Mirror Mirror

Movies that take place in the woods.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. The Blair Witch Project


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. YellowBrickRoad


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Watership Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Shrooms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Nell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Cropsey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Dead Snow


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

9. _The Forest_ (1982)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Evil Dead

Movies with a Holiday in the title.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2. Halloween


----------



## spring1 (Apr 29, 2017)

3.the holiday


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Christmas with the Kranks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Easter Casket


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _Easter Bunny Bloodbath _


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Night Before Halloween


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. Born On The 4th Of July


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. I Love New Year

Movies about breaking up.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Less Than Zero


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Blue Valentine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Rid of Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Begin Again


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. My Super Ex-Girlfriend


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. Lola Versus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Better Off Dead...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Dirty Love


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. War of the Roses


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies with 'cry' or 'cried' or 'crying' in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Big Girls Don't Cry... They Get Even


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2. The Crying Game


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Boys Don't Cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Boy Who Cried Werewolf


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

5. Cry Baby


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

6. Cry Me A River


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Moron 5 and the Crying Lady


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Cry Wolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. She Cried Murder


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _The Boy Who Cried B!tch_

Mindfvck movies

1. _Donnie Darko_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Jacob's Ladder


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Momento (Guy Pearce)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. eXistenZ


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Requiem for a Dream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Cube


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Shutter Island


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Dark City


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Black Swan.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Pandorum 

Movies about being trapped.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1. 127 Hours


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Devil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Wrecked


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Buried


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3. Quarantine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Cube


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. 1408


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Poseidon Adventure


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. The Descent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Elevator

Movies with a train in them.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Around the world in 80 days


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Train to Busan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Terror Train


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. Murder On The Orient Express


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Unstoppable


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Silver Streak


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. Throw Momma From The Train


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. The Polar Express


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Under Siege 2: Dark Territory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Planes, Trains and Automobiles

Movies with a Corvette in them.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Charile's Angels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Poison Ivy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Live and Let Die


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Animal House


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Lethal Weapon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Rush Hour


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Less Than Zero


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. Con Air


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Star Trek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Two-Lane Blacktop 

Movies with a Big Rig in them.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _Duel_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Breakdown


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. Terminator


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Joy Ride


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Mad Max: Fury Road


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _Maximum Overdrive_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Jeepers Creepers


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _Pee-Wee's Big Adventure_ (Large Marge)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. High-Ballin'


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _The Texas Chain Saw Massacre_ (1974)

Movies directed by two or more people who worked together (i.e., not anthologies)

1. _The Last Broadcast _


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Sugar (2009)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _American Reunion_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. 21 Jump Street


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _Anomalisa_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Kid with a Bike


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _ Dumpster Baby _


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. No Country for Old Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The City of Lost Children


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Crazy, Stupid, Love.

Movies named after their main character.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Carrie


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Dan in Real Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cat Ballou


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. Kate & Leopold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Jack Frost


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

7. Alucarda


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Annie Hall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Forrest Gump


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

10. Donnie Darko

Movies starring Johnny Depp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Cry-Baby


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Rango


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Alice in Wonderland


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Secret Window


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Corpse Bride


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4. Bean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fantasy adventure movies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Jason and the Argonauts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Dragonslayer


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _Krull_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Northern Lights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Labyrinth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The NeverEnding Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Princess Bride


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Ladyhawke


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

9. Lord of the Rings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them

Movies about moving.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _Moving _


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _The Money Pit_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Odd Couple


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

4. Road Trip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Twilight


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

6. Amazing Mr Blunden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Funny Farm


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

8. Faulty Towers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Toy Story


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

10. Anywhere But Here


Movies with Jake Gyllenhaal


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. The Good Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Southpaw


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Brokeback Mountain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Love & Other Drugs


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Nocturnal Animals


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

6. Donnie Darko


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Zodiac


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

8. Highway


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Source Code


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

10. Bubble Boy :lol I actually love that movie. 

Uhh, movies... This is hard! :lol Movies centered around drug use.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Requiem for a Dream


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

2. Trainspotting


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Less Than Zero


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

4. Engel & Joe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Up in Smoke


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

6. Trainspotting 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Dazed and Confused


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

8. No Country for Old Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Blow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Spun

Movies about Nuclear War.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

1. WarGames


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Dr Stranglove


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Def-Con 4


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

4. The Day After


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Atomic Cafe


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

6. Threads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Divide


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

8. Testament


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Sum of All Fears


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. A Boy and His Dog


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies about on-line hacking.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Hackers


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

2. The Matrix


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. The Net


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

4. Die Hard 4


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Reboot


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

6. Tron


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. WarGames


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

8. 23


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Untraceable


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

10. Mr Robot

10 movies that feature a type of weather in their title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Fog Over Frisco


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. Avalanche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

4. Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. A Coat of Snow


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. Snow Queen


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Black Rain


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. A Perfect Storm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Hurricane Streets

Movies directed by Actors/Actresses.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

1. Unforgiven (Clint Eastwood)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. That Thing You Do! (Tom Hanks)


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

3. The Good Shepard (Robert De Nero)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Home for the Holidays (Jodie Foster)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Unbroken (Angelina Jolie)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. By the Sea (Angelina J)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Riding in Cars with Boys - Penny Marshall


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. The Bridges of Maddison County (Clint E)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Whip It - Drew Barrymore


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Apocalypto - Mel Gibson


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies featuring a bald hero.

1. Live Free or Die Hard (Bruce Willis)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Matrix (Laurence Fishburne)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Ghandi (Sir Ben Kingsley)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Star Wars: The Clone Wars (Samuel L. Jackson)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Fantastic Four (Michael Chiklis)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Watchmen (Billy Crudup, Matthew Goode, and Patrick Wilson)
*
*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Last Samurai (Ken Watanabe)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Star Trek: Nemesis (Patrick Stewart)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Magnificent Seven (Yul Brynner)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. THX 1138 (Robert Duvall)

Movies set in an alternate universe.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Cube Zero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Matrix


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3. The Machinist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Edge of Tomorrow


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. Interstellar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Time Lapse


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

7. Brazil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Mr. Nobody


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

9. The One


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Sliding Doors

Movies filmed in Arizona.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Planet of the Apes (1968 )


----------



## thet33g (Jul 26, 2013)

2. In Bruges


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

3. Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Tank Girl


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Raising Arizona


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. El Dorado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Stir Crazy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Lightning Jack

Chick Flicks.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Love Actually


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Hot Chick


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

3. Sex and the City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Just Friends


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. In Her Shoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Cruel Intentions


----------



## Potatomaster (Jun 18, 2017)

7. Pretty Woman


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Notting Hill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Clueless


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Never Been Kissed 

Gambling movies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. 5 Card Stud


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Casino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Hard Eight


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4. Casino Royale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Maverick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Mississippi Grind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. California Split


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Rainman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Vegas Vacation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Lucky You

Movies with Dragons.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Dungeons & Dragons: Wrath of the Dragon God


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _Beowulf_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Seventh Son


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Dragonslayer


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

5. The Reluctant Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Voyage of the Dawn Treader


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Mulan


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

9. Dragonheart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Maleficent

Comedy horror movies.


----------



## Typhoid Mary (Apr 28, 2017)

6139 posts. How will I know this hasn't already been posted?

1. Dead Alive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^It doesn't really matter. 

2. Young Frankenstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

4. Shaun Of The Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Hell Baby


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _Bride of Chucky_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Army of Darkness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Frighteners


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

9. _Saturday the 14th_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Fright Night

Comedy Westerns.


----------



## gamerguy13 (Oct 20, 2015)

1. The Hateful Eight


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

2. Rango


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Evil Roy Slade


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

4. They Call Me Trinity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Support Your Local Sheriff!


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

6. Trinity Is Still My Name


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Shakiest Gun in the West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Wagons East!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Hot Lead & Cold Feet


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

10. A million ways to die in the west.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies set in medieval times.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

1. Robin hood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Merlin (1998 )


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3. Proud Heritage


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Army of Darkness_


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

5. How to train your dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

7. Excalibur


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Season of the Witch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Ladyhawke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Maleficent 

Movies that have a submarine in them.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

1. Black sea

(Freakin love that movie)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Operation Petticoat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

4. U-571


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Gray Lady Down


----------



## gamerguy13 (Oct 20, 2015)

6. Tomb Raider: The Cradle of Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Run Silent, Run Deep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Hell and High Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Crimson Tide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Torpedo Alley 

Movies that have a helicopter in them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Live Free or Die Hard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Red Dawn (1984)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Expendables 3


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

4. Escape plan


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Hulk


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _Miracle Mile_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Rambo III


----------



## quentincoldwater (Aug 6, 2017)

8. Capricorn One


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Police Story 3: Super Cop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Behind Enemy Lines

Movies that take place underground.


----------



## lostx00xsoul (Jan 12, 2012)

1. The Descent


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

2. Buried


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _Day of the Dead _


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

4. Tmnt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Journey to the Center of the Earth (1959)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. Mimic


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

7. The Divide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Stag Night


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

9. _10 Cloverfield Lane_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Catacombs

Movies with Canadian actors/actresses.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. The Notebook (Ryan Gosling)


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

2. Ginger Snaps


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Mean Girls (Rachel McAdams)


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

4. Tallulah


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _Satan's Little Helper_ (Katheryn Winnick)


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

6. The mask


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Back to the Future (Michael J Fox)


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

8. Place beyond the pines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Nice Dreams (Tommy Chong)


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

10. Magic, Magic (Michael Cera)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^At 10 you also post a new topic. I'll do it this time. 

Movies set in the south (USA).


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. Mississippi Burning


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Darn, didn't know.

2. Ain't them bodies saints


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Forrest Gump


----------



## lostx00xsoul (Jan 12, 2012)

4. Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _The Texas Chain Saw Massacre_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. A Time To Kill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Longest Yard (1974)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _Woodpecker_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Steel Magnolias


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Fried Green Tomatoes

Movies with a ship in them.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Titanic


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

2. The Perfect Storm.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Ghost Ship


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Friday the 13th Part VIII: Jason Takes Manhattan_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Out to Sea


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

6. Wonder Woman


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. "The Ghost Galleon"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Poseidon Adventure (1972)


----------



## pandesal (Aug 13, 2017)

Pretty in Pink.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

10. Triangle (2009)


Movies about Revenge.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. V for Vendetta


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

2. Blue Ruin


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

3. Gangs of New York.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4. Kill Bill Vol. 1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Mad Max


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. The Crow


----------



## Potatomaster (Jun 18, 2017)

7. John Wick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Unforgiven


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

9. Death Wish


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

10. The Neverending Story

Bastian managed to get revenge on the bullies in the end.

Movies that mix real life actors with anthropomorphic characters played by people in costumes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Alice in Wonderland (2010)


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

2. Donnie Darko


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Howard the Duck


----------



## AslanMypetLion (Jun 19, 2017)

4. The Pianist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (2014)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _The Shining _ (that f'ed up dog or bear thing)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

8. Hellboy (Abe Sapien)


----------



## lostx00xsoul (Jan 12, 2012)

9. The Wizard of Oz


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

10. Trading Places





Movies set in hospitals or with hospital scenes in them.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _Halloween II_ (1981)


----------



## lostx00xsoul (Jan 12, 2012)

2. Gothika


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

3. Patch Adams ( I hate this movie! But it is the first thing that came to mind)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Million Dollar Baby


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

5. 28 days later.
(with Cillian Murphy)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. M*a*s*h


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

7. The descendants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Exorcist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Steel Magnolias


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _Manchester by the Sea_

Movies directed by actors


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _Iron Man_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Little Man Tate (Jodie Foster)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _Evil Laugh_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. War of the Roses (Danny DeVito)


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

5. Gran Torino


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _Confessions of a Dangerous Mind_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Easy Rider (Dennis Hopper)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _Home Movie_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Home For The Holidays


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

10. The Pledge

Movies involving a huge romantic let down.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Blue Valentine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Spider-Man


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _Her_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Remember Me


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

5. My summer of love


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

6. Hellraiser


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _Terror Train_ (Geeky college virgin thinks he's going to be able to bang a hot chick, but finds that it's a corpse the medical students have put in the bed as a prank. He goes insane.)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Take This Waltz


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

9. Ex Machina

Poor kid got played like a bluegrass fiddle by a robot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _Being John Malkovich_

Movies with a colon (":") in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

2. Omg: Oh My God! (2012)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _Schizophreniac: The Wh*ore Mangler_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Wristcutters: A Love Story


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

5. 3:10 to Yuma


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _Lemora: A Child's Tale of the Supernatural_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

8. Mission: Impossible


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

9. _Parts: The Clonus Horror_


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

10. Sofia the first: Once upon a Princess

Movies with more than 2 siblings


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

1. The Chronicles of Narnia


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

2. Don't tell mom the Babysitter's dead


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _Woodchipper Massacre_


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

4. You're next (2011)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Dan In Real Life


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

6. Home Alone starring Macaulay Culkin.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Adventures in Babysitting (1987)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. The Family Stone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Child of Glass


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _Hanging Up_

Movies with downer/depressing endings.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _Synecdoche, New York_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Requiem for a Dream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Martyrs_ - 2008


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. The Green Mile


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _Parts: The Clonus Horror_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Rosemary's Baby


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

8. The Thing


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Million Dollar Baby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Mist

Because I want summer to end already... Movies with Snow in the title. :b


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

1. Snowpiercer


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

2. Snow Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Snow Cake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4. Dead Snow


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

5. The Snowman


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Snow Falling on Cedars


----------



## idkmaybewaitwat (Aug 21, 2017)

snow


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

8. Snow White and the Huntsman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Naked in the Snow


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

10. Snowden

Movies with a color in the title. Ex: blue, black etc.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. The Color Purple


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

2. The Green Mile.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Red


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

4. White Oleander


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Black Swan


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

6. The Thin Red Line.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

7. Tangerine


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. A Clockwork Orange


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

9. Blue Velvet


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

10. Pretty in Pink


Horror movies with two or more sequels.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

1. Phantasm


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Halloween


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _Tombs of the Blind Dead _


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

4. See no evil


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

5. The Grudge


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. A Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

7. Rec


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _Sleepaway Camp_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Friday the 13th


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

10. Scream.

Movies with a female protagonist.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

1. The East


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _Behind the Mask: The Rise of Leslie Vernon_


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

3. Martha Marcy May Marlene


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

5. Kill Bill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Terminator


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _Martyrs_


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

8. Purple Violets


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

9. The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

10. Alien

A bit different this time 
Movies you really enjoy watching.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Avatar


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

2. Young Adult


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Serenity


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

5. Blow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Hanna


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. As Good As It Gets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

9. Zootopia


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _Schizophreniac: The Wh*ore Mangler_

Movies in which the main character dies/is killed.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. American Beauty


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _ The Sixth Sense_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. V for Vendetta


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

4. Thelma & Louise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

6. 30 Days of Night


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. The Royal Tenenbaums


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. 300


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Bucket List

Movie titles that ask a question.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _What's the Worst That Could Happen?_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Casual Sex?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Can You Feel Me Dancing?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. What Ever Happened To Baby Jane?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. What About Bob?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. Shall we dance?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. O Brother, Where Art Thou?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Are We There Yet?

Medical movies.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1. Flatliners


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Bad Medicine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4. Article 99


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. The Doctor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. M*a*s*h


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _Dead Ringers_


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

8. Outbreak


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. Awakenings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Doctor Dolittle

Movies with Snow.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. The Shining


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

3. Frozen


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Whiteout


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _ A Christmas Horror Story_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Fargo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Snow Cake


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

8. The Grey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Die Hard 2


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies, which you have watched at least 3 times.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Less Than Zero (R. Downey Junior, Andrew McCarthy)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Avatar


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

3. Ghost World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Heathers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Resident Evil


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. The Family Stone


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

9. Young Adult


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Beetlejuice

Movies about End times.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Seeking a Friend for the End of the World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Miracle Mile


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. End of Days


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _Donnie Darko_ (to a certain extent)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Melancholia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. The Rapture


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Day After


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. 28 Days Later


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Aftermath 

Abduction movies.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Taken 2


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2. The Fourth Kind


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Taken


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. The Forgotten


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Gardens of the Night


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

6. Prisoners 

(with Jake Gyllenhaal)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Commando


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. Communion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Night Skies


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _The Vanishing_

Movies that received good reviews and/or awards nominations/wins which you f'ing hate/think are trash.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _The Aviator_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Mummy (1999)

There are few movies that I truly hate, I'll go with disliked very much! :kma


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button"


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

^^ WOW. I mean i know it's your opinion, and while I don't want to mess up this thread. Whiplash is one of my favorite movies, what were you watching? 


6. 12 years a Slave


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. "Mean Streets" (Hm, Scorsese again.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Legend of Tarzan


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _Hugo_ (Scorsese sucks.)

Movies you like/love that are generally hated.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Hugo was boring 

1. Beastly


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _Freddy Got Fingered_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Star Wars: Episode I – The Phantom Menace


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _Friday the 13th Part VIII: Jason Takes Manhattan_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Spider-Man 3


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

9. "The Forest" (1982)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Resident Evil

Movies about College.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1. American Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Scream 2 _


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Animal House


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. Pitch Perfect


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Dead Poets Society


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Higher Learning


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> 9. Higher Learning


I remember how much this movie opened my eyes to what I had been raised in. :serious: It was a big motivating factor in me staying away from meth and steroids. Wow, that was a long time ago.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^At 10 you post a new topic. 

Movies that take place on an Island.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^No Problem. 

2. Joe Versus the Volcano


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. 50 First Dates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. King Kong


----------



## Alexander990 (Sep 10, 2017)

cowboy bebop count? lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I don't believe that it does. :b

5. The Land That Time Forgot


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

6. Shutter Island


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Donovan's Reef


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Australia (Nicole Kidman)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies that feature an actor with initials J.C.

1. Monty Python's Life of Brian (John Cleese)


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

2. The Cable Guy (Jim Carrey)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Rush Hour - 2 - (Jackie Chan)


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

6. Requiem for a dream (Jennifer Connelly)


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

8. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles (John Candy)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Billy Liar (Julie Christie)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 Movies featuring lycra


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Flashdance


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

3. Do the Right Thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Spider-Man


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _The Hunger Games: Catching Fire_ (I assume.)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. Gimme An F


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Superman


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Kentucky Fried Movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Perfect


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Superman II


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies, later transferred into stage shows.

1. The Full Monty


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2.Carnival


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _Shrek_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Evil Dead


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _The Toxic Avenger_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Cry-Baby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Little Shop of Horrors 

Movies with a horse in them.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Seabiscuit


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _Twin Peaks-Fire Walk With Me_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Flicka


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _War Horse_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Casey's Shadow


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Dreamer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. True Grit


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

9. The Black Stallion (1979)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _ Unforgiven_

Movies from overrated directors (in your opinion).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Pulp Fiction (Quentin Tarantino)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _Mean Streets_ (Martin Scorsese)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Star Wars: The Force Awakens (J.J. Abrams)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _ The Social Network_ (David Fincher)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Ladykillers (The Coen Brothers)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _Birdman or (The Unexpected Virtue of Ignorance)_ (Alejandro G. Inarritu)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Lost in Translation (Sofia Coppola)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. Jurassic Park- Steven Spielberg


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen (Michael Bay)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Thin Red Line (Terrence Malick)

Movies with something in the title that you might see by looking out your window.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

1. No Country for Old Men :b


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Secret Window


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

4. The Tree of Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Good Neighbors


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. "Weeds"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Used Cars


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. White Oleander


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Light of the Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. That Darn Cat!

Movies with a senior citizen as the main character.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

2. Nebraska


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _Late Phases_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Bucket List


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

6. Up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. True Grit (1969)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _The Straight Story_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Sunshine Boys


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _Gran Torino_

Movies starring an actor or actress you find particularly attractive


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _Edge of Madness_ (Caroline Dhavernas)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Resident Evil (Milla Jovovich)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. The Human Stain (Wentworth Miller)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _Whiplash_ (Melissa Benoist)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. The Time Traveler's Wife (Rachel McAdams)


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

7. End of Watch (Jake Gyllenhaal)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Serenity (Summer Glau)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Charlies' Angels : Lucy Liu


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Fabulous Baker Boys : Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies with 10, ten or X in the title.


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

2. Xxx


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. 10 Items or Less


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Jason X


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Tomorrow at Ten


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Ten Inch Hero


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

10. 3:10 to Yuma

Movies that happen in the Middle East/have a scene happening in the Middle East (Excluding war scenes :bah).


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Sex and the City 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. A Separation


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. "The Exorcist"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. About Elly


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Willow and Wind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Baran


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _ Munich_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Wadjda


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

love Wadjda, love A separation.

9. Gett: The Trial of Viviane Amsalem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Syrian Bride 

For the first day of fall. Movies set in the Fall.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1. Rushmore


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Sleepy Hollow


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _The Houses October Built_ (stupid title)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _Satan's Little Helper_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Election


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Autumn in New York


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. American Beauty 

Movies with memorable food scenes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Breakfast Club


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

2. Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Beetlejuice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4. American History X


----------



## Charmed2Too (Sep 24, 2017)

5. When Harry Met Sally


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. American Pie


----------



## Charmed2Too (Sep 24, 2017)

9. Monty Python's The Meaning of Life.








Danielle87 said:


> 6. Hook


Nice!



Toad Licker said:


> 7. American Pie


&#129315;


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Big

Stalker movies.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _Single White Female _


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. The Roommate


----------



## Charmed2Too (Sep 24, 2017)

4. Bad Ronald


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Play Misty for Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. He Loves Me... He Loves Me Not


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. The Crush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Swimfan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Cable Guy 

Movies about Loneliness/Isolation.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _Her_ (I think the character is pretty lonely.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Cube


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Island of Dr. Moreau


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _Cast Away_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Pandorum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Breathing Room


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8.Solaris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. My Little Eye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Leaving Las Vegas 

Movies about Werewolves.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. The Howling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Ginger Snaps


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. An American Werewolf in London


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cursed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. Van Helsing


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Silver Bullet


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _Late Phases _


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Underworld


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

9. _Creature of the Night _


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Wild Country 

Movies with a Plot Twist.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _The Village_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. The Sixth Sense


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _The Usual Suspects_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. The Others


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _Abre los ojos_ and _Vanilla Sky_ (remake)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Primal Fear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Planet of the Apes (1968 )


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _The Prestige_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Scream


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

10. Shutter Island.

Movies where the main character had to leave his/her family behind for whatever reason


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Somewhere Slow


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

2. Unforgiven (1992)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Into the Wild


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Superman_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Point and Shoot


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

6. The Neverending Story.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Red Knot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Next Stop, Greenwich Village


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Muriel's Wedding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Gerry

Movies with a Weapon in the title.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _Hobo with a Shotgun_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Top Gun


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _Knife in the Water_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Blade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Loose Cannons


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

6. Winchester '73


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Operation Crossbow


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. God's Gun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Missiles of October


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. House of Flying Daggers

Manly movies.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

1. Cobra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Predator


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

3. Shane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Road Warrior


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. Fight Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Die Hard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7.Gladiator


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _300_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Great Escape


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Bloodsport

Movies about Cloning.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Never Let Me Go


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _Parts: The Clonus Horror_ (I think this was pretty much ripped off in the novel of _Never Let Me Go_, but I haven't yet read it or watched the movie. It was ripped off in _The Island_, and the makers sued over it.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Multiplicity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Star Wars: Attack of the Clones


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. The Island


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

6. Jurassic Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Resident Evil: Extinction


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

8. The 6th Day


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

clingfilm?

substrata? celloid for static camera. then movement - B&W - then colour
wheels spinning. projector, bulbs

appalling people still name this a 'film'. caveman. like it, watch it? It? What's it?

physics. optics. 

refer to a tractor as a fish swallowing diesel? 

pretty, looks good?

I don't have much experience of a gun. quad bike. trike. sailing. don't know much politics.

all humans have a limp overview of stuff. me too. I got deep into a career
behind scenes. 
understanding what other people can't. knowing a company is a stepstone. 
layers

should have been allowed to be a cameraman in studio and outdoors. 
layers of director, producers, actor, casting

Acting too. easy. but now allowed without 50 years for doing it

learning. SQL. gaining experience. queries. then fixing errors. more practice leads to different roles. but not enough respect. can't get thru to anyone. want to teach. have done. requested. whole process of making movies. money, people, see if tickets sell. I want play with databases. but if badly designed I can't fix. end-to-end process

t


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Avatar


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _Alien Resurrection_

Movies with "of the" in the title


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Return of the Jedi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Return of the Pink Panther


----------



## 3d3n (Apr 6, 2017)

4. Invasion of the Body Snatchers


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

6. Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Journey to the Center of the Earth


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

9. Passion of the Christ


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Escape from the Planet of the Apes 

Movies that have shy characters in them.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Amélie


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Speak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Breakfast Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Carrie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. As Good As It Gets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Radio Rebel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Awkward.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Perks of Being a Wallflower


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Dear Lemon Lima

Road trip movies.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

2. Road to Paloma


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Thelma and Louise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Tommy Boy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Kalifornia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Something Wild


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Boys on the Side


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. RV


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. The Sweetest Thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Easy Rider 

Movies with an animal in the title.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _Don't Torture a Duckling_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Chicken with Plums


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _Lizard in a Woman's Skin_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. A Man Called Horse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Zebra in the Kitchen


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Gorillas in the Mist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Ugly Dachshund


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. March of the Penguins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Kung Fu Panda


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

10. Dog Day Afternoon 

Movies where the main character is either an alcoholic or a drug addict.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Bad News Bears


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _Schizophreniac: The W*hore Mangler_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Rio Bravo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Requiem for a Dream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Animal House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Arthur

Someone else pick a topic.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Movies with little dialogue. 

1. Blue Ruin


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

2.) Fantasia


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _Eraserhead _


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Cast Away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. 2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6.The Revenant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Under the Skin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. All Is Lost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Wild 

Zombie movies.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _Feeding the Masses_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. 28 Days Later


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

3. It Comes at Night


----------



## Spineshark (Mar 1, 2011)

4. The Girl with All the Gifts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Resident Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Wasting Away


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. Night Of The Living Dead


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

8. Zombieland


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Life After Beth

Movies about underdogs.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _The Karate Kid_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Rocky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Forrest Gump


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

4. Remember the Titans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Bad News Bears


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

6.) The Mighty Ducks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Longest Yard (1974)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Meatballs


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

9. Mask


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Star Wars:A New Hope

Movies that have a number in their title.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Twelve Monkeys


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

3.) 13 Days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Hobbit: The Battle of Five Armies


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _Five Million Years to Earth _


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Seven


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

7.) 16 Candles


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. The Number 23


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

9. _August 32nd on Earth_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Two Mules for Sister Sara

Someone else pick a new topic.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Crappy movies that won Academy Awards.

1. _The Aviator_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Pearl Harbor (2001)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. "The Revenant"


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

4. 12 Years a Slave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Great Gatsby


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _Interstellar_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. The English Patient


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _Hugo_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Wolfman


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _The Curious Case of Benjamin Button_

Movies in which an actor plays multiple roles or personas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Multiplicity


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _Adaptation_


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

3.) Space Balls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Doctor Detroit


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _The Prestige_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Raising Cain


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _Dead Ringers_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Back to the Future Part II


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Cat Ballou


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Joe Versus the Volcano 

Movies featuring a blonde actress.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

1.) Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _Twin Peaks-Fire Walk with Me_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Blue Valentine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Hanna


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Letters to Juliet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Atomic Blonde


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _Rear Window_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. He Was a Quiet Man


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

9. _The Texas Chain Saw Massacre_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Kick-A** 

Movies about friendship.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

1. The Land Before Time


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Thelma & Louise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## chunky (Nov 9, 2017)

this is my first on a thread. i was checking out posts and sudden i found this movies:grin2:.i was like go for it man 



sherlock holmes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Welcome to the thread! :duck

5. The Sweetest Thing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. Stand By Me


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

7. Ponyo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Steel Magnolias


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

9. 50/50


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Ferris Bueller's Day Off

Sci-fi war movies.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _ Dune_


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

2. Star Wars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Starship Troopers


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

4.) The Hunger Games: Catching Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Enemy Mine


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _The Matrix Revolutions_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Avatar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. War Of The Worlds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Ender's Game


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _The Terminator_

Movies you consider to be extremely dark, scary, mean spirited, f'ed up, or just plain "wrong"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

2. The Divide. (F'd up)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _Martyrs_


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

4. The Eyes of My Mother (mean spirited, dark)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _The Killing of a Sacred Deer_


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

6. Eden Lake
(just a messed up movie)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Deadgirl


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _The Human Centipede (First Sequence)_ - I can only speak for this one, although I understand the others are equally f'ed up, if not more so.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Natural Born Killers


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

10. We need to talk about Kevin

Movies with resilient characters 

1. Apocalypto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3. Finding Nemo


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

4. Million Dollar Baby


----------



## YummyBanana (Oct 3, 2016)

5. Gone with the wind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Dancer in the Dark


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

7. John Wick


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. "Deadpool" (physically, that is).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Three Colours: Blue


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

10. Prometheus ("Elizabeth Shaw.")

Movies with low budgets that turned out good/great.

1. Ixcanul


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Halloween [1978]


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _Primer_ (Budget of $7500.)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. The Blair Witch Project


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Rocky


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

6. Clerks


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _Night of the Living Dead_


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

8. _Chan Is Missing_ (1982)


----------



## Evelin N (Nov 14, 2017)

The Worlds Fastest Indian.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

10. The Battery

Movies where a character is or becomes ill.

1. Me and Earl and the Dying girl.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

3.) The Exorcism of Emily Rose


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Solomon's Choice


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sweet November


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Other People


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Autumn in New York


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. A Beautiful Mind


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Love and Other Drugs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Philadelphia 

Movies that take place in the woods.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Cabin Fever


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

2. Hunt for the Wilderpeople


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Nell


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Dreamcatcher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

6. The Lobster (a part of it)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Star Wars: Return of the Jedi


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

8.) Snow White and the Huntsman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Dawn of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

10. Twilight 

Movies where the lead actor/actress is now deceased. :/


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

1. Doubt (Philip Seymour Hoffman)


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

2 The Wizard of Oz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Bicentennial Man (Robin Williams)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4. Intolerance


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. The Dark Knight (Heath Ledger)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Back to School (Rodney Dangerfield)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Dogfight (River Phoenix)


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

8.) Galaxy Quest (Alan Rickman)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Don't Say a Word (Brittany Murphy)


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

10. Uncle Buck (John Candy)

Movies with a European lead actor/actress 

1. Frank (Michael Fassbender)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Mad Max: Fury Road (Tom Hardy)


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

3. Black Sea (Jude Law)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Fifth Element (Gary Oldman)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _American Psycho_ (Christian Bale)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Hannibal (Anthony Hopkins)


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

7. The Drop (Noomi Rapace)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Entrapment (Catherine Zeta-Jones)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. King Kong (2005) (Naomi Watts)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Trainspotting (Ewan McGregor)

Movies featuring a female hero.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

1. Hellboy (Liz Sherman)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Resident Evil


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

3.) Inside Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Æon Flux


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. The Avengers


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

6. Alien


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Kick-a**


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

I spit on your grave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Underworld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Star Wars Episode VII: The Force Awakens

Movies filmed in the state of Alaska.


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

1.The Grey
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Firefox


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

3.Runaway Train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Out Cold


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. The Gold Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. 30 Days of Night


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Into The Wild


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Frozen Ground


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9. Ice Palace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. WildLike

Satanic movies.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. The Omen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2. The Ninth Gate


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Rosemary's Baby


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4. End Of Days


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. The Devil's Advocate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6.Black Sunday


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. The Exorcist


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. The Seventh Victim


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Satan's School for Girls


----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)

10 Movies That's Now 10 Years Old


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1. Zodiac


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

2. The Bourne Ultimatum


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _There Will Be Blood_


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

6. The Host


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

7. Beowulf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Superbad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. No Country for Old Men


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

10.) The Simpsons Movie

Sequels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Aliens


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

2. Rec 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Necromaniac: Schizophreniac 2_


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

5.) The Avengers: Age of Ultron


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _Dirty Cop 2: I Am a Pig _


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Batman Returns


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _Screaming for Sanity: Truth or Dare 3_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Blade Runner 2049


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _The Cuckoo Clocks of Hell_

Movies you've been to in the theater this year and actually liked


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

1.) Thor: Ragnarok (overall think the MCU movies are average, but really enjoyed this one!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Atomic Blonde


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _ The Killing of a Sacred Deer_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. War for the Planet of the Apes


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _Colossal_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Kong: Skull Island


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _Split_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Blade Runner 2049


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Logan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Shape of Water

Anti-war movies.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Not really sure what that means, but

1. Hotel Rwanda


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. "7.62 millimeter . . . _FULL METAL JACKET_!"


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

3. Schindler's List.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Kelly's Heroes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. M*a*s*h


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

6.) 13 Days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Little Big Man


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9. Platoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Casualties of War

Movies with memorable Bridge scenes.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _Cloverfield_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. The Mothman Prophecies


----------



## Cook38 (Dec 10, 2017)

4. Stand By Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Angel-A


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _Zombie_ (1979)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. True Lies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Foxfire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Long Kiss Goodnight 

Conspiracy movies.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

1. The Conversation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Conspiracy Theory


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

3. Blow Out


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Valkyrie_


----------



## Cook38 (Dec 10, 2017)

5. Jfk


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

6. Chinatown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. V for Vendetta


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

8. Gone Baby Gone


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

9. The American Friend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. They Live 

Box office bombs.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

1. The Postman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Monster Trucks


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. "Live by Night"


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

4. Battlefield Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. 47 Ronin


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

6. Osmosis Jones (I actually enjoyed the movie)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _Dune_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Lone Ranger


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

9. _Fantastic Four_ (2015)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Jack the Giant Slayer

"Bromance" movies.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _Brokeback Mountain_ . . . in a way.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Might be a little _too_ Bromantic! :kma

2. Dumb & Dumber


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

3. Lethal Weapon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Blues Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Rush Hour


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. "The Room"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Wayne's World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Harold & Kumar Go to White Castle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _The Disaster Artist_

Movies you went to_ in the theater_ when you were a kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Jaws


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _Batman_ (1989)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Taxi Driver


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

4. Spider-Man


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _Pee-wee's Big Adventure_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Star Wars: A New Hope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Grease


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. King King


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

9. Working Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Bad News Bears

Movies based on true stories.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

1.) 300


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

2. Casino


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Erin Brockovich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Murder of Innocence


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Into The Wild


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Apollo 13


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. 127 Hours


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

8) Titanic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. October Sky


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _The Disaster Artist_

Horror movies that actually scared, shocked, sickened, or depressed you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Halloween


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _Abre los ojos_ (remade as _Vanilla Sky_)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. The Exorcist


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Martyrs_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Deadgirl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _The Human Centipede (First Sequence)_ (sickened)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Toolbox Murders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Cabin Fever


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Last House on the Left

Movies with a Good vs. Evil theme.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. End of Days


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2. Demon Knight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Constantine


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Prince of Darkness_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Rosemary's Baby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Ninth Gate


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

7. The Sorrows of Satan


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I was going to put in this but it seemed like only real evil is allowed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I didn't watch all of them. I'm not sure why it wouldn't count. :stu

8. Flowers in the Attic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Oz the Great and Powerful


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

10. The Last Unicorn 

Rags to Riches movies 

1. Scarface


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _The Jerk_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Forrest Gump


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _The Wolf of Wall Street_


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

The pursuit of happyness :smile2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Maid to Order


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

7. La Bamba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Trading Places


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

9. _Oh God, You Devil_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Magnificent Ambersons

Movies about Revenge.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. The Crow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Hard Candy


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

3.) Taken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. True Grit (1969)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _The Killing of a Sacred Deer_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. V for Vendetta


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _The Last House on the Left_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Star Trek 2: The Wrath of Khan


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

9. _Creepshow 2_ ("Old Chief Woodenhead" and "The Hitchhiker" segments - "Thanks for the ride, lady!!!")


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. 9 to 5

Movies set on an island.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _Zombie_ (1979)


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

2. Eat, Pray, Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Cast Away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Joe Versus the Volcano


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. The Beach


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _Cast Away_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Cast Away was already used. :kma

7. Escape from Alcatraz


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Toad Licker said:


> ^Cast Away was already used. :kma


Woops!

8. _Stitches_ (filmed in Ireland)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Expendables


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. National Lampoon's Last Resort

Movies with a type of Flower in the title.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. White Oleander


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. You Were Like a Wild Chrysanthemum


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Magnolia


----------



## arntran (Jan 11, 2018)

The war of the Roses (thought roses in the title is not referred to actual flower, but the surname of main characters)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. The Black Dahlia


----------



## arntran (Jan 11, 2018)

Iris


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

7. Purple Violets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. My Dog Tulip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Bread and Roses


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _American Beauty_

Movies you hate with a passion (i.e., not just dislike, but _hate_)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Dark Water


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. "Cosmopolis"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Fast and the Furious


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Mean Streets_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Blair Witch Project


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _The Curious Case of Benjamin Button_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Terminator: Salvation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Planet Of The Apes (2001)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

9. "The Aviator"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Battlefield Earth

Treasure hunting movies.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. National Treasure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. The Goonies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

6. King of California


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Romancing the Stone


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Fool's Gold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Firewalker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Trespass

Movies with memorable rain scenes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. The Notebook


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _Blade Runner_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _American Beauty_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Jurassic Park


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _Magnolia_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Spider-Man


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _Friday the 13th Part VI: Jason Lives_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Forrest Gump


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _The Bridges of Madison County_

Movies with scenes in the snow


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. The Shining


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _Quintet_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _A Christmas Horror Story_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Serendipity


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

6. The Thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. War for the Planet of the Apes


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _The Demons of Ludlow_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

9. The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _The Empire Strikes Back_

Movies that you own on DVD or Blu-ray

1. _Prince of Darkness_ (Blu-ray)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _Schizophreniac: The Wh*ore Mangler_ (DVD)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. "Man of Steel" (Blu-ray 3D)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Heathers


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. "The Room" (DVD)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Natural Born Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Gator


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

10. Sideways :heart

Forbidden Love movies :frown2:

1. Brokeback Mountain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Boys Don't Cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. My Best Friend's Girl


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

4. Harold and Maude


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. The Bridges of Madison County


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

6. The Reader


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Lover


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Closer


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

9. Suite Français


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Name of the Rose

Movies directed by Actors/Actresses.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _Home Movie_ (Christopher Denham)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Garden State (Zach Braff)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _The Ape_ (James Franco)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Big (Penny Marshall)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _Evil Laugh_ (Dominick Brascia, who got destroyed by an axe not by Jason, but by a fellow group home resident, in _Friday the 13th: A New Beginning_, causing his character's father to become the new Jason as revenge.)


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

6. Chef *John Favreau*


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

*EDIT* I just responded to something 4 pages back wtf.

Uhhhhhhh. 7. Million Dollar Baby


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _Metamorphosis_ (1990) (Luigi Montefiori under the name G.L. Eastman)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. In a World... (Lake Bell)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. Frailty (Bill Paxton)

Movies in which a director acts (could be them directing themselves or acting in someone else's film).

1. _Julien Donkey-Boy_ (Werner Herzog; directed by Harmony Korine)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Reservoir Dogs (Quentin Tarantino)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. "Zelly and Me" (David Lynch; directed by Tina Rathborne)


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

4.) High Anxiety (Mel Brooks)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _Close Encounters of the Third Kind _(Francois Truffaut; directed by Steven Spielberg)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Titanic (James Cameron)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _Vanilla Sky_ (Steven Spielberg; directed by Cameron Crowe)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Spaceballs (Mel Brooks)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Reality Bites (Ben Stiller)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Shaun of the Dead (Edgar Wright)

Movies featuring a bald hero.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Matrix (Laurence Fishburne)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2. Live Free Or Die Hard (John McClane)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Star Wars: The Clone Wars (Samuel L. Jackson)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _The Fountain_ (Hugh Jackman, in the future scenes)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Fantastic Four (Michael Chiklis)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _X-Men_ (Patrick Stewart)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Magnificent Seven (Yul Brynner)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Watchmen (Billy Crudup, Matthew Goode, and Patrick Wilson)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Last Samurai (Ken Watanabe)


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

10. TMNT 

Movies you thought you'd dislike or that would suck, but you ended up liking 

1. Hunger Games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Star Wars: A New Hope


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _The Visit_


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Dumpster Baby _


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Starship Troopers 3: Marauder


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _Mister Lonely_


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

7.) The Mask


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Tremors 4: The Legend Begins


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

9. _Schizophreniac: The Wh*ore Mangler_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Nutty Professor (1996)

Movies about disabilities.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _Daredevil_


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _The Elephant Man _


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Beautiful Memories


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Stronger _


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

5. My Left Foot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The I Inside


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Margarita with a Straw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Mighty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Snow Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Music Within 

Comedy Westerns.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

1.) Blazing Saddles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Evil Roy Slade


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3. City Slickers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Support Your Local Sheriff!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. My Name Is Nobody


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _The Frisco Kid_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7.The Paleface


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

8.) Rango


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Shakiest Gun in the West


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _A Million Ways to Die in the West_

Adaptations of books, short stories, plays, graphic novels, or other movies, which you consider to be *better* than the source material

1. _Road to Perdition_


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

2.) Willy Wonka & The Chocolate Factory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The World According to Garp


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Wild at Heart _


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Threads of Existence*

Sheffield nuke
perfect precursor of Terminator...


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _The Rules of Attraction_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. The Notebook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Mary Poppins


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

8. Misery


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

9. _Dead Ringers _


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Logan's Run

Movies about being trapped.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. The Descent


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

2. The Poseidon adventure


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Devil


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

4.) The Stanford Prison Experiment


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. Non-Stop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Cube


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Hostage


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. 127 Hours


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Wrecked


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Phone Booth

Movies with a bus scene in them.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _Man of Steel_


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

2.) Totoro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Forrest Gump


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Speed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. Midnight Cowboy


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _A Nightmare on Elm Street 2: Freddy's Revenge _


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Almost Famous


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Red Heat


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _Spider-Man _

Movies with unhappy endings.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Remember Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _The Killing of a Sacred Deer _


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Planet of the Apes (1968 )


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

5.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Dancer in the Dark


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. Oldeuboi


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Red Dog


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

9. Million Dollar Baby
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. We Need to Talk About Kevin

Movies where the lead character dies.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

1. The Place Beyond the Pines

Now anyone who hasn't seen it, and reads this will know. :X


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. V for Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. American Beauty


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. The Sixth Sense


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Terminator 2: Judgement Day


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

6. Gladiator
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Dancer in the Dark


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. The Departed


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

9. Titanic


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

10. The Passion of the Christ


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies filmed in Oregon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1. The Goonies


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

2. Green Room


----------



## cavecanem (Feb 19, 2018)

3. The Ring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Rooster Cogburn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Animal House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Short Circuit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. The Hunted


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

8. Mean Creek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Paint Your Wagon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. Pay It Forward


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*upcoming*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies that have a disfigured character in them.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Mask (1985)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Penelope


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Vanilla Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Total Recall


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

5.) The Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. V for Vendetta


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7.Toxic Avenger


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _The Elephant Man_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. A Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _Friday the 13th, Part 2_

First theatrical feature films from directors

1. _Dark Star_ (John Carpenter)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _Hard Eight_ (Paul Thomas Anderson)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Duellists (Ridley Scott)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _The Last House on the Left_ (Wes Craven)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Grand Theft Auto (Ron Howard)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

^Already mentioned.

5. _American Beauty_ (Sam Mendes)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. That Thing You Do! (Tom Hanks)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _Primer_ (Shane Carruth)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Le Dernier Combat (Luc Besson)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. Play Misty for Me (Clint Eastwood)

Movies that won the Oscar for Best Picture or Best Director, but not both.

1. _Gladiator_ (Best Picture only)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Driving Miss Daisy (best picture)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. "Saving Private Ryan" (Best Director only.)


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

4.) Life of Pi (Best Director only)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Around the World in 80 Days (best picture)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _Rebecca_ (Best Picture only.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. A Place in the Sun (best director)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _La La Land_ (Best Director only, unfortunately.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Spotlight (best picture)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Argo (best picture)

Movies set in the south (USA).


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _The Texas Chain Saw Massacre_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. A Time to Kill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Forrest Gump


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Steel Magnolias


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

5. Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri

Posted by an A.I. using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Longest Yard (1974)


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

7. Gone with the Wind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

9. _Hayride_


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

10. Ain't Them Bodies Saints

Movies with a "deadbeat" parent in it.

1. The Wrestler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Parent Trap (1961)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Bad Dad Rehab


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _Some Guy Who Kills People_


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

5. Moonlight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Star Wars: A New Hope (Darth Vader)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Terminator 2: Judgment Day (Sarah Connor)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. A.I. Artificial Intelligence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Hulk (2003)


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

10. Tron: Legacy

Movies set in N.J (or briefly set)
1. Joe the King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Coneheads


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

3. Patti Cake$


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Desperately Seeking Susan


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _Clerks_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Coyote Ugly


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Garden State


----------



## SocialVegan (Mar 12, 2018)

8. Jersey boys


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Hysterical Blindness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Friday the 13th

Movies with an Autistic character in them.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Rain Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Snow Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Fly Away


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

4. The Story of Luke


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Mercury Rising


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Molly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Mozart and the Whale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Odd Way Home


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9. The Black Balloon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Dark Floors 

Movies with narration in them.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. The Royal Tenenbaums


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Ferris Bueller’s Day Off


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _American Beauty_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. "Forrest Gump"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

6. The Virgin Suicides


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Taxi Driver


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

8. Cloud Atlas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Trainspotting


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. Sunset Boulevard


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Films/Movies with comedy in them


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Tommy Boy


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _A Clockwork Orange_


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. The Dictator


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

4. Housebound


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. M*a*s*h


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. Game Night


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _Rubber_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Stir Crazy


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

9. _Jackass Presents Bad Grandpa_


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Dodgeball


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Horse racing movies.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Seabiscuit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. 50 to 1


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _Let it Ride_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Secretariat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Hot to Trot


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Flicka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. International Velvet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Boots Malone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9. Dreamer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Man from Snowy River

Movies about Werewolves.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. The Howling


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

2. Silver Bullet? Is that the name of it? There's a scene where a silhouette walks passed a window. That **** scared the hell out of me when I was a kid.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Yes, I love that movie. :b

3. An American Werewolf in London


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Ginger Snaps


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Cursed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Wild Country


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _Late Phases: Night of the Lone Wolf_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Blood and Chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Bad Moon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. Cursed


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Films/Movies with a female or male name in the title.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1. Carrie


----------



## Jocko22 (Mar 26, 2018)

2. Christiane F.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

3. Sophie Scholl: The Final Days


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Annie Hall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Johnny Be Good


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

6. Matilda


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Penelope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Monty Python's Life of Brian


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Heathers


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. "Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday"

Movies released over the last ten years which you liked the most.

1. "Her"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Inside Out


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

3. The Tree of Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Hanna


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

5) Ponyo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Avatar


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

7. A Separation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Watchmen


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

9. Limitless


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Salt

Gambling movies.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

1. Mississippi Grind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. California Split


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. "Hard Eight"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. McCabe & Mrs. Miller


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Grifters


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Rounders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Bookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Maverick


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

9. Casino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Vegas Vacation

Movies that have a submarine in them.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. The Hunt for Red October


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Operation Petticoat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3. Das Boot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

5. Black Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Down Periscope


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7.The Cruel Sea


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

8.) u-571


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Hell Below


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. Morning Departure


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Films with a happy ending


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1. The Impossible


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Amelie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. Pretty Woman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Star Wars: Return of the Jedi


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _Friday the 13th Part VIII: Jason Takes Manhattan_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Groundhog Day


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _Dark Justice_ (aka _Yup Yup Man_)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8. Crocodile Dundee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Breakfast Club


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _Some Guy Who Kills People_

Movies with very unhappy or bleak endings.

1. _The Human Centipede: First Sequence_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Requiem for a Dream


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

3. The Mist


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Synecdoche, New York _


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Seven


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

6. Oldboy


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. "Eden Lake"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

8 The Thing(1982)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. No Country for Old Men

Movies that take place underground.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _Day of the Dead _


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. The Descent


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

3. 12 Monkeys.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Journey to the Center of the Earth (1959)


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

5. As Above, So Below


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Stag Night


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. End Of The Line


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _Creep_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Bottom Feeder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Abandoned Mine

Movies set in Springtime.


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

1. Late Spring


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

2. Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter...and Spring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4. State Fair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Tuck Everlasting


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _Spider-Man_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Ferris Bueller’s Day Off


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Maytime in Mayfair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Girl Happy


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _Graduation Day_

Well-known and/or respected movies that you have never viewed

1. _The Godfather_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Lord of the Rings


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. Harry Potter


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb _(I'm a Kubrick fan, but the source novel for this is not readily available, and I almost never watch a movie without reading its source first.)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Inglourious Basterds


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _The Seventh Seal_


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

8. Blade Runner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Maleficent


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. "Gone with the Wind"

Movies based on short stories

1. "A.I. Artificial Intelligence"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Stand By Me


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. "They Live"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Total Recall (1990)


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

5. Predestination


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. 2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. "Rear Window"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

9. Children of the Corn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. The Dead


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Movies with surprise endings.

1. _Martyrs_


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Pretty Woman


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

3. Jacob's Ladder.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Abre los ojos _


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. American Beauty


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _The Visit_


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

7. The Usual Suspects


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Planet of the Apes (1968 )


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9. Primal Fear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest

Comedy Sci-Fi movies.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1. Galaxy Quest


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Mars Attacks


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. Coneheads


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

4. Sharknado (At least I hope it's comedy)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Safety Not Guaranteed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Weird Science


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Ghostbusters


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

9. _Guardians of the Galaxy _


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Short Circuit 

Spy Movies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. True Lies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _Spies Like Us _


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Body of Lies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Salt


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _Octopu$$y_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Hanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Red


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Breach


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Austin Powers


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Movies filmed in South America 

1. The Green Inferno


----------



## SoulFant (Apr 25, 2018)

2. BBC: South America


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _Knock Knock_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Moonraker


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

5. City of God


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Quantum of Solace


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

7.) Dinosaur (Argentina)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Evita


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9. The Party Is Over


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Up

Movies with a bathroom scene.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _Blue Velvet_ ("Heineken.")


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

2. A Streetcar Named Desire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Sweetest Thing


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Psycho


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _Friday the 13th: The Final Chapter_


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

6. The Cable Guy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. The Shining


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8. Fatal Attraction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. American Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Lethal Weapon 2

Movies about friendship.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Beaches


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

2. Miss You Already


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Thelma & Louise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. I Love You, Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Sweetest Thing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. Clueless


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Ghost World


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Stand By Me


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

10. Mighty Max


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies featuring a bald hero.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1. Die Hard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Matrix (Laurence Fishburne)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Star Wars: The Clone Wars (Samuel L. Jackson)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. The Sixth Sense


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Fantastic Four (Michael Chiklis)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Watchmen (Billy Crudup, Matthew Goode, and Patrick Wilson)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Last Samurai (Ken Watanabe)


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

8.) Despicable Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Star Trek: Nemesis (Patrick Stewart)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. The Expendables


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Movies with a number in the title

1. Seven


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. 10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. .45


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

4. 12 Angry Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Two Mules for Sister Sara


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. The Fifth Element


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7.The Sixth Sense


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

9. Case 39


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Whole Nine Yards 

Chick Flicks.


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

1. The DUFF


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. In Her Shoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Sleepless in Seattle


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. Life Of The Party


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _The Sweetest Thing _


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Cruel Intentions


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. Bridesmaids


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Sex and the City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Clueless


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. The Holidays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies with introverted characters.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _Friday the 13th: A New Beginning_ (Tommy Jarvis)


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

2. The Matrix. Neo.


----------



## sage rennen (Apr 16, 2018)

3. Amélie (Amélie Poulain)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Sixth Sense (Cole Sear)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

6. Vanilla Sky. Jason Lee as Brian Shelby.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Powder (Jeremy Reed)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. Short Term 12


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Dancer in the Dark (Selma Jezkova)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Silent Running (Freeman Lowell)

Movies with a Ford Mustang.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1. Gone In 60 Seconds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Bullitt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. War of the Worlds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. I Am Legend


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. Getaway


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Bucket List


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. Need For Speed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Diamonds are Forever


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9. Better Luck Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Transformers

Movies set in hospitals or with hospital scenes in them.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Awakenings


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _Halloween II_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. My Sister's Keeper


----------



## Edwirdd (May 12, 2018)

4. Ben X


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _A Clockwork Orange_


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

5. Cars (the emergency room scene where the main character had 2 flat tires)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. M*a*s*h


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _Breaking the Waves_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Steel Magnolias


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _Kill Bill Vol. 1_

Movies that are three hours or more


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. King Kong (2005)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _The Green Mile_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Titanic


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

4. The Neverending Story


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. Schindlers List


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

6. The Wolf of Wall Street


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _Hamlet_ (1996)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Magnolia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Deer Hunter



Gangster movies.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. The Krays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Casino


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3.Scarface


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

4. Gangster Squad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. True Romance


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. The Departed


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. Goodfellas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Miller's Crossing


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(9) Gangster No. 1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Hard Boiled 



Movies from the 90's.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

1. The Fifth Element


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(3) Devil In A Blue Dress


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. Notting Hill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. American Pie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

6. Point Break


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _Necromaniac: Schizophreniac 2_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Forrest Gump


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9. Clueless


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. My Best Friends Wedding

Ten films featuring animals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. K-9


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Turner & Hooch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Bambi


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

4. Lassie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Charlotte's Web


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _Jaws _


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. Finding Nemo


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _Cujo_


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

9. Seabiscuit


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _Piranha_

Movies where the director was also the sole credited screenwriter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not to throw a monkey wrench into the thread but. I doubt that I will come up with one in this category as it will take way too long for me to check the movie with the director then see if they are the sole screenwriter or not. 



If this topic doesn't take off we can change it. If it does then I'll wait till the next topic. :duck


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Writer/directors? Not that hard.

1. "Magnolia" (Paul Thomas Anderson)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _Dawn of the Dead_ (George A. Romero)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, come on, man. Nobody complains about anybody else's categories. Writer/directors, off the top of my head (no need to look up anything):

3. _The Sixth Sense_ (M. Night Shyamalan)
4. _Videodrome_ (David Cronenberg)
5. _Wild at Heart_ (David Lynch)
6. _Synecdoche, New York_ (Charlie Kaufman)
7. _Her_ (Spike Jonze)
8. _Star Wars_ (George Lucas)
9. _A Clockwork Orange_ (Stanley Kubrick)
10. _Prince of Darkness_ (John Carpenter as Martin Quatermass)


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

IcedOver said:


> Oh, come on, man. Nobody complains about anybody else's categories. Writer/directors, off the top of my head (no need to look up anything):
> 
> 3. _The Sixth Sense_ (M. Night Shyamalan)
> 
> ...


You are on another level.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies about Summer.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1. Adventureland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Hardbodies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Meatballs


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

4. I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Little Darlings


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

6. 500 Days of Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Parent Trap (1961)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Jaws


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. National Lampoon's Vacation



Detective stories.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Devil in a Blue Dress


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

2. Se7en


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Fargo


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

4. Zodiac


----------



## penguinbeak (Jun 5, 2017)

5. Shutter Island


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

6. The silence of the lambs


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

7. The Usual Suspects


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

8. Dirty Harry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

10. The French Connection


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Suppose to give us a new topic at 10. :kma


Movies with a type of weapon in the title.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Guns Of Naverone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Loose Cannons


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

3. Blade Runner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Operation Crossbow


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. The Cannonball Run


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

6. Machete


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Missiles of October


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

8. 2 Guns


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9. The Last Samurai


----------



## penguinbeak (Jun 5, 2017)

10. Top Gun

Medieval movies (can include animated)


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

1. Braveheart


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Mad Max


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

3. Highlander


----------



## penguinbeak (Jun 5, 2017)

4. Kingdom of Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Dragonslayer


----------



## penguinbeak (Jun 5, 2017)

6. Monty Python and the holy grail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Messenger: The Story of Joan of Arc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Flesh + Blood


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

9. Noah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Jack the Giant Slayer 



Movies that have a helicopter in them.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

1. Apocalypse Now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Live Free or Die Hard


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

3. Cliffhanger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Red Dawn (1984)


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

5. Predator


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

6. Mission: Impossible (1996)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. Deadly Encounter


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

8. Black Hawk Down


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

9. Dawn of the Dead


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. The A Team

Films containing the word 'The' at the beginning.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. The Running Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Pink Panther Strikes Again


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

3. The Addams Family


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

4. The Machinist


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. The Wedding Singer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. The Champ


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. The Shining


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. The Usual Suspects


Movies with three words in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Evil Roy Slade


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3.Stand By Me


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. Die Another Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Men in Black


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. The Lost Boys


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Natural Born Killers


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

8. Good Will Hunting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Bad News Bears


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Table For Five

10 Films with Aunt, Uncle, Cousin, Sister etc in the title


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

1. The Brothers Grimm


----------



## SeaSharpies (Jul 3, 2018)

2. The Drunken Master


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

3. The Blues Brothers


----------



## WilliamDollery (Jul 4, 2018)

3. Harry Potter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Two of the above posts aren't correct to the topic. Adjusting total to 3. 



3. Uncle Buck


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. Sister Act


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Throw Momma from the Train


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

6. Big Momma's House


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. My Cousin Vinny


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

8. Mother


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Big Daddy


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

10. Band of Brothers


10 Movies where drug use is depicted.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Requiem for a Dream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Nice Dreams


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

3. Trainspotting


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

4. Pulp Fiction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Super High Me


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

6. Half Baked


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Spun


----------



## TwoMan (Feb 12, 2012)

Sid and Nancy


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

9. Léon: The Professional


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

10. How High

Movies with martial arts in them.


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

1. Equilibrium


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Lethal Weapon 4


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

3. John Wick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Rush Hour


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

5. Bloodsport


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Kung Fu Panda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. House of Flying Daggers


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

8. Way of The Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Azumi


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10 Kill Bill

Films with a number in the title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Just One of the Guys


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. One Fine Day


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

3. Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Five Million Years to Earth


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

5. Seven Psychopaths


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. 35 Shots of Rum


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

7. The Hateful Eight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. 500 Days of Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The 13th Warrior


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Gangster Number 1


Movies not shot in chronological order.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Real Men


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Reservoir Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Snow Cake


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. Momento


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

5. Pulp Fiction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Let Me In


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. A Beautiful Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. In the Cut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Ultraviolet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. After.Life



Movies featuring a female hero.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

1. The Hunger Games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Ultraviolet


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

3. The Fifth Element


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Kick-*ss


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. Tomb Raider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Alien


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. Red Sonja


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Terminator


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

9.) Brave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Wizard of Oz



Horror movies with two or more sequels.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. A Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Ginger Snaps


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. Scream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Resident Evil


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. Wolf Creek


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Halloween


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Cube


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Alien


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

9. The Omen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Saw



Movies that have a character with a mustache.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Cannonball Run


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Lethal Weapon


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3.Smokey & The Bandit


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. Gangs Of New York


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Machete


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

6. Kill Bill


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

7. The Nice Guys


----------



## Decomposed (Apr 19, 2016)

8. Look who's back


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

9. Modern Times (Or any other Charlie Chaplin movie  )


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

10. Anchorman
Movies that have a plot twist


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

1. Vanilla Sky


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Sliding Doors


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

3. The Others


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

5. The Sixth Sense


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. American Beauty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Black Swan


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

8. Shutter Island


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Seven Pounds


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

10. The Usual Suspects
Movies where the bad guy wins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Watchmen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Im terrible at this game. I want to be good, I really do.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^You can always look them up online. :b


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Suchness said:


> Im terrible at this game. I want to be good, I really do.


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

3. 12 Monkeys


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

4. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

5. Memento


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

6. Dawn of the Dead (2004)


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

7. No Country for Old Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. Wild Things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Arlington Road 

Movies with Spaceships in them.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. Sunshine


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. E.T


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Serenity


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

4. Event Horizon


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

5. Spaceballs


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

7. Battlefield Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Starship Troopers


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

9. The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

10. Star Wars!
Movies with a badass female lead


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

1. Resident Evil


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

2. Lucy


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

3. Elektra


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

4. Kill Bill


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

5. Colombiana


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

6. The Long Kiss Goodnight


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

7. Charlies Angels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Alien


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

9. Tomb Raider


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

10. Underworld

Films starring Robin Williams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Popeye


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

2. Jumanji


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

3. Hook


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. The Night Listener


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

5. Insomnia


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

6. Mrs Doubtfire


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. One Hour Photo


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

8. Dead Poets Society


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

9. Flubber


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

10. Good Will Hunting

Films with misanthropic lead characters


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

1. This Is Where I Leave You


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Had to look misanthropic up lol
2. Up


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

3. Falling Down


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

4. Taxi Driver


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

5. Inside Llewyn Davis


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Whatever Works


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Requiem for a Dream


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

8. Scrooged


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. He Was a Quiet Man


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. Nightcrawler 

Films With Little Dialogue


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

1. Drive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. All Is Lost


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

3. Dunkirk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. 2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

5. The Kid


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

6. Cast Away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Wall-e


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. Badlands


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

9. Safety Last!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Wild 



Movies that feature a type of weather in their title.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

1. Twister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Fog Over Frisco


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. The Perfect Storm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. Black Rain


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

6. Singing in the Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

8. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

9. The First Snow


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

10. Purple Rain

Movies that end abruptly


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

1. Monsters (at least to me)


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

2. An American Werewolf in London


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. No Country for Old Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

5. Broken Flowers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. There Will Be Blood


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

7. Inside Llewyn Davis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Wrestler 



Courtroom movies.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

1. A Few Good Men


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

2. Kramer vs Kramer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Liar Liar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4. A Time To Kill


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

5. Runaway Jury


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. Michael Clayton


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. Fracture


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Accused


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9. A Civil Action


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

10. My Cousin Vinny

Hospital Movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Doc Hollywood


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2. Sicko


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

3. John Q


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Cold Prey 2


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. Shutter Island


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

7. Halloween II


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

8. Awake


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

9. It's Kind of a Funny Story (psych hosp counts?)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Session 9



Movies featuring a blonde actress.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

1. Legally Blonde


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

2. Theres Something About Marry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. House Bunny


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. The Age of Adaline


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. LA Confidential


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

6. The Fabulous Baker Boys


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. The Italian Job


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8: Clueless


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. Seven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Hanna


Movies with Dragons in them.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

1. Reign of Fire


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Pete's Dragon


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

3. The Hobbit
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

4. Sleeping Beauty


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. Beowulf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Dragonslayer


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

7. How to Train Your Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Maleficent


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9. Eragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Seventh Son



Comedy Westerns.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

1. Wild Wild West


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. A Million Ways to Die in the West


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

3. Blazing Saddles


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

4. Shanghai Noon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Evil Roy Slade


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

6. Shanghai Knights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Lightning Jack


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. Rango


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

9. Bandidas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Cat Ballou



Movies about Loneliness/Isolation.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

1. Lost in Translation


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

3. Her


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

4. Castaway


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Cube


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. Wall-e


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Thing


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

8. The Martian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Alien


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. The Shadows


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Movies with body parts in the title


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Garfield: A Tail of Two Kitties


I don't see anything saying that they can't be animal body parts. :b


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

3. Open Your Eyes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Happy Feet


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

5. The Hills Have Eyes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. The Hand That Rocks the Cradle


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

7. Cool Hand Luke


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Where The Heart Is


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

9. Brain on fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Nil by Mouth

Conspiracy movies.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

1. Snowden


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

2. Antitrust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Conspiracy Theory


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4. Enemy Of The State


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

5. The Arrival


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. V for Vendetta


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. From Hell


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Jfk


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

9.The Net


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. JFK


Mob/mafia/organized crime movies based on real life events.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

rockyraccoon said:


> 10. JFK
> 
> Mob/mafia/organized crime movies based on real life events.


I just posted JFK, but it wouldn't let me use all caps. :stu


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

twytarn said:


> I just posted JFK, but it wouldn't let me use all caps. :stu


I'm so retarded I didn't realize you posted it! I scrolled up quickly but obviously missed your post, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

rockyraccoon said:


> I'm so retarded I didn't realize you posted it! I scrolled up quickly but obviously missed your post, lol.


It's okay, I thought you missed it because it was auto corrected to lowercase, lol.

1. Casino


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

twytarn said:


> It's okay, I thought you missed it because it was auto corrected to lowercase, lol.
> 
> 1. Casino


I was going to post Casino!

2. Goodfellas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Mean Streets


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Donnie Brasco


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

twytarn said:


> 4. Donnie Brasco


I was gonna say that. I was thinking of the movie but I forgot the name, I was thinking of Donnie Darko. ****, now Ive got nothing.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The St. Valentine's Day Massacre


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. The Untouchables


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

7. Public Enemies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Bugsy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Godfather


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. Mobsters


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

10 films about teenagers

1. The Breakfast Club


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

2. Heathers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

5. American Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Grease


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. Submarine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Easy A


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. 10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

10. Clueless

Films featuring Julia Roberts


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

1. Mystic Pizza


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

2. America's Sweethearts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Steel Magnolias


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

4. Hook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Ready to Wear


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

6. August Osage County


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. The Mexican


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

8. Pretty Woman


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Erin Brockovich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. My Best Friend's Wedding


Movies with a memorable river scene.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. The River Wild


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

2. Homeward Bound


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Rooster Cogburn


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

4. Anaconda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Deliverance


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

7. Mermaids (the pivotal little sister scene)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The African Queen


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. Minority Report


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Pocahontas

Movies with evil robots.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Westworld


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

2. Terminator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Black Hole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Matrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. I, Robot


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

6. Terminator Salvation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Day the Earth Stood Still


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Transformers: Age of Extinction


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9. Spaceballs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Deadly Friend

Spy movies.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

1. Johnny English


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Atomic Blonde


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Die Another Day


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

4. The Pink Panther


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. The Fourth Protocol (Pierce Brosnan, Michael Caine)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. Enemy Of The State


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Salt


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. Munich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9. Argo


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

10. Get Smart

Movies with creepy dolls


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Annabelle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. May (2002)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Dead Silence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Demonic Toys


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Child's Play


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Pin


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

7. The Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Silent Night, Deadly Night 5: The Toy Maker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Tourist Trap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Seed of Chucky



Movies with a Good vs. Evil theme.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. The Exorcist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Star Wars: A New Hope


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3. Oz the great and Powerful


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Matrix


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

5. The Fifth Element


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

6. Transformers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Incredibles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

9. Repossessed


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

10. Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone

Movies featuring time loops


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1. Source Code


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

2. Mr. Nobody


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3. Primer


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

4. Repeaters


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

5. Timecop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Groundhog Day


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. The Butterfly Effect


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Run Lola Run


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. When We First Met


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

10. Looper 

Movies with magic


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

1. Practical Magic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Dragonslayer


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

3. The Craft


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Labyrinth


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Harry Potter and The Order of the Phoenix


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

6. The Never Ending Story


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

7. Matilda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Willow


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

9. The Witches of Eastwick










Two of my favorite movies!



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> 1. Practical Magic














Suchness said:


> 3. The Craft


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

The Craft is great, it holds up really well.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Lord of Illusions



Movie sequels.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

1. Aliens



CharmedOne said:


> Two of my favorite movies!


Oh mine too, definitely! Great gifs by the way, that is one of my favourite scenes in Practical Magic too  ♡


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

3. The Godfather: Part II


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

4. Matrix Reloaded


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

5. The Dark Knight (hehe)


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

6. Wraith of The Titans


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

7. silent hill: revelation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Look Who's Talking Too


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Star Trek Into Darkness


Movies starring Natalie Portman.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Black Swan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. V for Vendetta


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Closer


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

4. Annihilation


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Léon: The Professional.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Star Wars: The Phantom Menace


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Garden State


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Your Highness


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

9. Where the Heart is


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Jackie



Movies that have no romantic scenes (sex or kissing).


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

1. Duel.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Mad Max: Fury Road


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Alien


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. All is Lost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Predator


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

8. The Ring


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

9. The Imitation Game.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Shawshank Redemption 



Movies about underdogs.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

1. Lionheart


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

2. Rocky


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3. The Fighter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Star Wars: A New Hope


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. 40 year old virgin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Bad News Bears (1976)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Longest Yard (1974)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Rudy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Meatballs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. 300



Movies with a Volkswagen in them (any model).


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

2. Dumb and Dumber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Back to the Future


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Footloose


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Cars (2006)


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

6. Happy Gilmore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Bring It On


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## Edwirdd (May 12, 2018)

9. Paper Moon


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

10. Transformers

Films taking place in or filmed in Hawaii


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

1. The Descendants (2011)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> 1. The Descendants (2011)


Lol, this movie came to my mind immediately when you mentioned Hawaii.

3. Punch Drunk Love (sorta in Hawaii)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. A Perfect Getaway


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. 50 First Dates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Gidget Goes Hawaiian


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Soul Surfer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. A Very Brady Sequel


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Lilo and Stitch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Girls! Girls! Girls!


Vampire movies.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. The Lost Boys


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

2. Blade


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

3. Byzantium


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Interview with the Vampire


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Dracula


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

twytarn said:


> 6. Dracula


Dracula? Oh that's so obvious, you always take the good ones.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

7. Buffy the Vampire Slayer (1992) had to


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Embrace of the Vampire


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

9. From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

10. 30 Days of Night


best Halloween films (you can say halloween but no spamming all the sequels!!! lol)


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

1. Halloween


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

2. Hocus Pocus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Beetlejuice


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

4. Scream


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

5. Sleepy Hollow


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

6. Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## oguzwst (May 6, 2018)

9- planes & automobiles and trains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Corpse Bride 



Satanic movies.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Rosemary's Baby


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

2. American Satan


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. The Omen


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

4. the Devil & Daniel Webster (not scary just he's in it lol)


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

5. Needful Things


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. The Ninth Gate


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

7. The Prophecy


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. End Of Days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Legend


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

10. Constantine 

Movies in space


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

1. Serenity


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Sunshine


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

3. Event Horizon


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

4. Gravity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Starship Troopers


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

6. 2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Black Hole


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Passengers (2016)


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

10. Interstellar

Non-American/non-English speaking films


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

1. Italianetz


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

2. Der Untergang


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

3. Polițist, Adjectiv


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Amélie


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

5. Open Your Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Diving Bell and the Butterfly


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

7. Oldboy


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

8. Nana (2005 Japanese film)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Let The Right One In


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

10. Kikujiro

Films with Keanu Reeves


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. My Own Private Idaho


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

2. John Wick


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Point Break


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

4. The Day The Earth Stood Still


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Sweet November


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Matrix


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

7. Bill and Ted


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Speed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Johnny Mnemonic


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Speed 2


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies that have a vomiting scene within.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Monty Python's The Meaning of LIfe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Fly


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Stand By Me


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

4. Team America: World Police


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Aliens


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

6. The Exorcist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Drag Me to Hell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Ace Ventura: Pet Detective


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. I Love You Man


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Train to Pusan


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies with fencing scene


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. Die Another Day


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. The Duellists


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Scaramouche


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

3. Ratatouille


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

5. The Parent Trap (1998 )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Princess Bride


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Mask of Zorro


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. By The Sword


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Fences


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies with a musical instrument int he title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Johnny Guitar


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. The Piano


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Horn Blows at Midnight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Steamroller and the Violin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Cat and the Fiddle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. A Thunder of Drums


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. My Bloody Banjo


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. A Distant Trumpet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Going Bongo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Under the Piano


Movies that take place in a forest.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

1. The Blair Witch Project


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. War for the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

4. First Blood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Surviving the Game


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

6. Apocalypto


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

7. Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Predator


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

9. Annihilation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Platoon 



Movies with unhappy endings.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Planet of the Apes


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

2. Donnie Darko


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3. Easy Rider


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

4. Atonement.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

5. Million dollar baby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Dancer in the Dark


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

7. The butterfly effect


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. In Bruges

10 movies featuring The Rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Mummy Returns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Walking Tall


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

3. Welcome To The Jungle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Race to Witch Mountain


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

5. Hercules


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Fast Five


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. G.I. Joe: Retaliation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Baywatch


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Tooth Fairy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Skyscraper



Movies featuring a bear.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Great Outdoors


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

2. The Revenant


----------



## Andrew11 (Oct 21, 2018)

Suchness said:


> 2. Donnie Darko


 looks like somebody has a great movie taste


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Winnie the Pooh


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Andrew11 said:


> looks like somebody has a great movie taste


Thanks, it's a good movie.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Gold Diggers: The Secret of Bear Mountain


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Grizzly Man


----------



## Andrew11 (Oct 21, 2018)

Suchness said:


> Andrew11 said:
> 
> 
> > looks like somebody has a great movie taste
> ...


 Yeah, just there are not many people who saw it...Sorry for spamming guys

6. Ted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Kung Fu Panda


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

8. The Jungle Book


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Backcountry


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

10. The Edge


Crossover movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Abbott and Costello Meet Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

2. Space Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Alien vs. Predator


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Pride and Prejudice and Zombies


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Freddy vs. Jason


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Jetsons Meet the Flintstones


----------



## Andrew11 (Oct 21, 2018)

Avengers


----------



## Andrew11 (Oct 21, 2018)

7.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Wreck-It Ralph


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

9.) Rugrats Go Wild


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Who Framed Roger Rabbit

Movie titles without the letter S.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

1. Gattica


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

2. The Butterfly Effect


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Room with a View


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Pulp Fiction


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

6. Hunger


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Home Alone


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

8. Gladiator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Return of the Pink Panther


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. Read It And Weep


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies featuring a music festival


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. A Star is Born (Lady Gaga)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Girl from the Song


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Tonight You’re Mine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Wayne’s World 2


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Some Kind of Monster


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Gimme Shelter


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Forrest Gump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Message to Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. You Instead


Movies with a color in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Pink Cadillac


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3. White Noise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Man with One Red Shoe


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Pretty in Pink


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

6. The Woman in Black


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Blue Valentine


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

8. Yellow Sky


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. The Green Mile


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

10. Aquamarine

Films with Reese Witherspoon


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Walk The Line


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

2. Cruel Intentions


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Legally Blonde


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

3. Fear


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

6. Wild


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Pleasantville


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

8. Just Like Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Wildflower


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

10. Four Christmases


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies with introverted characters.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Sixth Sense (Cole Sear)


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

3. Eighth Grade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Powder (Jeremy Reed)


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

5. Her


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Dancer in the Dark (Selma Jezkova)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. The Perks of Being a Wallflower


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Silent Running (Freeman Lowell)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Amélie (Amélie Poulain)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Rain Man (Hoffman)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Racing movies.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1. Cars


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. The Fast and the Furious


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Cannonball Run


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

4. The Love Bug


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Gumball Rally


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. Speed Racer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Thunder in Carolina


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

8. Death Race


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Seabiscuit


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Rush


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Next ... 10 well-received sequels.

1. The Godfather part II


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Die Hard 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Aliens


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

4. Spider Man 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Hellboy II: The Golden Army


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Road Warrior


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

7. Terminator 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. National Lampoon’s Christmas Vacation


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Back to the Future Part II



Movies you think might be cool to live in.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1. The Incredibles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Star Wars: A New Hope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Avatar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4.Ice Age


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

5. Dumb and Dumber


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

6. The X-Men films (if I got to be a mutant anyway)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

7. Cannonball run


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

8. Spider Man, if I was Spider Man of course


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

9. Sixth sense. If I got to be one of the dead people of course.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Rocky Horror Picture Show :lol


Treasure hunting movies.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. National Treasure


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

3. The Mummy (1999)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. Fools Gold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Romancing the Stone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7.Black Sea


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. The Goonies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Italian Job


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies that have awesome slo-mo scene within.

1. The Matrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. 300


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

4. Hard Target


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Watchmen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. Boondock Saints


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Zombieland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Shoot Out: The Wild Bunch


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9. Lethal Weapon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Kill Bill



Rags to Riches movie.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Brewster's Millions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Forrest Gump


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Trading Places


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Jerk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Pursuit of Happyness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Citizen Kane


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. Limitless


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

8. Scarface


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Maid in Manhattan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Slumdog Millionaire 



Movies with a Holiday in the title.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1. April Fool's Day


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

2. Halloween


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Easter Casket


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. How The Grinch Stole Christmas


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

5. Independance day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. New Years Eve


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Born on the 4th of July


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Mayday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies with an Autistic character in them.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

1. Rain Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Snow Cake


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

3. Adam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cube


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Fly Away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Salmon Fishing in the Yemen


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

7. I Am Sam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Jane Wants a Boyfriend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Mozart and the Whale


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Hichki

Ten films that have 'red' in the title.

1. Red Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3. Deep Red


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Woman in Red


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Red Riding Hood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Man with One Red Shoe


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Red Sparrow


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

8. The Thin Red Line


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Masque of the Red Death


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Red Dragon

Movies that have a narrator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Amélie


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Goodfellas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Dogville


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. Casino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Informant!


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

6.) The Land Before Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Stranger Than Fiction


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Stand By Me. (dir Rob Reiner)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Mary and Max


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

10. The Shawshank Redemption

Movies featuring road trips


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Rain Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Dumb and Dumber


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. On the Road


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

4.) The Sweetest Thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Tommy Boy


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

6. Road Trip


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

7. Crossroads


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

8. Fargo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Thelma & Louise


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Around the World in 80 Days

Movies with boring titles.

1. The Grey


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

2.) Next


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. My Name is Nobody


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

4. Drowning Mona


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. He Was a Quiet Man


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. The Shipping News


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Being There


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Let Me In (2010)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. A Dull House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Cement Garden


Movies that start with the first letter of the day of the week that it currently is. (It is currently Monday here, so today they would start with M, Tomorrow a T, etc.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Tommy Boy


----------



## Intricate designs (Dec 14, 2018)

2. Widows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. They Call Me Trinity


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

4. Wild Wild West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Twilight Zone: The Movie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. Wedding Singer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Weekend at Bernie's


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

8. The Thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Wagons East


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Tank Girl 



Movies with snow in them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Snow Cake


----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)

3. Cliffhanger


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. The Shining


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

5. Misery 


Sent from my Stephen King book using supernatural powers


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Storm of the Century


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)

8. Where eagles dare


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Hanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Better Off Dead...


Movies about Isolation/Loneliness.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

1.) Lost in Translation


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

2. Cast Away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Amélie


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

4. Taxi Driver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Let Me In (2010)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. Misery


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. May (2002)


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

8.) Rescue Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Broken Flowers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. The Shallows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beach movies.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

1. Weekend at Bernie's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Hard Bodies


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

3. The Beach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Blue Lagoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Point Break


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Jaws


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. Dunkirk


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

8. The Shallow


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Blue Crush


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. The Wild Angels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spy movies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Spies Like Us


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2.Argo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Atomic Blonde


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. True Lies


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

5. The Tourist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Clear and Present Danger


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. The 39 Steps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Spy Who Dumped Me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9.No Way Out


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Casino Royale


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies with 'hard' in the title.

1. Hard Candy


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

2. Hard Target


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Die Hard


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

4. Hard Day's Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6. Get Hard (Will Ferrell and Kevin Hart)


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

7. Hard Times


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

8. Hard To Kill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Goods: Live Hard, Sell Hard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Hard Eight


Movies about sports.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

1. Field of Dreams


----------



## Intricate designs (Dec 14, 2018)

2. Dodgeball


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

3. Bend It Like Beckham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Longest Yard (1974)


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

5. Remember the Titans


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Rush


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. Varsity Blues


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

8. The Waterboy


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

9. League Of Their Own


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Bad News Bears (1976)



Ghost movies.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Ghost


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. The Others


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Casper


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. The Sixth Sense


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Ghostbusters


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Poltergeist


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Satan's Slaves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Frighteners


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

9. The Shining


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Nun

10 movies that had a stellar cast but SUCKED!


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

1. Suicide Squad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Machete Kills


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

3. Armageddon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Movie 43


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. The Mummy (recent with Cruise)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Monuments Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Year One


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Carry on Nurse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Gangster Squad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Rock of Ages 



Movies starring a redhead.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

1.) Titanic


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

2. Mean Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Spider-Man


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

4. Shame


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. Wedding Crashers


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

6. Who Framed Roger Rabbit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Easy A


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. ET


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

9. Brave


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

9. Moulin Rouge!


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies that feature a 'Tom'

1. Big (Hanks)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Top Gun


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

3. Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Mad Max: Fury Road (Tom Hardy)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Seven Psychopaths (Waits)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. Oblivion


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. Forest Gump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. True Lies (Tom Arnold)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Sniper (Tom Berenger)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Poison Ivy (Tom Skerritt)


Dark comedies.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. In Bruges


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

2. Bad Santa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3. Very Bad Things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Heathers


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

5. Jawbreaker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Throw Momma from the Train


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. American Psycho


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Rainman


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. Happiness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Election


For winter: Movies with snow in them.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Murder on the Orient Express


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Hanna


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. cliffhanger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Spies Like Us


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. Into The Wild


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Better Off Dead...


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. Fargo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Dumb & Dumber


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

The revenant


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Inception

Movies that have beach/tropical scenes in them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Couples Retreat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Six Days Seven Nights


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. Cocktail


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. From Here To Eternity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Blue Lagoon


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. Jaws


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Cape Fear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Dr. No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Perfect Getaway 



Movies about sports.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1. MoneyBall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Longest Yard (1974)


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

3 Rollerball 1975

it's a fictional sport but a sports film


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Caddyshack


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

5.) The Mighty Ducks


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

6) _On Any Given Sunday_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Eight Men Out


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8. Bend It Like Beckham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Bad News Bears (1976)


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

10. Goon

Movies about radioactive mutated monsters

1. Them!


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. The Fly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Night of the Lepus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Beast from 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

5. Godzilla


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Monster from Green Hell


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. The Fly 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. It Came from Beneath the Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Ghidorah, the Three-Headed Monster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Beginning of the End 



Movie titles with abbreviations.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. K-9


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

2. Mib


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Man from U.N.C.L.E.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. M*a*s*h


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

5. L.o.L film with Myles cyrus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. U.S. Marshals


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

7. Invasion U.S.A.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. R.i.p.d.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Cyber-C.H.I.C.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. LA Story


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Films with animals in

1. Hotel For Dogs


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. k-9


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

3. Babe


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

4. Beethoven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Jaws


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. We Bought a Zoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Every Which Way but Loose


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8. Madagascar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Air Bud


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. Ice Age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies with a senior citizen as the main character.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Bad Grandpa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Bucket List


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. On Golden Pond


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

4 Gran Torino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Grumpy Old Men


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. As Good As It Gets


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Cocoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Rooster Cogburn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Wrestling Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Sunshine Boys


Movies with a European lead actor/actress.


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

1. Amélie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Mad Max: Fury Road


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Red


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. Cold War


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Taken


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. The Theory Of Everything


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Entrapment


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Take Girl


Movies with helicopter scenes.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

1. Cliffhanger


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Black Hawk Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Predator


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. Apocalypse Now


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

5. Tropic Thunder


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. The Matrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Live Free or Die Hard


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Annie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Kong: Skull Island


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rambo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Someone else please pick a new topic. :duck


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Films containing the word the half way through the title


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

1. Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

In The Name Of The Father


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Battle for the Planet of the Apes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. Zeitgeist: The Movie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

6. The War Of The Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8. War Of The Worlds


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Did you hear about the Morgans ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Dancing at the Blue Iguana 



Movies that have an odd character in them.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

1. Hick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. He Was a Quiet Man


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

3. K-Pax


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. Problem Child


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. Carrie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Red


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Rain Man


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ernest Goes To Jail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies with car crashes in them.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

1. The Mothman Prophecies


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Senna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Armed and Dangerous


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Matrix Reloaded


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Death Proof


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

6. Casino Royale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Blues Brothers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. Death Proof


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

9. Rush


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

10. The Terminator


Movies with mountains in them.


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

1. Holes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Cold Prey


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Brokeback Mountain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Shoot to Kill


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

5. Everest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Into the Wild


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

7. Mountain Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Seven Years in Tibet


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

9. Vertical Limit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. Dead Snow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies in which an actor plays multiple roles.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Dead Ringers (Jeremy Irons)


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

2. Double Impact (Van Damme)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. The Devil's Double (Dominic Cooper)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Raising Cain (John Lithgow)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Multiplicity (Michael Keaton)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Mrs Doubtfire (Robin Williams)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Doctor Detroit (Dan Aykroyd)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Tootsie. (Dustin Hoffman)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Cat Ballou (Lee Marvin)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Cloud Atlas (Tom Hanks)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies featuring SCUBA.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Jaws


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

2. The Abyss


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Into the Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Thunderball


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Charlies Angels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Amsterdamned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Open Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9.Dark Tide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Sphere


Movies that take place in a forest.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Leave No Trace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. War for the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

4. The Blair Witch Project


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Star Wars: Return of the Jedi


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

6. The Cabin in the Woods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Friday the 13th


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. A Quiet Place


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Shoot to Kill


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

10. Annihilation


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

*Let's name 10 movies about sailing the sea or the ocean. Shoud not be boring and trite and full of Hollywood cliches.*

P.S. Don't mention Titanic either cause I know it and love it :heart. I'm posting this request for finding more movies with ships in it. I know it's selfish and you don't have to adhere to it, just saying 

I'm gonna name

*1. Pirates of the Caribbean* cause as far as I remember it's not boring at least, it's engaging and entertaining. Although the last time I was watching it was when I was 14 y.o. or something.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Wake of the Red Witch


Sorry, I have never seen this movie before, so I have no idea if it meets your criteria or not.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Captain Ron


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

4. Kon-Tiki


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Dead Calm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. White Squall


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

7.) Life of Pi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. All Is Lost


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9. Kill Cruise


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

10. Waterworld 


Time travel movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Terminator


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

2. Timecop


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Back to the Future


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Terminator 2


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. Source Code


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

6. Twelve Monkeys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Men in Black 3


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. The Butterfly Effect


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9. Primer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Army of Darkness


Movies you own.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1. Ice Age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Kelly's Heroes


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. The Fabulous Baker Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Planet of the Apes (1968 )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Predator


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

6. Walk The Line


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Red Dawn (1984)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. The Godfather


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

9. The warriors


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

10. The Godfather

Movies you've rented (Redbox, Blockbuster, etc)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. The Godfather II


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Atomic Blonde


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Sfw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Deadpool


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

5. The Truman Show


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Incredibles 2


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. 50 First Dates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Oz the Great and Powerful


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Terminator Genisys


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Hard Way


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies with 'hard' in title


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1 Hard Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Die Hard: With a Vengeance


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Hard Way


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

4. Hard Target


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Hard Candy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Spy Hard


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

8. Don't Die Too Hard!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

9. Hard To Kill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Hard Drive


Movies set in Spring.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Bambi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3. Big Fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Mary Poppins


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Mary Poppins Returns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. You've Got Mail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. A League of Their Own


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Crimson Tide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. A Bug's Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Wizard of Oz


Movies that you would like to see have a sequel.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Splice


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. The Fabulous Baker Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Hanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Oz the Great and Powerful


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. Notting Hill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Watchmen


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. A Star is Born. (Cooper, GaGa)


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

8.) Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Atomic Blonde


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

wmu'14 said:


> 8.) Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters


I agree!! I liked that movie. Didn't get enough hype or got buried by the popularity of marvel or something lol.

10. Alien Covenant _(they need to finish that new alien trilogy as promised. if it gets left open ended I'm going to be annoyed LOL)_


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I agree!! I liked that movie. Didn't get enough hype or got buried by the popularity of marvel or something lol.


Probably, which is sad! Good news I think they actually are making a sequel.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies about underdogs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1. Glory Road


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Forrest Gump


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Billy Elliot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Bad News Bears


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. MoneyBall


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Johnny English Strikes Again


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

7. Lionheart


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8. Problem Child


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Star Wars: A New Hope


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. The Inbetweeners

*2019 Films *


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Hellboy


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Sisters Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Alita: Battle Angel


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Us


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. It: Chapter 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Little


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. Frozen 2


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

8. Dark Phoenix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Rambo V: Last Blood


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. The Lego Movie 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

90's movies.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Empire Records


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

2. Hackers


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Clueless


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

4. Scream


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Natural Born Killers


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

6. Space Jam


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Jurassic Park


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

8. Spice World


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Pulp Fiction


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

10. Dazed and Confused


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I thought number 10 was supposed to name a new category?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't know, don't always see it happen.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Movies starring Winona Ryder

1. Heathers


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

2. Bram Stoker's Dracula


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Girl, Interrupted


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

4. Edward Scissorhands


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Destination Wedding


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

6. Beetlejuice


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Reality Bites


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

8. Black Swan


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Welcome Home, Roxy Carmichael


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

10. Alien: Resurrection


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Films featuring actors/actresses from Germany

1. Troy (Diane kruger)


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

2. The Light Between Oceans (Michael Fassbender)


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

3. Inglorious Basterds (Christoph Waltz)


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I been ninja'd.

4. Schindler's List (there's gotta be at least one German in the cast of that) 

(Butterfly edit- you're lucky :bah Bettina Kupfer)


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

^ boooooo you're not even trying 

5. Avengers: Age of Ultron (Thomas Kretschmann)


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

6. Django Unchained (Christopher Waltz)


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

His name is Christoph :lol

7. National Treasure (Diane Kruger)


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

8. The Conjuring 2 (Franka Potente)


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

9. The Zero Theorem (CHRISTOPH Waltz)


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

10. Valkyrie (Matthias Schweighöfer)

Films with Bill Murray


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

1. Groundhog's Day (the absolute best Bill Murray movie)


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

2. Lost in Translation


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

3. Ghostbusters


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

4. Rushmore


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

5. Zombieland


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

6. Space Jam


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

7. Caddyshack


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

8. Charlie's Angels


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

9. Stripes


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Scrooged.

Movies featuring Jeff Bridges.

1. The Fabulous Baker Boys


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Karsten said:


> 1. Groundhog's Day (the absolute best Bill Murray movie)


Groundhog Day


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. The Big Lebowski


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. King Kong


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Arlington Road


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. 8 Million Ways to Die


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Crazy Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. R.i.p.d.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Seventh Son


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. True Grit


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Last American Hero

10 films which had generally poor reviews but you liked.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Spider-Man 3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Coneheads


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

This one's tuff and I made it .....

3. Carry On Columbus


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

4. Elektra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Sucker Punch


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Hello Ladies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Godfather part 3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Shallow Hal


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. 10 (Dudley Moore, Bo Derek)

10 films that feature some camping.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Meatballs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Little Darlings


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

3. Deliverance.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Into The Wild


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. American Pie Presents: Band Camp


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. The Blair Witch Project


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Parent Trap (1961)


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

8.) Keenan & Kel: 2 Heads Are Better Than None


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. RV


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Long, Long Trailer


Movies featuring a female hero.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Resident Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Hellboy (2004)


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

Aliens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Æon Flux


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

5.) Halloween


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Kick-a**


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Underworld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Star Wars Episode VII: The Force Awakens


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

9. The Fifth Element


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Incredibles 



Movies about friendship.


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

1. Lost in Translation (one of my faves)


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

2. Stand By Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Steel Magnolias


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Sweetest Thing


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

6. The Hangover


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. 50/50


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Sherlock Holmes

Movies that end abruptly.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Devil Inside


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2. The Mist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## SpartanSaber (Jul 19, 2018)

4. Hot Fuzz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## Shiftylookingyoute (Feb 6, 2012)

The Happening


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. Source Code


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Dr. Strangelove


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. Splice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies with a type of weather in the title.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

1. 500 Days of Summer


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

3. Tropic Thunder


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Hard Rain


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

5. Rain Man


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. The Perfect Storm


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

7. Geostorm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Snow Cake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. Snow Falling On Cedars


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies with 'goodbye', 'farewell' etc in the title.

1. Goodbye Mister Chips.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. The Goodbye Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. So Long, My Son


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Goodbye Christopher Robin.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Farewell Kiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Ciao ma'...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Kiss Me Goodbye


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. The Long Kiss Goodbye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Good Morning... and Goodbye!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. Before We Say Goodbye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Comedy Westerns.


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

City Slickers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Evil Roy Slade


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

3. Wild Wild West


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4. The Ridiculous 6


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Lightning Jack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Cat Ballou


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. A Million Ways to Die in the West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Support Your Local Sheriff!


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Blazing Saddles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. My Name Is Nobody


Movies from 1999.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. The Matrix (enjoyed)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. American Beauty


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Girl, Interrupted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. American Pie


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. The Talented Mr. Ripley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Cruel Intentions


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. The Sixth Sense


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Dogma


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. The Cider House Rules


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

10. Office Space


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies with martial arts in them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Lethal Weapon 4


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Rush Hour


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Kung Fu Panda


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Kill Bill Part 1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. House of Flying Daggers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Azumi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Bloodsport


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

8. Enter The Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Chocolate (2008 )


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

10. Fearless


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies about Disabilities.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. my left foot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Other Sister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Nell


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Rainman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Pumpkin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Wonder (2017)


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

8. I Am Sam


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. The Sessions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies that turn 50 years old in 2019.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. True Grit


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Easy Rider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Support Your Local Sheriff!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Paint Your Wagon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Midnight Cowboy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. On Her Majesty's Secret Service


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. Medea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Cactus Flower


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10.Funny Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

"Bromance" movies.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

1. Rush Hour


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. I Love You, Man


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

3. The Odd Couple


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Wedding Crashers


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

5. Weekend at Bernie's.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. The Hangover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Lethal Weapon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Dumb & Dumber


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

9. Bill and Ted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Wayne's World


Since it is right around the corner. Movies about Summer.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

1. American Graffiti


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

2. I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Parent Trap (1961)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4. Adventureland


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

5. The Notebook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Little Darlings


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Dirty Dancing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. The Way, Way Back


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Weekend at Bernie's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. American Pie 2


Movies with titles that are more than five words in length.


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Escape from the Planet of the Apes


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Every Which Way But Loose.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Me and Earl and the Dying Girl


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. The Impossible Likeness of Being


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Everything you Wanted to Know About Sex But Were Afraid to Ask.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Great Scout and Cathouse Thursday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Fried Green Tomatoes and The Whistlestop cafe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Darby O'Gill and the Little People 

Movies with a happy ending.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. But I'm a Cheerleader


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Better Than Chocolate


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Mary Poppins Returns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Breakfast Club


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

5. Cinderella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## rocky1020 (Feb 4, 2018)

Face Off is the best movie ever.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Rudy


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. The Full Monty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Groundhog Day 

For the 4th of July: Movies about independence.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1. Air Force One


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Born on the Fourth of July.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Independence Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Wild (2014)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Life of Pi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Forrest Gump


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Stand By Me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Drums Along the Mohawk


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Braveheart


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. Glory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rags to Riches movies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Forrest Gump


----------



## A Summer In Texas (May 19, 2019)

2. Rocky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Maid to Order


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Trading places


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Les Miserables


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Brewster's Millions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Jerk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Pretty Woman


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. Oye Lucky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies that take place in the woods.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Nell


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

2. Dreamcatcher


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3. The Evil Dead


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

4. I Spit on Your Grave


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. The Blair Witch Project


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

7. Cabin in the Woods


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

8. Stand By Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Star Wars: Return of the Jedi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. Backcountry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies with memorable rain scenes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. The Notebook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Spider-Man


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. The Bridges of Madison County


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Black Rain


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Four Weddings and A Funeral


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Forrest Gump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Friday the 13th Part VI: Jason Lives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. American Beauty


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Casualties of War

10 movies that have a pun in their title


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Look Who's Talking Too


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Monster-in-Law


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Family That Preys


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Legally Blonde


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. An American Tail


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Bee Movie


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

8. The Santa Clause


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Multiple Sarcasms


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Face / Off

Movies adapted from a play.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Romeo + Juliet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Cat on a Hot Tin Roof


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. A Streetcar Named Desire


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Emerald City


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. The Seven Year Itch


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Run For Your Wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

9.

My fair lady


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Much Ado About Nothing


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Film's/Movies with no sequels 👍
1. ET


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Splice


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. The Bridges of Madison County


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4. District 9


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

5. The Mexican


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. Wanted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Watchmen


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Gladiator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Serenity (2005)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Murder onThe Orient Express

Movies featuring a married couple.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Far and Away (Cruise and Kidman)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. By the Sea (Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie)


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

3.) Dodgeball: A True UnderDog Story (Ben Stiller as White Goodman & Christine Taylor as Kate Veatch)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. A Quiet Place (John Krasinski and Emily Blunt)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. Fools Rush In


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Cruel Intentions (Ryan Phillippe and Reese Witherspoon)


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

7. Overboard (Kurt Russell/Goldie Hawn)


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

May have to retract that I don't think they married although they have been together for about 100 years!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Blades of Glory (Will Arnett and Amy Poehler)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Eyes Wide Shut

Movies featuring a speed boat scene.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Red


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Patriot Games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Tequila Sunrise


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Us


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Great Outdoors


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Miami Vice

Movies with the word 'dead' somewhere in the title.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. DEAD calm.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Dead Poets' Society


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. The Dead Zone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Wrong Turn 2: Dead End


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Dead Silence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Evil Dead


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Night of the Living Dead


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Dead Pool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies that you own.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. National Lampoon's Animal House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Tommy Boy


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

3. Walk The Line


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Duel (1971)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Heathers


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

7. The Theory of Everything


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Short Circuit


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9.In Bruges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Alien

Movies with a color in the title.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. The Green Mile


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

2. Black Swan


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Pretty in Pink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Man with One Red Shoe


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Blue Velvet


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

6. The Pink Panther


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. The Color Purple


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

8. The Blue Lagoon


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Red


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

10. A Clockwork Orange


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Movie titles that are only one word.

1. Jaws


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

2. Rocky


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Psycho


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

4. Alien


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Halloween


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

6. It


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Misery


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

8. Nosferatu


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Idiocracy


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

10. Aladdin


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Movies set in the 80s


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

1. The Breakfast Club


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

2. Beetlejuice


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Sixteen Candles


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

4. Weird Science


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. The Lost Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

7. The Terminator


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Gremlins


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

9. The Karate Kid


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

10. Girls Just Wanna Have Fun

Straight-to-video or made for TV movies (Never played in theaters)


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

1. Wake of Death


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

2. The Brotherhood of Justice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3. Spring Break '83


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

4. In Hell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Starship Troopers 2: Hero of the Federation


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. Hippie Hippie Shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. American Pie Presents: Band Camp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Tremors 2: Aftershocks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Curse of Chucky


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Coming Home


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies featuring camels.


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Desert Kings


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4. Hwamps


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. The Mummy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Ride the High Country (1962)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Weeping Camel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. Tracks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Jewel of the Nile


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. Jarhead


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies that are the last one made by the director before dying.

1. Eyes Wide Shut (Kubrick)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Family Plot (Alfred Hitchcock)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Family Plot - Hitchcock


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Since the above is a duplicate of number 2, I'll post 3.

3. Once Upon A Time in America - Sergio Leone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Buddy Buddy (Billy Wilder)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. A Passage to India (Lean)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Big Trouble (John Cassavetes)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Unstoppable (Tony Scott)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. F for Fake (Orson Welles)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. The Glass Menagerie - Newman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Osterman Weekend (Sam Peckinpah)

Movies set in Fall.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1.Dead Poets Society


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Autumn Heart


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Fatal Attraction


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4. Fly Away Home


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Animal House. 

A classic. Surprised nobody metioned it yet


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. The Prince of Tides


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Autumn in New York


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Harvest Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Election


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. Practical Magic


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10 Rom Coms

1. Notting Hill


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

2. Sleepless In Seattle


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

3. How To Lose A Guy In 10 Days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Chocolat


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Notting Hill


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. The Ugly Truth


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. The Bodyguard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. 500 Days Of Summer


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. The Wedding Singer


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. One Fine Day

10 Animated Films


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Inside Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Coraline


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Peppa Pig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

5. Toy Story


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Aladdin


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. The Lion King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Antz


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. The Lion King


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. Finding Nemo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies that have a cat in them.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Garfield


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

2. Cat on a hot tin roof


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Men in Black


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. A Streetcat called Bob


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Cats and Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. True Grit (1969)


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2019)

The Lion King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Batman Returns


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9. The Grand Budapest Hotel


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Avengers : Endgame


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Films that had dolphin in them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Ace Ventura: Pet Detective


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Flipper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Zeus and Roxanne


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Dolphin Reef


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Bernie the Dolphin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. Beneath The Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Big Fish & Begonia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. The Cove


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Eye of the Dolphin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. Free Willy


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Films with 'FREE' in the title.

1. Free Willy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Live Free or Die Hard


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Butterflies Are Free


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Free Fire


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. Free Soul


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Free Samples


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. Free To Play


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. High Strung Free Dance


----------



## Moonriver12 (Nov 11, 2019)

9. Born Free


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. Free Solo


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies about solo, being alone

1. 127 Hours


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Amélie


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Cast Away


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Arctic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Taxi Driver


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

6. I am legend


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

8.) Home Alone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Let Me In


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Home Alone 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. May (2002)

Movies with something in the title you would like to have for your birthday.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Charlie's Angels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Snow Cake


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. The Hangover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Single White Female


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Hard Candy


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Cars


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. The Apple


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Sexy Beast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. A Fistful of Dollars 

Movies with a color in the title.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1. White Of Winter


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

3. The green mile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Return of the Pink Panther


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Red


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

8. A Clockwork Orange


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Pretty in Pink


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

10. The color purple

Movies with the word Fire in the title


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Firestarter


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

2. Man on Fire


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Courage Under Fire


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

4. HG: Catching Fire


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Touched with Fire


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

6. The Girl Who Played With Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Fire Will Come



On a side note, when the girls show up, these threads move right along.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Quest for Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Wheels of Fire


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Courage Under Fire


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies that have something you despise in the title.

1. Fried Green Tomatoes ...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. True Lies


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. War of the Worlds


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. In Darkness


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Nazi Overlord


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7.The Hypocrites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Jerk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Cruel Intentions


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Black Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Christmas movies.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Merry Christmas Mr Lawrence


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Love Actually


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Scrooged


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Die Hard 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Home Alone


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. The Muppet Christmas Carol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. The Grinch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Gremlins


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

10. Christmas Vacation


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

10 Films not from the U.S.

1.) Italianetz / Итальянец


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

2.) Pusher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Amélie


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

4. Monty Python's The Meaning of Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. The Grandmaster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Solaris


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. Black Coal, Thin Ice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Spirited Away


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. Mirai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies with evil robots.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1. Demon Seed


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. I, Robot


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. 2001 : A Space Odyessy


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

4)*Kubo and the Two Strings*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Westworld


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. Star Crash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Matrix


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8.SpaceBalls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Star Trek: The Motion Picture


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. Tron


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies with kind robots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Bicentennial Man


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Star Wars - The Rise of Skywalker


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

3. Flubber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Short Circuit


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Wall_E


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Blade Runner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Chappie


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. A.I


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9.Forbidden Planet


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Terminator II


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Three word movie titles.

1. Dirty, Rotten Scoundrels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. High Plains Drifter


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Death Becomes Her


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

4. Drop Dead Fred


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Operation Dumbo Drop


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. My Beautiful Laundrette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Million Dollar Baby


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

10. The hurt locker

Movies about/with trucks as part of the main plotline.

1. Duel


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Black Dog


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

3. Convoy


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Monster Trucks


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Joy Ride


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Smokey and the Bandit


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Breakdown


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

8. White line fever.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Joy Ride - 2


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 black 'n' white movies you like.

1. Brief encounter


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

2. Bride of Frankenstein (1935)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. The Artist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. It's a Wonderful Life


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. The Lighthouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Young Frankenstein (1974)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Night of the Living Dead


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Psycho


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Lucky Dog


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies with marriage/divorce as a theme.

1. Marriage Story


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

2. Liar Liar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The War of the Roses


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. Life As A House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Money Pit


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Heartburn


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Kramer v Kramer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Just Married


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. Waiting To Exhale


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies with 'time' in the title.

1. Time Bandits


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

2. About Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

4. The Time Traveler's Wife


----------



## AV1988 (Feb 19, 2020)

Hot Tub Time Machine


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Once Upon a Time in Hollywood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Land That Time Forgot


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Once Upon a Time in the West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. When Time Ran Out


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Timecop


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies with 'cop' in the title.

1. Timecop


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

2. Kindergarten Cop


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3. Tough Cops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cops and Robbersons


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Cop Land


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

6. Robocop


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Cop Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Paul Blart: Mall Cop


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Cop


----------



## AV1988 (Feb 19, 2020)

10. beverly hills cop


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies about nurses/nursing.

1. Nurse 3D


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

2. The English patient


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Last Rescue


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

4. Meet the Parents (2000)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Angels in America


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. Carry On Matron


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. The English Patient


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. While the Patient Slept


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Florence Nightingale


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. War Nurse


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Dystopian movies

1.The handmaid’s tale (1990)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Never Let Me Go


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

3. Gattaca


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Children of Men


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

5. Equals (2015)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6 The Hunger Games


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

7. 1984


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Brave New World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Aeon Flux


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

10. Metropolis


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

Movies about happy family...

1. My Neighbor Totoro


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

2. Cheaper by the Dozen


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Instant Family


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

4. My Big Fat Greek Wedding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Kids Are All Right


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

6. Beethoven


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

7. It's a wonderful life (1946)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Addams Family


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

9. Home Alone


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

10. Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies with a country in the title.

1. American Beauty


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

2. American Psycho


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Canadian Bacon


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

4. Road to Morocco (1942)


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

4. The Italian Job


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

Oh, it's 5 actually.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

6. Good morning vietnam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

8. Madagascar (2005)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Australia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Last King of Scotland 

Movies about viruses.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Contagion


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

2. Cabin Fever


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Outbreak


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

4. 28 Days Later


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. The Crazies


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. 28 weeks later


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7.World War Z


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Resident Evil


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

9. 12 Monkeys


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. The Seventh Seal


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies with a date in the title.

1. Fahrenheit 9/11


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

2. 2012


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

3. 1917


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Friday the 13th


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

5. 22 July


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Saturday the 14th

(Yes, this is a real movie) :lol


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

7. Born on the Fourth of July


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

8. 11-11-11


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

9. The Legend of 1900


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. 1942

10 films and sequel which was not numerical - the title was MORE creative

1. Look Who's Talking. Look Who's Talking Too


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Beneath the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Resident Evil: Apocalypse


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. 22 Jump Street


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Analyse That


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. 102 Dalmatians


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Conan the Destroyer


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Aliens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. They Call Me Trinity


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

10. Finding Dory


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. 10 movies with 'Finding' in the title.

1. Finding Nemo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Finding Bliss


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

3. Finding Neverland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Finding Your Feet


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Finding Dory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Fateful Findings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Finding Steve McQueen


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Finding Kraftland


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. The Pleasure of Finding Things Out


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Finding New Hope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies with explosions.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

1. The Dark Knight


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. War of the Worlds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Die Hard 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Mad Max: Fury Road


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. The Specialist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Lethal Weapon 3


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Extraction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Matrix


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Cruel Sea


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies featuring a sword fight.

1. Die Another Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Conan the Destroyer


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Gladiator


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Rob Roy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. Braveheart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Princess Bride


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. The Fellowship Of The Ring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. 300


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9. 13 Assassins


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Three Musketeers


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies that you watched reluctantly but by the end thought were really great!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Star Wars: A New Hope 

(I really didn't think I would like it when I went to see it in the summer of '77)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Instant Family. Not a huge Marky Mark fan but this made me cry.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. American Beauty


(The rest of my posts on this topic are lies. I don't normally go see movies reluctantly, in fact only the once because it was my cousins birthday)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

What about online?

4. One Upon a Time in Hollywood. Not a fan of Tarantino but I think this is his best (better than Pulp Fiction)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never watched a movie online. 


5. The Matrix


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Godfather Part 3. (not an Oscar but not a terrible film)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. The Social Network


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Last House on the Left


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Trainspotting 2 - pretty good albeit so as iconic as the original


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies with time-related words in the title.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Time bandits


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Clockwork Orange


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. In Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. 30 Minutes or Less


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. 127 Hours


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. 15 Minutes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. One Hour Photo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Gone in 60 Seconds


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. The Wonder Years


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Clockwise


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies that are adapted from books.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Hunger Games


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _Dead Ringers_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Gone Girl


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

5. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _Full Metal Jacket_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. The Notebook


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

9. _Vertigo_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

10. The Shining

Movies based on true stories

1. Into The Wild


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _The Straight Story_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Titanic


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Catch Me If You Can_ (The movie craps on the real story; read the book.)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. The Blind Side


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. The Darkest Hour


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. 127 Hours


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _Richard Jewell_


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Schindler's List


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _The 15:17 to Paris_

Movies directed by actors (i.e., people who are primarily known for acting).

1. _A Quiet Place_ (John Krasinski)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Booksmart (Olivia Wilde)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _The Show_ (aka _This is Your Death_) (Giancarlo Esposito - drug kingpin and fast food entrepreneur Gus on "Breaking Bad")


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Take This Waltz (Sarah Polley)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _Frailty_ (Bill Paxton)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. That Thing You Do (Tom Hanks)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. August (Anthony Hopkins)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Unbroken (Angelina Jolie)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

9. _Hacksaw Ridge_ (Mel Gibson)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

10. A Star is Born (Bradley Cooper)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10 Movies From The 70s

1. Alien


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Star Wars: A New Hope


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Carrie


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Death Bed: The Bed That Eats_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. The Exorcist


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. The Evil Dead


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Kentucky Fried Movie


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9. Apocalypse Now


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

10. Grease


10 Movies from the 80's


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Back to the Future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Short Circuit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3. Raiders Of The Lost Ark


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. A Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _Three O'Clock High_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. The Princess Bride


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. Die Hard


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Heathers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Breakfast Club


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

10. Stand By Me

10 movies featuring actors who are related

1. Donnie Darko (Jake and Maggie Gyllenhaal)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _On Golden Pond_ (Henry and Jane Fonda)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Good Will Hunting (Ben and Casey Affleck)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Wild at Heart_ (Laura Dern and Diane Ladd)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Forsaken (Donald and Kiefer Sutherland)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _Minority Report_ (Tom Cruise and William Mapother)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Martian Child (John and Joan Cusack)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _Gran Torino_ (Clint and Scott Eastwood)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Bottle Rocket (Luke, Owen, and Andrew Wilson)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _The Disaster Artist_ (James and Dave Franco)

Movies in which the lead character(s) die or are killed (spoilers!).

1. _Dancer in the Dark_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. American Beauty


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _Knightriders_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Insomnia


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _Melancholia_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. The Sixth Sense


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Casino


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _Miracle Mile_


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Gladiator


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

10. The Shining


10 movies about corruption 

1. Training Day


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Internal Affairs


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Dark Blue


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. The Sweeney


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Serpico


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. 21 Bridges


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. L.A. Confidential


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Sin City


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Cop Land


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Traffic


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies featuring more than one language.

1. Valkyrie (Russian, English)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2.Apocalypse Now


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Call Me by Your Name


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Star Trek (English, Kingon)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Casino Royale (French, English)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Babel (English, Japanese, Arabic)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Life of Pi


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Transformers 4 (German, English)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Name of the Rose. (Latin, English)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. Kill Bill Vol.1


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

10 movies with misspelled words in the title

1. Pet Sematary


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

2. The Pursuit of Happyness


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Kalifornia


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Inglourious Basterds_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Mortal Kombat


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Boyz n the Hood


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Se7en


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Terminator Genisys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Biutiful


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Peeples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies about Summer.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _Friday the 13th_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Dirty Dancing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Grease


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _The Kings of Summer_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Adventureland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Parent Trap (1961)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. I Know What you Did Last Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Goonies


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Hot Summer Nights

Movies set in the winter.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Die Hard.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. The Shining


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Fargo


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Love Actually


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Spies Like Us


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Winter's Bone


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

7. 30 days of night.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Misery


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

9. _Climax_


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Grey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies with a type of weapon in the title.


----------



## FREEDDAWG (Jun 15, 2020)

1. Green Mile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Loose Cannons


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Knives Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Operation Crossbow


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Machine Gun Preacher


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

6. Silver Bullet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Missiles of October


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Guns of Navarone


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. The Man with the Golden Gun


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. American Gun


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Bullets Over Broadway


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movie titles that evoke a sense of calm.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

1. Anger Management


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Far and Away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Serenity


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. The Pacifier


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. The Horse Whisperer


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _On Golden Pond_


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. The Grey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Cool Hand Luke


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Dead Calm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10.13 Going On 30


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Movie titles that suggest chaos or confusion.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Die Hard


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Collateral Damage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Tremors 2: Aftershocks


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Lost Highway_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. The Fast and the Furious


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Terror Train


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. It's a Disaster


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World_


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Perfect Storm


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Black Rain


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies that feature a musical artist.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. 8 Mile (Eminem)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Freejack (Jagger)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

3. Fight club (Meatloaf)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Lunch with Charles (Beth Torbert of the band Bif Naked)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Dancer in the Dark (Bjork)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _Dune_ (Sting)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. The Hunger (David Bowie)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. A Star is Born (Lady GaGa)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Rocky Horror Picture Show (Meatloaf)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

10. Pay It Forward (Jon Bon Jovi)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 films that feature 2 family members related by blood.

1. Wall Street Martin Sheen and Charlie Sheen (father/son)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Rocky V (Sylvester Stallone and Sage Stallone)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Forsaken. Donald and Kiefer Sutherland (father/son)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. After earth - Will and Jayden Smith


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. The Fabulous Baker Boys - Jeff and Beau Bridges


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. It Runs in the Family - Michael and Kirk Douglas


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. John and Joan Cusack - Sixteen Candles (bro and sis)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Jake and Maggie Gyllenhaal (bro and sis). Donnie Darko


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Duck Soup - The Groucho Brothers - Chico, Groucho, Harpo


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Ben Affleck, Casey Affleck - Good Will Hunting


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies with a boat or ship as a main prop.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Life of Pi


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _The Ghost Galleon_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Titanic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Poseidon Adventure (1972)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Ghost Ship


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Master and Commander


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Jaws


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. The Perfect Storm


----------



## smalldarkcloud (Jun 30, 2020)

9. Lifeboat (1944) - the entire film takes place on one boat!


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. All is Lost (Robert Redford)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies featuring a submarine.

1. Crimson Tide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Operation Petticoat


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. The Widowmaker


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4.Das Boot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Kursk


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Yellow Submarine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Run Silent Run Deep


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Wolf Call


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Hunt for Red October

Movies you own.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _Prince of Darkness_ (Blu-ray)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Mary Poppins (Beta)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Powder (dvd)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Blue Velvet_ (VHS, DVD, and Blu-ray)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. The Great Rock 'n' Roll Swindle - DVD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Kelly's Heroes (dvd)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _Schizophreniac: The Wh*re Mangler_ (DVD)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Rocky Horror Picture Show (dvd,)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Terminator (dvd)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _Man of Steel_ (Combo pack - Blu-ray 3D, Blu-ray, DVD)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Ten films that have a man's name in the title.

1. Dave


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Billy Elliot


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _Forrest Gump_


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

4. Billy Madison


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

5. Happy Gilmore


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Dirty Harry


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Ben Hur


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Evil Roy Slade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Drop Dead Fred


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

10. Léon: The Professional

coming of age movies


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. The Breakfast Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Carrie


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Ferris Bueller's Day Out.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. 16 Candles


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Call Me By Your Name.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Blinded by the Light


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Moana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Ginger Snaps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Juno


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Age of Innocence


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies that feature a girl's name in the title.

1. Carrie


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Annie Hall


----------



## James10145 (Dec 20, 2019)

1. Tigerland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Two Mules for Sister Sara


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Hanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Ginger Snaps


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

7. Run Lola Run


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Hannah and Her Sisters


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Elizabeth


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. GI Jane.

10 movies featuring a Tom.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Big. Tom Hanks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Freddy Got Fingered (Tom Green)


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

3. Crimson Peak (Tom Hiddleston)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4. The Borrowers (Tom Felton)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Shoot to Kill (Tom Berenger)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _The Punisher_ (Tom Jane)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Daughters of Satan. Tom Selleck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Mad Max: Fury Road (Tom Hardy)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

9. _Valkyrie_ (Tom Cruise)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. True Lies (Tom Arnold)

Movies with a volcano in them.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _Superman IV: The Quest for Peace_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Journey to the Center of the Earth (1959)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Land That Time Forgot


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Dante's Peak


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Pompeii


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. 100 Degrees Below Zero


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Salt and Fire


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. The Croods


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Into the Inferno


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies with numbers in the title (not the sequel)

1. 127 Hours


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. 2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. 2 Days in the Valley


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Three O'Clock High_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. 50 First Dates


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Three Men and a Baby


----------



## James10145 (Dec 20, 2019)

7. Red road


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Seven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^two 7's above, skipping to 9. 

9. 10 to Midnight


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. The Three Amigos


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. 10.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies featuring big sporting event.

1. Chariots of Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Longest Yard (1974)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Invictus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Bad News Bears (1976)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Patriots Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Happy Gilmore


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Cool Runnings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Caddyshack


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Eddie the Eagle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Million Dollar Baby 

Movies where a character is or becomes ill.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. The Bucket List


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Me and Earl and the Dying Girl


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Babyteeth


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Breaking the Waves_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Solomon's Choice


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Still Alice


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. The Theory of Everything


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Philadelphia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. A Beautiful Mind


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Brain on Fire


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies that feature teachers.

1. Scent of a Woman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Election (1999)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _Heaven Help Us_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. School of Rock


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Dangerous Minds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Kindergarten Teacher


----------



## Abnormal Thought Patterns (Jul 16, 2020)

7. Faculty.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Dead Poets Society


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Stand and Deliver


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Bad Education Movie


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies that include university scenes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Monsters University


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _Pieces_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. A Serious Man


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Scream 2_


----------



## Abnormal Thought Patterns (Jul 16, 2020)

5. Good Will Hunting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Clueless


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Pitch Perfect


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Forrest Gump


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9.Bring It On


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Legally Blonde

Movies with a Color in the title.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

1. Black Panther


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Man with One Red Shoe


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _Color Me Blood Red_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Pink Panther Strikes Again


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _Beyond the Black Rainbow_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Dancing at the Blue Iguana


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. The Purple Rose of Cairo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Pink Cadillac


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9.White Of Winter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Green Mile

Stalker movies.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Fatal Attraction


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. The Crush


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

3. _Unhinged_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Greta


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Single White Female


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Unsane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Ingrid Goes West


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. The Hand That Rocks the Cradle


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Enough


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Bodyguard


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies that feature sweet REVENGE.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _I Spit on Your Grave_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Revenge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. True Grit (1969)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Ma


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. The Nightingale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Taxi Driver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Mad Max: Fury Road


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Unforgiven


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Jane Got a Gun


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies with a bird in title.

1. The Nightingale


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

2 : D2 - The Mighty Ducks


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Batman and Robin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. The Eagle Has Landed


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Where Eagles Dare


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Harry Potter and The Order of the Phoenix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Black Swan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. To Kill a Mockingbird


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Duck Soup


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies with an insect in the title.

1. The Fly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Mosquito Coast


----------



## Abnormal Thought Patterns (Jul 16, 2020)

3. Bee Movie.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Transformers:Bumblebee


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. The Butterfly Effect


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. The Human Centipede


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Wasp Woman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Fireflies in the Garden


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. It's a Bugs Life


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Ant-Man


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies with 'time' in the title.

1. Time Bandits


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. The Time Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Land Before Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Same Time Next Week


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _Somewhere in Time_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Girl Who Leapt Through Time


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Timecop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. A Time for Dancing


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Harsh Times


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time

Movies that feature a type of weather in the title.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _ Smilla's Sense of Snow_


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Black Rain


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Fog Over Frisco


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Twister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Thunder in the Sun (double!)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Hurricane Streets

Movies with a train in them.


----------



## Abnormal Thought Patterns (Jul 16, 2020)

1. The Taking of Pelham 123


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Darjeeling Limited


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. The Fugitive


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Murder on the Orient Express


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Train to Pusan


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. The Girl on the Train


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _Terror Train_


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Bridge over the River Kwai


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. The Commuter


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _Back to the Future Part III_

Movies with a secret killer identity revealed at the end.

1. _Pieces_


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Scream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3. Identity


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _Gosford Park_


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Friday the 13th


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _Don't Torture a Duckling_


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. The Lovebirds


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Us


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Identity


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies that had 'movie' in the title

1. Kentucky Fried Movie


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _Jackass: The Movie_


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. The Lego Movie


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. The Peanuts Movie


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _ Aqua Teen Hunger Force Colon Movie Film for Theaters_


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Movie 43


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. Cheech and Chong's Next Movie


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Scary Movie


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Scary Movie 2


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Lego Batman Movie


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies with a country in title

1. Brazil


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Australia


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Germany, Year Zero


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

4. Gods of Egypt (2016)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

5. This is England


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

6. Good morning vietnam


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

7. Road to Morocco (1942)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Brazil


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

10. (or 9, because Brazil was mentioned twice?) Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time (2010)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies with 'twice' or 'two' in title.

1. You Only Live Twice


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _Jackass Number Two_


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

3. Two Down (2015)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Twice


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Twice the Dream


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

6. Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels (1998)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. The Two Jakes


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. 2 Fast 2 Furious


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

9. _Two Evil Eyes_


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

10. 2 Days in Paris (2007)

Movies with a comma in the title,


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1. _I, Madman_


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

2. I, Tonya


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. The Good, The Bad and the Ugly


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _You, Me and Dupree_


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

5. Lust, Caution


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. I, Claudius


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

7. Three Billboards outside Ebbing, Missouri


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Sex, Lies, and Videotape


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

9. 4 Months, 3 Weeks and 2 Days


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. I, Robot


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 films with a kind robot featured.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Wall-E


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _A.I. Artificial Intelligence_


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

3. The Iron Giant (1999)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Star Wars_


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Ex- Machina


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6. Ghost In The Shell


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. Silent Running


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. The Iron Giant


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Star Trek : The Motion Picture


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Star Trek 2 : The Wrath of Khan


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Movies that feature movie making.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. The Disaster Artist


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2. Get Shorty


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

3. The Notorious Bettie Page


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Inland Empire _


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

5. Nuovo Cinema Paradiso


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _Mank_


----------



## hyacinth girl (May 9, 2015)

7. The Blair Witch Project


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _Wes Craven's New Nightmare_


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Once Upon a Time in Hollywood


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. A Serbian Film


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 films with 'final' in title


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. The Final


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _Friday the 13th-The Final Chapter_


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Final Destination


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday_


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Star Trek V ; The Final Frontier


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Naked Gun 33 1/3 - The Final Insult


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8.Final Solution


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Walking Tall : Final Chapter


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Cup Final


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 Movies with 'help' in the title


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Help


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

2. Helpmates (1932)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. The Help


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. God Help the Girl


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Somebody Help me


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Can't Help Falling in Love


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Cry for Help


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Help Me


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Help! I'm a Fish


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Help II


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 movies random movies that spring to mind


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Gladiator (re-watched some key scenes recently)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _Bachelor Party in the Bungalow of the Damned_


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Romeo + Juliet (trash)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Dark Justice_ (aka _Yup Yup Man_)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Instant Family (Marky Mark just popped in my head. Lovely film.)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _A Polish Vampire in Burbank_


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Virunga : Gorillas in Peril. Interesting new docco (Netflix)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _Threads_


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Flashdance. Striking. Heart-warming


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

10. _The Last House on Dead End Street_

Movies directed by actors.

1. _The Show_ (aka _This is Your Death_) (Giancarlo Esposito)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. The Mule (Clint Eastwood). Enjoyed this one.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Bridges of Maddison County. Clint Eastwood (with Meryl Streep)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

4. _Live by Night_ (Ben Affleck)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. The Midnight Sky. George Clooney. (didn't like this - ponderous)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

6. _World's Greatest Dad_ (Bobcat Goldthwait)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Cemetery Junction. Ricky Gervais / Stephen Merchant


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

8. _Boy_ (Taika Waititi)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Slipstream (Sir Anthony Hopkins)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Hello Ladies : The Movie (Stephen Merchant)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Last category : Films with 'Last' in title.

1. The Last of the Mohicans


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. The Last Temptation of Christ


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

^Is that about the former governor of Florida?

3. _The Last House on Dead End Street_


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Looks like he gave in to it.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. The Last Picture Show


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. About Last Night


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Last Action Hero


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. The Last Stand


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8.Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. The Last Starfighter


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Last King of Scotland


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Finally achieved the 10,000.
It's taken years, and some effort but many thanks to Toad Licker and all the others.

Now I can sit back and take a back seat!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10 Silent Movies
1.Earth


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

2. _Haxan: Witchcraft Through the Ages_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3.Birth Of A Nation


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

4. Metropolis


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

5. _The Call of Cthulhu_


----------



## davidmelhush (Dec 3, 2021)

6. The Circus (Chaplin)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

7. _Nosferatu_


----------



## davidmelhush (Dec 3, 2021)

8. Jeff and the Cake (homemade in 2013 circa)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9. City Lights


----------

